# Stop Blaming Israel For the Gaza War



## protectionist (Aug 3, 2014)

People should blaming Israel For the Gaza War.  They are just defending themselves from the Muslim terrorist creeps known as Hamas.  The Palestinians are just an unfortunate people caught in the crossfire.

  The Hamas Charter clearly defines the reason for this terrible war.  It is because Hamas is a bunch of Muslim jihadist lunatics, hell bent on annihilating Israel.  All this talk about the Palestinians and land is just a con job to gain sympathy for Hamas. They don't care a wit about the Palestinians, and they invite harm to these poor people by attacking Israel and than locating themselves and their weapons closely among the  Palestinians, where they know this will get them killed.  Then they blame it on Israel and seek world condemnation,

  Some foolish people fall for this scam and attack Israel for the deaths of Palestinians, playing right into the hands of Hamas, who set it all up that way.

http://fullcomment.nationalpost.com...en-will-gazans-finally-get-fed-up-with-hamas/


----------



## Indofred (Aug 3, 2014)

Please show us a 1945 map of Israel.


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 3, 2014)

Indofred said:


> Please show us a 1945 map of Israel.



The fact that you want to show us that map shows me a lot more about _you_ than the map shows me.


----------



## Snouter (Aug 3, 2014)

Stop support the IDIOTIC, RACIST CULT of ZIONISM.


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 3, 2014)

And to think, I thought this thread was about the bond market and its effect on third world nations?


----------



## The Rabbi (Aug 3, 2014)

*Edit.*


----------



## LoneLaugher (Aug 3, 2014)

The Rabbi said:


> *Edit.*



Are you accusing people of hating Jews or of hating Israel?


----------



## Indofred (Aug 3, 2014)

shart_attack said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> > Please show us a 1945 map of Israel.
> ...



In fact, yo can't because there was no Israel in 1945.
You moan about defence, totally ignoring your invasion.


----------



## Godboy (Aug 3, 2014)

LoneLaugher said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > *Edit.*
> ...



Those who hate jews, also hate Israel.


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 3, 2014)

The Rabbi said:


> *Edit.*


The shit things Israel does.


----------



## jillian (Aug 3, 2014)

protectionist said:


> People should blaming Israel For the Gaza War.  They are just defending themselves from the Muslim terrorist creeps known as Hamas.  The Palestinians are just an unfortunate people caught in the crossfire.
> 
> The Hamas Charter clearly defines the reason for this terrible war.  It is because Hamas is a bunch of Muslim jihadist lunatics, hell bent on annihilating Israel.  All this talk about the Palestinians and land is just a con job to gain sympathy for Hamas. They don't care a wit about the Palestinians, and they invite harm to these poor people by attacking Israel and than locating themselves and their weapons closely among the  Palestinians, where they know this will get them killed.  Then they blame it on Israel and seek world condemnation,
> 
> ...



jew are supposed to allow missiles to be fired at them, donchaknow?


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 3, 2014)

Godboy said:


> Those who hate jews, also hate Israel.


Wrong.  Zionism has nothing to do with Judaism.


----------



## Peach (Aug 3, 2014)

The Rabbi said:


> *Edit.*



They associate Israel with the Jewish faith. And of course the Gaza war was begun by Hamas.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Aug 3, 2014)

Israel is in the driver seat.  They alone will decide how this will end.

The blockade can't continue indefinitely and their choices in how it ends are three:
>  Absorb the population of Gaza.

>  Free the population of Gaza.

>  Eliminate the population of Gaza.​

It's high time that the Israelis poop or get off the pot so history can judge them and we can move on.  
Dragging it out decade after bloody decade is bullshit​


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Aug 3, 2014)

protectionist said:


> People should blaming Israel For the Gaza War.  They are just defending themselves from the Muslim terrorist creeps known as Hamas.  The Palestinians are just an unfortunate people caught in the crossfire.
> 
> The Hamas Charter clearly defines the reason for this terrible war.  It is because Hamas is a bunch of Muslim jihadist lunatics, hell bent on annihilating Israel.  All this talk about the Palestinians and land is just a con job to gain sympathy for Hamas. They don't care a wit about the Palestinians, and they invite harm to these poor people by attacking Israel and than locating themselves and their weapons closely among the  Palestinians, where they know this will get them killed.  Then they blame it on Israel and seek world condemnation,
> 
> ...



Israel is just as much to blame for all the fighting that goes on over there. 

Israel has the right to kill kids? 

They need to quit being blindly supported by the US and forced to deal with the fact that will not get along with their neighbors.


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Aug 3, 2014)

AVG-JOE said:


> Israel is in the driver seat.  They alone will decide how this will end.
> 
> The blockade can't continue indefinitely and their choices in how it ends are three:
> >  Absorb the population of Gaza.
> ...



But, but, they're just defending themselves....


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 3, 2014)

Peach said:


> They associate Israel with the Jewish faith.


Where do you get off saying that?  The only ones who associate Israel with Judaism, are Zionists.





Peach said:


> And of course the Gaza war was begun by Hamas.


Why do you keep pushing that bullshit?

Show me one rocket that went off before July 4th.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Aug 3, 2014)

Mad_Cabbie said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> > Israel is in the driver seat.  They alone will decide how this will end.
> ...



That's kind of the point....

The world is tired of watching this crap... it's time to pick a solution from the list of three above and implement it.


----------



## skookerasbil (Aug 3, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > They associate Israel with the Jewish faith.
> ...




Who cares?


Fuckers are getting their asses bombed the fuck back to the stone age.......shoulda happened long ago. All conjecture is gay.

Bottom line.......peace will come when there is a decisive ass kicking by one side over another just like in any war. This moral equivalence crap is gay.......and only resonates with a distinct minority.

So s0n......you'd be better off whistling past a graveyard




Is the tunnel mission done??? Heard it was close to being 100% blown to shit!! And IM laughing.......thinking of the meatheads who spent years building those tunnels......gone in a few days!!!


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 3, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> Who cares?
> 
> 
> Fuckers are getting their asses bombed the fuck back to the stone age.......shoulda happened long ago. All conjecture is gay.
> ...


You watch too much TV, junior.


----------



## Peach (Aug 3, 2014)

jillian said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > People should blaming Israel For the Gaza War.  They are just defending themselves from the Muslim terrorist creeps known as Hamas.  The Palestinians are just an unfortunate people caught in the crossfire.
> ...



And a 1920 map, and a 1918 map, etc. still show the former British Mandate.


----------



## Ropey (Aug 3, 2014)

jillian said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > People should blaming Israel For the Gaza War.  They are just defending themselves from the Muslim terrorist creeps known as Hamas.  The Palestinians are just an unfortunate people caught in the crossfire.
> ...



It would save those who wish them dead a lot of work if the Jews just killed themselves. 

Then there's the leftists would would complain at the deaths while watching them happen.


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Aug 3, 2014)




----------



## LoneLaugher (Aug 3, 2014)

Godboy said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



Is that right? I wouldn't know. You'd have to ask RW Christian fundies about hating Jews. 

Does your crazed logic work both ways? If I have a problem with Israel, the nation, does it follow that I also have a problem with Jews?


----------



## skookerasbil (Aug 3, 2014)

HysTErical shit.........*HOW TO TALK ABOUT THE ISRAELI-GAZA WAR WITHOUT BEING A DICK*


[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n3_En005kTA"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n3_En005kTA[/ame]


LMAO.....a few dicks on this thread!!!


----------



## jillian (Aug 3, 2014)

Ropey said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...



it's not about "leftists". extremists on left and right hate jews. that's why jews do best in moderate countries.

but you can pretend if you'd like.


----------



## Ropey (Aug 3, 2014)

^meh



Bloodrock44 said:


>



Obama was always clear but Kerry was thought to be a friend. Israel has now had their eyes opened wide.

Even those who are hard leftists in Israel understand Kerry now.


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 3, 2014)

LoneLaugher said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Wow 3brain dead joo-haters all in one thread.  What is it about Israel that brings out the hate in people?
> ...



That's their standard schtick.  If you can't defend what Israel is doing, claim that the critics are anti-semitic.


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 3, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


>



Or they can go back to Europe where they came from.


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 3, 2014)

Peach said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Wow 3brain dead joo-haters all in one thread.  What is it about Israel that brings out the hate in people?
> ...



I would argue the war was started in 1948 when the Zionists stole Palestinian Land, but that's neither here nor there.  

Here's the REAL problem you all don't seem to get.  Before this latest screwup, Hamas was already diplomatically isolated.  The new military rulers in Egypt had cut them off because they were pals with Morsi.  Syria wanted nothing to do with them because they were pals with ISIS.  Saudi Arabia and Jordan had turned their backs on them and they were on bad terms with Fatah and the West Bank Palestinians.  

Now they are the victims.  And when the Zionists pull out, they'll go hat in hand to the rest of these groups, who will be forced by public opinion intheir countries to send them a shitload of money to buy new weapons and new tunnels and new buildings.


----------



## jillian (Aug 3, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



the "zionists" didn't "steal" the place where jews have lived for thousands of years. 

before you can have any discussion you need to dissuade yourself of that nonsense. 

in fact, the so-called palestinians were jordanian bedouins who have no claim to the land at all. 

either way, it is irrelevant... there was a war and they lost.

let me know when you spend your time demanding i have my family land back in belorus or argue that persia was a homeland for many jews who were unceremoniously persecuted.

until you do those things, you need to admit that your objections have nothing to do with anyone's "right" to the land.

israel exists... it has always existed whether it was called judea, palestine (by the british occupiers) or any other name.


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 3, 2014)

jillian said:


> [
> 
> the "zionists" didn't "steal" the place where jews have lived for thousands of years.
> 
> before you can have any discussion you need to dissuade yourself of that nonsense.



That's a fine argument, but most Israelis came from Europe. They weren't already there waiting for the British to give them a country. The Jews who lived in Palestine were largely tolerated by the Muslim majority because they weren't trying to impose themselves, until the British decided to use their brethren to expand a dying empire. 



jillian said:


> [
> in fact, the so-called palestinians were jordanian bedouins who have no claim to the land at all.
> 
> either way, it is irrelevant... there was a war and they lost.
> ...



Yes, they were persecuted after their coreligionists stole Palestine from the Muslims. 




jillian said:


> until you do those things, you need to admit that your objections have nothing to do with anyone's "right" to the land.
> 
> israel exists... it has always existed whether it was called judea, palestine (by the british occupiers) or any other name.



My objection is that most of our mideast policy is based on humoring the Zionists' belief a Magic Sky Fairy gave them that land. It's the kind of religious stupidity I have no use for in general. 

My objection to Zionism is my objection to Apartheid. a colonial group regulating the indiginous people of a region to second class citizenship in their own country.


----------



## dannyboys (Aug 3, 2014)

The underlying truth is Muslims around the world are genetically wired to hate Jews. Any Jew anywhere any time.
Every Jew on the planet could move to Wyoming today and in a week the Muslims would be firing rockets into Cheyenne. That's a fact.
Since the first Jew and the first arab met the Jew has always been smarter in every field of human endeavor. This drives arabs insanely jealous.
When Israel left Gaza they left behind hundreds of productive greenhouses intact and ready for the arabs to run. What happened? In a month not a single greenhouse was functioning. Why?
 Because the fucking arabs hated the Jews so much they would rather destroyed the greenhouses 'touched by a Jew' which could have been feeding their families. That my friends is an example of a very mentally sick bunch of people.
Muslims are taught to hate and kill anyone on the planet who will not convert to a religion that mutilates little girls in the name of 'what's his name'. Fucking perverted.


----------



## dilloduck (Aug 3, 2014)

dannyboys said:


> The underlying truth is Muslims around the world are genetically wired to hate Jews. Any Jew anywhere any time.
> Every Jew on the planet could move to Wyoming today and in a week the Muslims would be firing rockets into Cheyenne. That's a fact.
> Since the first Jew and the first arab met the Jew has always been smarter in every field of human endeavor. This drives arabs insanely jealous.
> When Israel left Gaza they left behind hundreds of productive greenhouses intact and ready for the arabs to run. What happened? In a month not a single greenhouse was functioning. Why?
> ...




If that were the case New York and Hollywood would be blown to bits by now. Take the hate propaganda elsewhere.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Aug 3, 2014)

Indofred said:


> Please show us a 1945 map of Israel.



Show me the 1945 map of Jordan......oops wasn't a country then either.............

How about Syria...........etc...........................One sided history lesson from the Muslim propaganda machine.


----------



## Penelope (Aug 3, 2014)

dannyboys said:


> The underlying truth is Muslims around the world are genetically wired to hate Jews. Any Jew anywhere any time.
> Every Jew on the planet could move to Wyoming today and in a week the Muslims would be firing rockets into Cheyenne. That's a fact.
> Since the first Jew and the first arab met the Jew has always been smarter in every field of human endeavor. This drives arabs insanely jealous.
> When Israel left Gaza they left behind hundreds of productive greenhouses intact and ready for the arabs to run. What happened? In a month not a single greenhouse was functioning. Why?
> ...



Yes we seen how every Muslim country around Israel bombed them while they committed genocide on Gaza.


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 3, 2014)

dannyboys said:


> *The underlying truth is Muslims around the world are genetically wired to hate Jews. *Any Jew anywhere any time.
> Every Jew on the planet could move to Wyoming today and in a week the Muslims would be firing rockets into Cheyenne. That's a fact.
> Since the first Jew and the first arab met the Jew has always been smarter in every field of human endeavor. This drives arabs insanely jealous.
> When Israel left Gaza they left behind hundreds of productive greenhouses intact and ready for the arabs to run. What happened? In a month not a single greenhouse was functioning. Why?
> ...



Dude, Really?  

Here's the reality.  Before the Founding of Israel, Jews lived in the Islamic world relatively peacefully.  Certainly doing a lot better than they did in Christian Europe, where they were subject to one persecution after another capping off with Hitler's attempt at wholesale genocide. That was the whole premise behind Zionism. We need our own country because we can't trust these Christians not to murder us. 

The creation of Israel is what has the Islamic World upset, because that land is as holy to them as it is to Christians and Jews. The underlying lie of Zionism is "A land without a people for a people without a land." There were people on that land, and they didn't much like being displaced. 

Now, to me, a committed atheist with no use for Invisible Sky Pixies, this is pretty damned silly to be fighting over whose sky pixie has the bigger dick. But since the Arabs were there first, they kind of have the better claim.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Aug 3, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> > *The underlying truth is Muslims around the world are genetically wired to hate Jews. *Any Jew anywhere any time.
> ...



Yawn.  Hebron massacre, Armenian massacre.........Yeppers those Grand Mufti loved the  Jews and all different religions back then................He was a business man during the WWII.........like running some camps in Bosnia and the like.................

Peaceful Religion my ass.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Aug 3, 2014)

The Rabbi said:


> Wow 3brain dead joo-haters all in one thread.  What is it about Israel that brings out the hate in people?



Tradition I'd think. Using Jews as scapegoats goes back to ancient times.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Aug 3, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f81j5Zk-GSA]What Really Happened in the Middle East - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 3, 2014)

eagle1462010 said:


> [
> 
> Yawn.  Hebron massacre, Armenian massacre.........Yeppers those Grand Mufti loved the  Jews and all different religions back then................He was a business man during the WWII.........like running some camps in Bosnia and the like.................
> 
> Peaceful Religion my ass.



The Armenian Massacre was Armenians (Christians) not Jews.  and while it was a horrible event, it happened during the Course of World War I, where the Christian World massacred millions while invoking the name of their invisible Sky Pixie.  

So the Caliph of the Islamic world fought a war against the Head of the Church of England and the Head of the Russian Orthodox Church...  Hmmmm.  Kind of making my point about religion generally being a bad thing. 

Hey, here's a crazy idea.  How about we stop sticking our dicks in the Middle East Hornet's nest and then complaining about getting stung.


----------



## JWBooth (Aug 3, 2014)

dannyboys said:


> The underlying truth is Muslims around the world are genetically wired to hate Jews. Any Jew anywhere any time.
> Every Jew on the planet could move to Wyoming today and in a week the Muslims would be firing rockets into Cheyenne. That's a fact.
> Since the first Jew and the first arab met the Jew has always been smarter in every field of human endeavor. This drives arabs insanely jealous.
> When Israel left Gaza they left behind hundreds of productive greenhouses intact and ready for the arabs to run. What happened? In a month not a single greenhouse was functioning. Why?
> ...


The moooooslims way of thinking may be more fucked up than a soup sammich, but this is just plain silly.


----------



## Katzndogz (Aug 3, 2014)

AVG-JOE said:


> Israel is in the driver seat.  They alone will decide how this will end.
> 
> The blockade can't continue indefinitely and their choices in how it ends are three:
> >  Absorb the population of Gaza.
> ...



The pallys can write a new Constitution recognizing Israel's right to exist and live in peace as they did before Yasser Arafat.


----------



## dannyboys (Aug 3, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Read this fuck-witt:https://ca.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20100522125456AAVZSm8
 Then you won't sound like such a fool.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Aug 3, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



How about the Muzzie Fanatics stop saying Convert or die..................Until they do that they can kiss my ass and so can you.


----------



## skookerasbil (Aug 3, 2014)

Hamas are subhumans. They are presently getting their asses blown to shit. Its 2014......in the end, they are going to join the 21st century or continue to get annihilated. We have to hope that moderate elements finally grow the balls to stand up to the subhumans  as Hamas did to Fatah several years back. It the only way. Join the 21st century or stay in the 16th and become the new spectator sport in 2014: pseudo-arena beach fireworks watching!!!. Which is it gonna be?


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 3, 2014)

eagle1462010 said:


> [
> 
> How about the Muzzie Fanatics stop saying Convert or die..................Until they do that they can kiss my ass and so can you.



I've never had a Muslim try to convert me, not once, not ever.  

As opposed to a lot of Christians who can't stop themselves from preaching to me when I tell them I'm an atheist.


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 3, 2014)

dannyboys said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Bloodrock44 said:
> ...



An "Answer" webpage is hardly authoritative. 

And most Israelis came from Europe, not the Middle east. 

Just because they share a religion does not make them native to the land.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Aug 3, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



Because you don't live over there.  They've been slaughtering each other, and anyone who doesn't agree with their religion.  Which would include Israel.  This movement is world wide with over 200 conflict regions on the earth.  

Choose to put your head under the door mat if you choose to do so.  That's your problem and not mine.  Radical Islam is a disease.  Which needs to be destroyed for the good of humanity.


----------



## dannyboys (Aug 3, 2014)

dilloduck said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> > The underlying truth is Muslims around the world are genetically wired to hate Jews. Any Jew anywhere any time.
> ...


The sand monkeys have Hollywood and NY on their list. First they have to figure out a way of not getting their stupid asses handed to them on a daily basis by the Israelis in Gaza. LOL  They shouldn't hold their breath.


----------



## dannyboys (Aug 3, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> > *The underlying truth is Muslims around the world are genetically wired to hate Jews. *Any Jew anywhere any time.
> ...


https://ca.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20100522125456AAVZSm8
Ya right. The Jews had lived in what is now called Palestine for over a thousand years before the arabs even knew the place existed. Read/learn.


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 3, 2014)

eagle1462010 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...



That's a good reason to not go over to their part of the world, isn't it? 

If Islam has become Radical (and my argument is that it just hasn't evolved into secularism like Christianity has) it's largely because the West keeps fucking with them. 

Again, it's like sticking your dick in a hornet's nest and then complaining about getting stung. 

Well, no, fuck that metaphor. Let's take it a step further.  Who have been our two biggest pains in the ass in that region in the last 20 years.  

Saddam Hussein and Osama Bin Laden, right?  Both now thankfully taking dirt naps.  

And both guys the CIA promoted as "guys we could work with".


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 3, 2014)

dannyboys said:


> https://ca.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20100522125456AAVZSm8
> Ya right. The Jews had lived in what is now called Palestine for over a thousand years before the arabs even knew the place existed. Read/learn.



but they haven't been the majority there since the Romans dispersed them in the second century.  

And I don't see you being in any big hurry to give your homes back to the Cherokee.


----------



## Katzndogz (Aug 3, 2014)

eagle1462010 said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> > Please show us a 1945 map of Israel.
> ...



Show us an 1845 map of the United States.


----------



## The Rabbi (Aug 3, 2014)

Katzndogz said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Indofred said:
> ...



I'd take an 1850 map of Germany or Italy.

What was the point of that crap?  There wasnt one. It's Jew haters hating, that's it.  There is no genocide in Gaza.  If Israel wanted them all dead they wouldnt waste ground troops to do it.  They'd do what the Russians did in Grozny and just shell and bomb them house by house.


----------



## Peach (Aug 3, 2014)

The Rabbi said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...



True.


----------



## dilloduck (Aug 3, 2014)

The Rabbi said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...



But  they did shell and bomb them house by house----they just didn't finish the job.

Seriously----if everyone in Gaza is an friend of Hamas and an enemy of Israel wh ydoesn't Israel evict them ?  Send them away. Why are they allowed to live close enough to Israel to hit it with any kind of rocket ?


----------



## The Rabbi (Aug 3, 2014)

dilloduck said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



No they didnt.  Don't let your ignorance of facts get in the way.
Why doesnt Israel evict millions of people?  First, where are they going to evict them to?  Second, the international commuity would be screaming genocide.
Next.


----------



## dilloduck (Aug 3, 2014)

The Rabbi said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



Uh  ya they did-----they blew the shit out of a lot of homes.
Evict them anywhere--why should Israel care where they end up ? The international community is already screaming genocide. Israel has nothing to lose.


----------



## The Rabbi (Aug 3, 2014)

dilloduck said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



Blowing the shit out of a whole lot of homes is not the same as systematically destroying them.  You lose.
Send an email to Bibi telling him of your wonderful plan.  You can credit R' Meir Kahane, who said the same thing about 40 years ago.


----------



## dilloduck (Aug 3, 2014)

The Rabbi said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



And your final solution for Gaza is ?


----------



## Katzndogz (Aug 3, 2014)

dilloduck said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



Before taking out the rocket launching sites in Gaza, Israel notifies all civilians to leave.  Hamas beats all those who try to leave.

http://www.barenakedislam.com/2014/...s-who-heed-idf-calls-to-leave-targeted-areas/


----------



## Peach (Aug 3, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



I have never had anyone of the Jewish faith try to convert me.


----------



## dilloduck (Aug 3, 2014)

Peach said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...



They don't want converts so it's not too surprising. You can't just go out and pick God's chosen people for him.


----------



## dilloduck (Aug 3, 2014)

Katzndogz said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



Yet 1,000 over people were killed anyway. Gaza is a prison--there is no place to go.


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 3, 2014)

Penelope said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> > The underlying truth is Muslims around the world are genetically wired to hate Jews. Any Jew anywhere any time.
> ...



Oh, Stupid's back.
Did you notice YET how the Muslims are too busy murdering each other all over the world.
Oh, you DIDN'T notice.


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 3, 2014)

Israpundit

Never fear...Gaza may well become a parking lot.


----------



## dilloduck (Aug 3, 2014)

Indeependent said:


> Israpundit
> 
> Never fear...Gaza may well become a parking lot.



That's not what your link says but it's a great idea----picking them off 1,000 at a time isn't fooling anyone.


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 3, 2014)

dilloduck said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Israpundit
> ...



Read the whole thing, not just what you want.
The JOO community around the world wants carpet bombing.


----------



## dilloduck (Aug 3, 2014)

Indeependent said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



at least they're honest


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 3, 2014)

dilloduck said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...




Interestingly enough, the world wide JOO community does not manifest any ill feelings towards Egypt or Jordan because they have respected Israel's borders.
There's also an immense amount of sympathy for Syria Occupied Lebanon.


----------



## dilloduck (Aug 3, 2014)

Indeependent said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



oh give them time--they will come around to understand that ALL muslims are evil.


----------



## The Rabbi (Aug 3, 2014)

*Edit.*


----------



## The Rabbi (Aug 3, 2014)

dilloduck said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Ignorant fucktard?  Why, yes, yes you are.
Arnold M. Eisen: Wanted: Converts to Judaism - WSJ


----------



## dilloduck (Aug 3, 2014)

The Rabbi said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...





> Conversion to Judaism has been much less common, meanwhile, in part because the tradition has often not done much to encourage it.





> It is well known that Judaism has not been a proselytizing faith. Historically, Jewish authorities were wary of potential converts




from your link


----------



## Peach (Aug 3, 2014)

The Rabbi said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...



Thank you for the article; unlike Muslims, the Jewish faith encourages all to live in harmony, does not seek to eradicate any faith......................only those who USE faith as an excuse for atrocities.


----------



## The Rabbi (Aug 3, 2014)

dilloduck said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



Which of course contradicts what you wrote, Dildoduck.


----------



## whitehall (Aug 3, 2014)

Politicians (and the media) count on the fact that people have short memories and little or no historic perspective. Didn't Clinton authorize American bombers to terrorize Yugoslavia with horrific weapons like daisy cutter bombs that decapitate every living thing in 60 meters when he was caught with his pants down? Israel faces a direct threat from the Islamic terrorist group on it's border that vows to eradicate Israel. What threat did Yugoslavia pose?


----------



## protectionist (Aug 3, 2014)

Mad_Cabbie said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > People should blaming Israel For the Gaza War.  They are just defending themselves from the Muslim terrorist creeps known as Hamas.  The Palestinians are just an unfortunate people caught in the crossfire.
> ...



Hey sucker!  Wanna buy a bridge in Brooklyn ?


----------



## protectionist (Aug 3, 2014)

AVG-JOE said:


> Israel is in the driver seat.  They alone will decide how this will end.
> 
> The blockade can't continue indefinitely and their choices in how it ends are three:
> >  Absorb the population of Gaza.
> ...



The "population of Gaza" has nothing to do with this war, other than being a tool that Hamas finds useful to use as human shields, and develop a propaganda campaign, which you are falling for.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 3, 2014)

AVG-JOE said:


> Mad_Cabbie said:
> 
> 
> > AVG-JOE said:
> ...



The only solution is to 100% exterminate Hamas, and every other Muslim, lunatic, jihadist group going around attempting to conquer non-Muslims.  That's all that this is about.  Land and settlements is a red herring con job.


----------



## dilloduck (Aug 3, 2014)

protectionist said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> > Mad_Cabbie said:
> ...



So DO IT why don't ya ?


----------



## protectionist (Aug 3, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



They have allies.  They are getting help from Qatar, Turkey, and Iran.


----------



## dilloduck (Aug 3, 2014)

The Rabbi said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



not really---historically Jews weren't eager to convert anyone at all. Now they fear that intermarriage is drastically reducing their numbers so they are looking for candidates. They are losing the numbers game.


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 3, 2014)

dilloduck said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



Why convert anyone when all you have to do is follow the Noachide laws which you're doing already?
Losing numbers?
Are you kidding?
The Orthodox never get out of bed.


----------



## I.P.Freely (Aug 3, 2014)

dilloduck said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...


I concur *Historical abortion statistics, Israel*


----------



## protectionist (Aug 3, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



As the Rock of WWE fame would say >> *"IT DOESN'T MATTER"* who the hell went where, came from where, or was where.

This is not about WHERE.  This war is about one thing, and one thing only >>  Islamic *JIHAD*

And the jihadist lunatics (in this case, Hamas) are going to fight to exterminate anyone, anywhere who is not Muslim, and is located anywhere near them.  PERIOD.  GET IT ?

And if you don't get it, read the Hamas Charter.  It's all right there, in black & white.


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 3, 2014)

Deuteronomy 7:7
The LORD did not set His love upon you, nor choose you, because ye were more in number than any people--for ye were the fewest of all peoples

Only a fool thinks God needs even more than 0 people to believe in Him.


----------



## I.P.Freely (Aug 3, 2014)

Indeependent said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...


the orthodox are shagging for themselves not Israel.
[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nMQ9C6vni0w"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nMQ9C6vni0w[/ame]


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 3, 2014)

I.P.Freely said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



By far the largest group of Americans moving to Israel.
You should pick up the Jewish Press and see the multi-million dollar homes being built in Israel.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 3, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



Tell this to the Christians in Iraq, currently being beheaded by ISIS.  Only reason they haven't gotten to you is because you're too far away from them (FOR NOW)....They haven't reached this far (YET)


----------



## Peach (Aug 3, 2014)

protectionist said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> > Israel is in the driver seat.  They alone will decide how this will end.
> ...



Exactly, there is no evidence Hamas cares about the civilian population, only photo ops of the dead. Loathsome.


----------



## dilloduck (Aug 3, 2014)

Peach said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > AVG-JOE said:
> ...



They voted in Hamas and they are Muslims. Anyone in Israel will tell you it's true.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 3, 2014)

dilloduck said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



Hopefully, that is being attended to right now by Israel, at the cost of numerous lives.  Those lives should not be lost in vain.  every last Hamas fighter should be killed, and the Islamist cancer group exterminated, once and for all. 

And the idiots in the UN and elsewhere who have been hindering Israel in this difficult task, should be getting their faces slapped, at the very least.


----------



## dilloduck (Aug 3, 2014)

protectionist said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



Only one way to push em and that's south---shouldn't be too hard. Or is Israel keeping them captive for some purpose ?


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 3, 2014)

dilloduck said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



That would be the UN or have you NOT been following the news as of late.


----------



## dilloduck (Aug 3, 2014)

Indeependent said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...



LMAO-----no one listens to the UN----they want an Iron Dome for the Palestinians----move em outta there.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 3, 2014)

dilloduck said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > AVG-JOE said:
> ...



Don't ?  That's wrong.  It's being done.  Right now.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 3, 2014)

dilloduck said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...



So what ?  What's your point ?


----------



## dilloduck (Aug 3, 2014)

protectionist said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...



Every one in Gaza needs to be expelled---it's the only answer. They are all a threat to Israel.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 3, 2014)

dilloduck said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



Stop talking stupid!  This war has nothing to do with the Palestinians.  Hamas would be attacking Israel if there was no population in Gaza other than apes, dogs and cats.


----------



## Peach (Aug 3, 2014)

dilloduck said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...



After Hamas eradicated Fatah? I do not blame the civilians for the brutality of their leaders, Palestinians erred, and are paying the price. All the news is of Israeli hits on civilians, yet, Hamas has had many weapons explode in Gaza.


----------



## The Rabbi (Aug 3, 2014)

dilloduck said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



So quit wasting everyone's time here and lobby Bibi for your solution.


----------



## dilloduck (Aug 3, 2014)

Peach said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...



They elected them----they support them....they are Muslims. The only answer is to move them all out.


----------



## dilloduck (Aug 3, 2014)

The Rabbi said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...



Oh hell no----Bibi would snap at me like he did Obama


----------



## protectionist (Aug 3, 2014)

dilloduck said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



*FALSE!*  The Palestinians are not a threat. Only the uncivilized, barbaric savages of Hamas, with their looney, Muslim, jihad ideology,  are a threat.  No one else.  Exterminate them, and peace will return.  And only then.


----------



## dilloduck (Aug 3, 2014)

protectionist said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...



Right --and no one will step up to replace them....


----------



## The Rabbi (Aug 3, 2014)

dilloduck said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



You know this how?


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 3, 2014)

protectionist said:


> People should blaming Israel For the Gaza War.  They are just defending themselves from the Muslim terrorist creeps known as Hamas.  The Palestinians are just an unfortunate people caught in the crossfire.
> 
> The Hamas Charter clearly defines the reason for this terrible war.  It is because Hamas is a bunch of Muslim jihadist lunatics, hell bent on annihilating Israel.  All this talk about the Palestinians and land is just a con job to gain sympathy for Hamas. They don't care a wit about the Palestinians, and they invite harm to these poor people by attacking Israel and than locating themselves and their weapons closely among the  Palestinians, where they know this will get them killed.  Then they blame it on Israel and seek world condemnation,
> 
> ...


*From the OP*

"Many years, ago Golda Meir engaged in hyperbolic overgeneralization when she said that peace will come 'when Palestinians love their children more than they hate Israel.'

*Golda also said there was no such thing as a Palestinian.
Does that mean only non-things love their children?
Palestinians are non-people to many Jews today.
Jews like Golda knew their goal was a simple one.
All the land between the River and the sea for Jews ALONE.
And that is the goal of Israel today.*


----------



## protectionist (Aug 3, 2014)

I APOLOGIZE>

Major TYPO error.

The first sentence of the OP was written as >> "People should blaming Israel For the Gaza War"

That should have been >> *People should NOT be blaming Israel For the Gaza War.*

Sorry for the mistake.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 3, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > People should blaming Israel For the Gaza War.  They are just defending themselves from the Muslim terrorist creeps known as Hamas.  The Palestinians are just an unfortunate people caught in the crossfire.
> ...



*NONSENSE!! * Israel is providing medical help for Palestinians in Israeli hospitals.  Israel has helped Palestinians in other ways as well.  The only ones who have a goal of the land being all theirs is Hamas.  This is from the Koran, and Hamas, just like al Qaeda, ISIS,  the Taliban, and other stupid/deranged Muslim jihadists, they follow it to the letter.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 3, 2014)

The Rabbi said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...



If/whenever someone steps up to replace them, then they must be exterminated too.  As long as Muslim jihadists exist, they must be exterminated.  There is no stopping this.  Do we stop exterminating cancer, every chance we get ?  That's what Islam with its jihadist lunatics, is.  A worldwide CANCER.


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 3, 2014)

protectionist said:


> Israel is providing medical help for Palestinians in Israeli hospitals.


Yea......Israel wants them to be able to stand up because they make better targets.   ...


----------



## protectionist (Aug 3, 2014)

dannyboys said:


> The underlying truth is Muslims around the world are genetically wired to hate Jews. Any Jew anywhere any time.
> Every Jew on the planet could move to Wyoming today and in a week the Muslims would be firing rockets into Cheyenne. That's a fact.
> Since the first Jew and the first arab met the Jew has always been smarter in every field of human endeavor. This drives arabs insanely jealous.
> When Israel left Gaza they left behind hundreds of productive greenhouses intact and ready for the arabs to run. What happened? In a month not a single greenhouse was functioning. Why?
> ...



I agree with every word of this post except for referring to Islam as a religion.  Islam is a vile, highly immoral ideology of human behavior, masquerading as a religion.  The world longest running (1400 year) con job.


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 3, 2014)

protectionist said:


> *NONSENSE!! * Israel is providing medical help for Palestinians in Israeli hospitals.


While they're bombing hospitals in Gaza.




protectionist said:


> Israel has helped Palestinians in other ways as well.


Like denying them freedom with the 47 year occupation and illegal and immoral blockade of Gaza.




protectionist said:


> The only ones who have a goal of the land being all theirs is Hamas.


 Who stated they're willing to accept a two-state solution on the '67 borders.




protectionist said:


> This is from the Koran, and Hamas, just like al Qaeda, ISIS,  the Taliban, and other stupid/deranged Muslim jihadists, they follow it to the letter.


Then why does Israel provide material support to ISIL, the al Qaeda affiliate in Syria, who recently claimed responsibility for the deaths of the 3 teens?


----------



## protectionist (Aug 3, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Israel is providing medical help for Palestinians in Israeli hospitals.
> ...



That is absurd, and YOU KNOW it.  And also to that, YOU KNOW who does want the Palestinians to stand up to make a better target.  YOU KNOW.


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 3, 2014)

protectionist said:


> I agree with every word of this post except for referring to Islam as a religion.  Islam is a vile, highly immoral ideology of human behavior, masquerading as a religion.  The world longest running (1400 year) con job.


No, Islam is a religion.

You're the vile, highly immoral ideology of human behavior.


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 3, 2014)

protectionist said:


> [
> 
> 
> As the Rock of WWE fame would say >> *"IT DOESN'T MATTER"* who the hell went where, came from where, or was where.
> ...



They want to eliminated the state of Israel.  I don't have an issue with this. Israel is an apartheid state.


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 3, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> Hamas are subhumans.


The Nazis felt the exact same way about the Jews.


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 3, 2014)

protectionist said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...


You had that OP right the first time.
In 1948, 650,000 Jews inflicted their state upon 1.3 million Arabs by force of arms.
Jews have been stealing the remaining land and water of Palestine ever since.
There are currently nearly equal numbers of Jew and Arabs living there today.
Most Semites on both sides would share the resources.
Unfortunately, elites on both sides are getting rich from killing women and kids.
Jews are better at that too.


----------



## Indofred (Aug 3, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> Hamas are subhumans.



I dislike comparing Israel to Nazi Germany, but it's fucking hard not to do it when you read shit like that.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 3, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > *NONSENSE!! * Israel is providing medical help for Palestinians in Israeli hospitals.
> ...



1.  Any bombs hitting Gaza, from anywhere, is the work of Hamas (100%), and you are playing right into their hands by denying it.

2.  They blockade because when they didn't, Hamas suicide bambers attacked them and killed them. Another thing caused by Hamas.

3.  HA HA.  HAmas willing to accept a 2 state solution.  That's a good one.  
EARTH TO BR:  Ever read the Hamas Charter ?  

"The Charter identified Hamas as the Muslim Brotherhood in Palestine and declares its members to be Muslims who "fear God and raise the banner of Jihad in the face of the oppressors." The charter states that "our struggle against the Jews is very great and very serious" and calls for the eventual creation of an Islamic state in Palestine, in place of Israel and the Palestinian Territories,[2] and the obliteration or dissolution of Israel.[3][4]"   Hamas Covenant - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Here's Article 13 of the Charter >> "There is no negotiated settlement possible. Jihad is the only answer.[20]There is no solution for the Palestinian question except through Jihad. Initiatives, proposals and international conferences are all a waste of time and vain endeavors."


----------



## protectionist (Aug 3, 2014)

​


Indofred said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Hamas are subhumans.
> ...



I do NOT dislike comparing Hamas (and other Muslim Jihad lunatics) to Nazi Germany, because they are very much alike.


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 3, 2014)

protectionist said:


> 1.  Any bombs hitting Gaza, from anywhere, is the work of Hamas (100%), and you are playing right into their hands by denying it.


Any bombs hitting Gaza, is the result of Israeli war crimes.

Are you that irresponsible of a piece of shit, that you can't take ownership over the fucked things you do?




protectionist said:


> 2.  They blockade because when they didn't, Hamas suicide bambers attacked them and killed them. Another thing caused by Hamas.


The blockade started because the Israeli's didn't like the results of the election that put Hamas into power.  It was a fair and democratic election and it's none of Israel's god-damn business who Gazans choose to represent them.




protectionist said:


> 3.  HA HA.  HAmas willing to accept a 2 state solution.  That's a good one.
> EARTH TO BR:  Ever read the Hamas Charter ?
> 
> "The Charter identified Hamas as the Muslim Brotherhood in Palestine and declares its members to be Muslims who "fear God and raise the banner of Jihad in the face of the oppressors." The charter states that "our struggle against the Jews is very great and very serious" and calls for the eventual creation of an Islamic state in Palestine, in place of Israel and the Palestinian Territories,[2] and the obliteration or dissolution of Israel.[3][4]"   Hamas Covenant - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> ...


It's an outdated, 30 year old document that is no longer followed.

The Hamas comments I alluded to were more recent than that.


But if you're nostalgic for the old ways, be my guest...


----------



## protectionist (Aug 3, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > I agree with every word of this post except for referring to Islam as a religion.  Islam is a vile, highly immoral ideology of human behavior, masquerading as a religion.  The world longest running (1400 year) con job.
> ...



Most people around the world do not accept Islam as a religion, and some countries also reject it as such (ex. Italy).  What a ludicrous notion to call Islam a religion.  Religions are systems of belief with a code of ethics.  Islam is a code of UNethics (mass genocide, severe misogyny, wife-beating, pedophilia, rape, slavery, torture/mutilation, animal cruelty, etc).

It's obvious how Islam came to be purported as a "religion". When the founders of it were espousing imperialist genocidal mass murder, extreme misogyny, rape, pedophilia, kidnapping/slavery, torture/mutilation, racial and sexist discrimination, animal cruelty/killing, and other vile things, and were looking for troops to join them in their conquests throughout Asia Minor, they needed something very powerful and extreme to offset and shield them from the severe condemnation they were sure to get.
The answer was religion. By pretending that the Koran, and all of its hatred and immorality was the word of God, they forced the people to accept it. After all, nobody wants to go against God do they ? As this grandiose con job spread, over time, it became deeper and deeper entrenched as a religion, and more and more difficult to abolish or reform.
And it spread only because the murderous Muslim marauders who spread it, killed 270 million people around the world to do that. Many, if not most, Muslims living today, trace their ancestry back to people who were non-Muslims and were forced to become Muslims.  Hell of a way for someone to call himself a Muslim.

In another thread, I listed 25 link sources, all confirming that Islam is, of course, NOT a religion.


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 3, 2014)

protectionist said:


> I do NOT dislike comparing Hamas (and other Muslim Jihad lunatics) to Nazi Germany, because they are very much alike.


In what ways?  Care to explain that in more detail?


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 3, 2014)

protectionist said:


> Most people around the world do not accept Islam as a religion, and some countries also reject it as such (ex. Italy).  What a ludicrous notion to call Islam a religion.  Religions are systems of belief with a code of ethics.  Islam is a code of UNethics (mass genocide, severe misogyny, wife-beating, pedophilia, rape, slavery, torture/mutilation, animal cruelty, etc).
> 
> It's obvious how Islam came to be purported as a "religion". When the founders of it were espousing imperialist genocidal mass murder, extreme misogyny, rape, pedophilia, kidnapping/slavery, torture/mutilation, racial and sexist discrimination, animal cruelty/killing, and other vile things, and were looking for troops to join them in their conquests throughout Asia Minor, they needed something very powerful and extreme to offset and shield them from the severe condemnation they were sure to get.
> The answer was religion. By pretending that the Koran, and all of its hatred and immorality was the word of God, they forced the people to accept it. After all, nobody wants to go against God do they ? As this grandiose con job spread, over time, it became deeper and deeper entrenched as a religion, and more and more difficult to abolish or reform.
> ...


It's just a way people worship.

That's all it is.


----------



## Penelope (Aug 3, 2014)

protectionist said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



Yes , well we sure know what Israel can do, but didn't see much from Hamas. Who were the killers here. Do not blame Hamas for your killing of innocents.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 3, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



So you are a jihadist.  You are a Muslim, and a strict follower of the Koran (book of hate), is that right  ?


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 3, 2014)

Penelope said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



Hamas took a chance...bad move in retrospect.


----------



## Penelope (Aug 3, 2014)

protectionist said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...



And Zionism is?


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 3, 2014)

Penelope said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Billo_Really said:
> ...



Infrastructure.
Visit much?


----------



## Sally (Aug 3, 2014)

Penelope said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



So, Penelope, since you felt you had to crawl over to the Middle East forum, can you tell us how many innocent people your friends have murdered in the other Middle East countries just this week alone?  Perhaps you, too, don't want to bring up what your friends are doing to innocent others because you can't find a way to blame the Jews for this.  Strange how when people crawl over to this forum to diss the Israelis or the Jews, they never find the time to give the viewers any news that is happening in the rest of the Middle East countries even though this is the Middle East forum.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 3, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



Irrelevant.  Islamic jihad on the part of Hamas, is what is propelling this war, not all this mumbo-jumbo you talk about.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 3, 2014)

Penelope said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Billo_Really said:
> ...



Not the TOPIC of this thread.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 3, 2014)

Penelope said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



Of course I blame Hamas.  I blame them 100% for everything that is happening in this war.  If they didn't make their looney jihad war against Israel, there would be peace.  All the killing, all the misery is the blame of Hamas, and their imbecile/genocidal Koran.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Aug 3, 2014)

jillian said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...



With all due respect, it makes no fucking difference HOW we got to the current situation...

What matters is what the middle east will look like in 5, 10, 50 and 100 years.

The indefinite blockade is no longer an option.


I hope that the Israelis use this 'opportunity' to finish the job and end the blockade.



AVG-JOE said:


> Israel is in the driver seat.  They alone will decide how this will end.
> 
> The blockade can't continue indefinitely and their choices in how it ends are three:
> >  Absorb the population of Gaza.
> ...



And it's not a zero sum game, just because they feel the need to start the job off with population elimination doesn't mean that it can't end with a significant number of people to absorb in to secular Israeli life or be given a state.


----------



## Penelope (Aug 3, 2014)

protectionist said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...



You think they read the OT and Babylon Talmud and though they'd rewrite it for themselves?


----------



## protectionist (Aug 3, 2014)

AVG-JOE said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



It started off with a goal of _"population elimination"_ (Hamas eliminating Israelis), and it is ending with a population elimination of Israelis eliminating Hamas.  Hopefully.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 3, 2014)

Penelope said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Billo_Really said:
> ...



I don't know what you're talking about.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Aug 3, 2014)

Katzndogz said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> > Israel is in the driver seat.  They alone will decide how this will end.
> ...



Exactly!  

If the blockade is ended and the population of Gaza still embraces Hamas, they deserve what they get, and will clearly be the villain in any future conflict.


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 3, 2014)

protectionist said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...


*First off, what's happening in Gaza right now isn't a "war."
Gaza is occupied territory and Israel its occupying power.
Jews can't simultaneously deny Gazans the right to self government AND claim the right of self defense against the protected persons they occupy.
The "war" Jews launched after the three illegal squatters were kidnapped and murdered began with the collective punishment of Palestinians on the West Bank.
Jews arrested hundreds of innocent Palestinians and bull dozed dozens of homes, hoping to inspire a response from Hamas which they got.*
It's the occupation, Stupid.
End the occupation and the violence against it will end.


----------



## Sally (Aug 3, 2014)

*Edit.*


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 3, 2014)

Penelope said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Billo_Really said:
> ...



That would have been a good trick as Mohammed was illiterate and had a Jewish scribe write his Suras for him.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 3, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > 1.  Any bombs hitting Gaza, from anywhere, is the work of Hamas (100%), and you are playing right into their hands by denying it.
> ...



1.  Any bombs hitting Gaza, is the result of Hamas war crimes. (Jihad)  Are you that irresponsible of a piece of shit, that you can't take ownership over the fucked things you do?

2.  The blockade is because of what I said it is, and everyone knows it.  As for the election, it could have been rigged by Hamas, and I  haven't seen a shred of evidence to prove it wasn't, from you or anybody else.

3.  The Charter is 26 years old, and not one word of it has ever been disavowed by Hamas. In addition, Hamas is a terrorist group, grown out of the Muslim Brotherhood, who also has never disavowed their jihadist ideology which includes not only to destroy Israel, but to destroy the USA, North America, and all of western civilization.  They are all a cancer which as the great protectionist author Brigitte Gabriel says _*"They Must Be Stopped."*_

[ame]http://www.amazon.com/They-Must-Be-Stopped-Radical/dp/0312571283[/ame]


----------



## Penelope (Aug 3, 2014)

Peach said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



You obviously don't know the OT or the Babylon Talmud or the writings throughout the years. Jesus was the only Jew who said to live in peace and they didn't want that kind of leader.


----------



## Sally (Aug 3, 2014)

*Edit.*


----------



## AVG-JOE (Aug 3, 2014)

protectionist said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> > Israel is in the driver seat.  They alone will decide how this will end.
> ...



No shit.  

And that fact does nothing to change the fact of Israel's three options regarding the population of Gaza.

Ass-U-Me-ing of course that we can agree that extending the status quo is bullshit and not an option, Israel needs to do SOMEthing with the population of Gaza, and their only options involve some combination of the three things listed above.

It's way past Time for Israel to finish this.  ​


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 3, 2014)

Penelope said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



I would ask if you often choose to expose your idiocy but we already know the answer.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 3, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Most people around the world do not accept Islam as a religion, and some countries also reject it as such (ex. Italy).  What a ludicrous notion to call Islam a religion.  Religions are systems of belief with a code of ethics.  Islam is a code of UNethics (mass genocide, severe misogyny, wife-beating, pedophilia, rape, slavery, torture/mutilation, animal cruelty, etc).
> ...



A way people worship, huh ?  By slaughtering 270 million people around the world, for 1400 years ?  By killing millions of innocent animals every year on Eid al Adha.  By husbands beating their wives ( and scores of other misogynies), by raping, by committing pedophila, by enslaving people, by torturing, by mutilating.  You call that "worship" ?  In America, we have another name for it.  We call it LUNACY.  We also call it CRIME.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Aug 3, 2014)

protectionist said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> > AVG-JOE said:
> ...



If that's what it takes to get this behind us, cool.

The only thing Israel could do going forward that would cause history to judge her more harshly is a return to the status quo.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 3, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



I spent 2 years in the US Army and 4 more years in the Army National Guard, and I know what a war is, and you are not going to coach me about that.  This is a WAR.

It is Islamic JIHAD, stupid.  All this crap you're yammering about doesn't make a bit of difference.  If none of it ever happened, you'd still have the uncivilized, barbaric savages known as Muslim jihadists hammering Israel or any other non-Muslim nation in their midst.  You may now get your head out of your ass.
The violence will end when Hamas no longer exists, and not before, occupation or no occupation.


----------



## Penelope (Aug 3, 2014)

protectionist said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...



Aren't there Arab Christians living in Gaza? or did you get them out first. Arab Jews I believe also.


----------



## Sally (Aug 3, 2014)

Penelope said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Penelope, if you are so interested in Arab Christians, how come you have not given this forum any news about what is happening to them in the other Middle East countries?  Pretty soon the way it is going there will be no Christians left in Iraq even though their ancestors were the very early Christians.


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 3, 2014)

protectionist said:


> The violence will end when Hamas no longer exists, and not before, occupation or no occupation.


Actually, the violence will only end when Israel ceases to exist.   ...


----------



## protectionist (Aug 3, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > I do NOT dislike comparing Hamas (and other Muslim Jihad lunatics) to Nazi Germany, because they are very much alike.
> ...



1.  They are bot Jew haters.

2.  They are both genocidal Jew killers.

3.  They both have goals of world conquest.






Muslim soldiers of the Handschar Waffen SS reading a pamphlet authored by Grand Mufti of Jerusalem, Haj Amin al-Husseini titled 'Islam and Judaism.' They wear distinctive Handschar tarboosh headgear, and insignias (curved-blade weapons and swastikas) on their lapels.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Aug 3, 2014)

protectionist said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...




What's ludicrous is Americans who feel a need to judge the religions of others. 


America is all about judging behavior, not beliefs.  


`​


----------



## Penelope (Aug 3, 2014)

Sally said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...



My friends in the ME, who would that be? I'm from the USA but when I see what Israel has just done, and has been doing I just had to chime in. See I credit Zionist with a lot. First the lies about the holocaust, 2nd the stealing of land from the Palestinians, 3rd and most imp. 9-11 (along with a few neocons and Zionist from the US government) and now this massacre in Palestine. Not to mention the soviet Jews in Russian and what they did to Ukraine. Oh and Sally I've been watching the Zionist here in the US and how they try and manipulate and control everything and I find it appalling. I do not want US men fighting more wars for Israel, no more Iraqs.


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 3, 2014)

protectionist said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...


So tell us how many wars you fought in, Ike?
Was your enemy living under a blockade like the one Jews impose on Gaza?
Hamas and Islamic Jihad have risen in response to that blockade and the occupation of Palestine it's part of.
The fact that you're ignorant of the occupation in Palestine doesn't mean the rest of us are.
End the occupation and its resistance will end.
Jews and their occupation are the problem in Palestine.


----------



## Penelope (Aug 3, 2014)

Sally said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...



So I see your avoiding my question. Did you tell the Arab Jews and Christians to leave Gaza first or was the missing 3 teens enough for them to know time to go?


----------



## SAYIT (Aug 3, 2014)

protectionist said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...



Yeah ... no, he can't. GP is a Hamas wind-up toy.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Aug 3, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > The violence will end when Hamas no longer exists, and not before, occupation or no occupation.
> ...



All things considered, that sounds like a sad, bloody, long time.

That fucking attitude needs to come off the table  ​


----------



## SAYIT (Aug 3, 2014)

*Edit.*


----------



## Penelope (Aug 3, 2014)

SAYIT said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...



Call me whatever you want, I don't care. I do believe the Germans got a bad rap and were blamed for things they didn't do, but I did watch the horror of Israel the last few weeks. Seems Christians are leaving Israel as well. I like how Israel ALLOWED THEM TO ATTEND MASS, HOW NICE OF ISRAEL. 

Jerusalem,  May 23, 2014  (Zenit.org)  Ivan de Vargas


*Israel to Allow 650 Gaza Christians to Attend Papal Mass in Bethlehem*
Over 8,000 Israeli Security Personnal on Duty During Francis Visit to Jerusalem
On Sunday, the second day of his Holy Land pilgrimage, Pope Francis will preside over a Mass in Bethlehem&#8217;s Nativity Square.

For this reason, the Israeli authorities will allow 650 Palestinian Christians from Gaza to enter the West Bank.
The faithful of the territory hoped intensely to be able to leave the coastal strip to take part in the Eucharistic celebration with the Holy Father, the website of the Latin Patriarchate of Jerusalem reported. Moreover, one of the families who asked for the indispensable permission, will be able to dine with the Argentine Pontiff.
In Gaza, more than 1.5 million Palestinians endure the isolation and blockade imposed by the Israel, and a lack of prospects. But in a society where over 99% of the population is Muslim, the Christian community is victim of additional discrimination, which has resulted in mass emigration in recent years. According to sources, the number amounts to some 1,300 persons. In this context, despite everything, the Pope&#8217;s visit to the Holy Land will be an injection of hope for them.

Israel to Allow 650 Gaza Christians to Attend Papal Mass in Bethlehem | ZENIT - The World Seen From Rome


----------



## Sally (Aug 3, 2014)

SAYIT said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...



You got that one right, Sayit.  When people come over to this Middle East forum and only want to bash Israel and not say anything about what the Arabs are doing to other Arabs, they really are so obvious.  My goodness, you have to laugh at those like her who claims the Jews control the media when there is so much news against Israel and blaming them for what is going on in Gaza.  Perhaps she can tell us what wars the U.S. military has fought for Israel.  My husband is retired Navy and he certainly can't think of one.    However, I am sure this must be a big topic on the NeoNazi/Islamofascist hate sites.  I know in the past the David Duke site was big on this.  I wonder which hate sites Fraulein Penelope reads.


----------



## The Rabbi (Aug 3, 2014)

Penelope said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



OK so you post proof Israel is helping Christians from Gaza, proof Christians there are persecuted by the Muslims, and yet you maintain somehow that Israel is at fault. And you ludicrously maintain the Germans got a bad rap for the Holocaust, even though the Holocaust is the best attested event in history.
What does that make you?


----------



## Sally (Aug 3, 2014)

The Rabbi said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...



It just makes Penelope another Holocaust denying fool.  I used to read a German forum in which most of the posters were from Germany, and even they never denied the figures of the Holocaust and would really get on those posters who did.  The actually reason for the Holocaust denial, as one NeoNazi put it in the past, is to make the Nazis out as not so bad a bunch of guys so that National Socialism (NAZI) can become a viable political party once again.

Category:Holocaust denying websites - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## The Rabbi (Aug 3, 2014)

The Holocaust is the best attested event in history.  We know exactly what happened.  We have evidence from every side--oppressor and victim and liberator.  We have videos, still photos, records, and memoirs.  Anyone who denies any aspect of it is either ill informed or mentally unbalanced.  Probably both.


----------



## Penelope (Aug 3, 2014)

Sally said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



Really fox news can't listen to anymore. Same with MSNBC and about the only one is CNN. You must not watch the news much.  What is happening in Iraq is due to the Israel, SA, , and US , the militants they hire, it happened in Libya, Sudan, Egypt  and also is happening in Syria. I have no idea what is wrong with Assad. Hussein may of been harsh but the marriage age was 18, and the kids were beginning to graduate from schools and we went and got rid of him , yes for US, Israel, and SA,  and look what a mess we have now. 

Have you read the PNAC document, you know the one wrote by Zionist in our gov. , a Zionist think tank, its 90 pages. If not you should.

See Israel, the US and SA use militant Muslim groups to do the dirty work, they work for less, and we don't have to pay and rehab the vets when they get home. You know how that works right?

My opinion , the Zionist thread running though the fiber of  the US and in Israel is the problem with everything, not the Muslim pop., and I know Israel Mossad and neocons were the masterminds behind 9-11 as many people do.  Some more "innocent victims" for the cause. Zionism is a disease .


----------



## protectionist (Aug 3, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > I do NOT dislike comparing Hamas (and other Muslim Jihad lunatics) to Nazi Germany, because they are very much alike.
> ...



1.  Both hate Jews.

2.  Both attack and kill Jews.

3.  Both have goal and history of world conquest.



























Muslim soldiers of the Handschar Waffen SS reading a pamphlet authored by Grand Mufti of Jerusalem, Haj Amin al-Husseini titled 'Islam and Judaism.' They wear distinctive Handschar tarboosh headgear, and insignias (curved-blade weapons and swastikas) on their lapels.


----------



## Sally (Aug 3, 2014)

*Edit.*


----------



## Penelope (Aug 3, 2014)

The Rabbi said:


> The Holocaust is the best attested event in history.  We know exactly what happened.  We have evidence from every side--oppressor and victim and liberator.  We have videos, still photos, records, and memoirs.  Anyone who denies any aspect of it is either ill informed or mentally unbalanced.  Probably both.



There is no proof of it, just a lot of hear say and made up stories. Zionist were in charge of encyclopedias, writing of history books, TV, newspapers, and that is what you have. All heresy, and Soviet Russia's say so on what they found. 

Actually there is more proof against the mass gas chamber genocides that for them.


----------



## Penelope (Aug 3, 2014)

Sally said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



Well when you read 6 million in what 1900, 1918 and then again in 194 some , and fat soap, and human skin lampshades, and why gas skin and bones??? why bother. 

Obviously you have never heard of typhus. Over 65 mil people died in WWII, so no *special *sympathy for the Jews here.  My gosh you people think the world lives and breathes around yous, news flash it doesn't. The only reason your in the news now is for another genocide. Also I heard the Iron Dome is a fake piece of equipment. But its a money maker right?


----------



## protectionist (Aug 3, 2014)

Penelope said:


> My opinion , the Zionist thread running though the fiber of  the US and in Israel is the problem with everything, not the Muslim pop., and I know Israel Mossad and neocons were the masterminds behind 9-11 as many people do.  Some more "innocent victims" for the cause. Zionism is a disease .



I can see they've got YOU programmed.


----------



## Sally (Aug 3, 2014)

Penelope said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



Penelope, if your friends the Nazis didn't start up, people wouldn't have died of typhus.  They would have been safe and sound at home, and most of them would have died of an old age.  Everyone realizes that your friends were responsible for the deaths of others, not only the Jews.  So, no doubt Penelope has no interest in her new friends murdering over two million Christians in the Sudan, nor that her new friends had murdered over three million (mainly Hindus) in Bangladesh.  And of course she will overlook the millions of Christians murdered in Nigeria at one time.  The Jews are not involved so Penelope has no interest in the millions her new friends have murdered.  However, meanwhile in this present time, Penelope is really not interested in the tens of thousands of innocents her new friends have murdered in the rest of the Middle East.

Do you really think that anyone in his or her right mind actually cares what you think about the Iron Dome, Penelope?  As long as it stopped so many of the rockets that your new friends shot off, that is the important thing.


----------



## Sally (Aug 3, 2014)

*Edit.*


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 3, 2014)

*Edit.*


----------



## Penelope (Aug 3, 2014)

protectionist said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > My opinion , the Zionist thread running though the fiber of  the US and in Israel is the problem with everything, not the Muslim pop., and I know Israel Mossad and neocons were the masterminds behind 9-11 as many people do.  Some more "innocent victims" for the cause. Zionism is a disease .
> ...



No, I got myself UN programmed. Theres a difference.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 3, 2014)

Penelope said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



You don't know WHAT your are.  Sheeeesh!!


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 3, 2014)

*Edit.*


----------



## Penelope (Aug 3, 2014)

dannyboys said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > dannyboys said:
> ...



Really, that is why God called in Cyrus from Persia, and anointed him and gave him all nations of the earth? Then he goes to Babylon and frees the Israelites but only around 45000, about 3000 slaves (yes who were their slaves) singers went back, the rest stayed in Babylon.  Who wants to go back to rebuild the temple when we can live in Babylon?


----------



## The Rabbi (Aug 3, 2014)

Penelope said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > The Holocaust is the best attested event in history.  We know exactly what happened.  We have evidence from every side--oppressor and victim and liberator.  We have videos, still photos, records, and memoirs.  Anyone who denies any aspect of it is either ill informed or mentally unbalanced.  Probably both.
> ...



OK, what would you consider adequate proof?  Keep in mind every serious historian accepts this.


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 3, 2014)

Penelope said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Apparently that 4,500 became a rather big number by the time the Greeks arrived.
I'm so sorry for bringing in historical context.


----------



## Penelope (Aug 3, 2014)

Indeependent said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > dannyboys said:
> ...



Why?


----------



## Sally (Aug 3, 2014)

The Rabbi said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



Maybe Penelope is one of those Muslim women who hold up signs that say God Bless Hitler.  She does sound like she was educated in a Madrassa to be posting such nonsense as Jews changing historical facts.  There used to be a poster who, as a young Hungerian woman, was rounded up with other Hungarians and sent to Auschwitz.  She saw the people being led to the gas chambers there.  Anyhow, the Nazis kept very good records, and the records are now available for people like Penelope to see.  Let us also remember that the Nazis had those mobile gas killing machines that they used to get rid of people.  Say, maybe Penelope knows someone who had a relative in the Muslim S.S. and the person can tell her all about their killing the Jews and others.  Meanwhile, there is testimony from the guards who were at these camps.

http://www.shamash.org/holocaust/denial/testimony.txt


----------



## Indofred (Aug 3, 2014)

Zionism is about the same as extremism in Islam or any other group.

The moment your ideal is placed over human life, you become the bastard.


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 3, 2014)

Indofred said:


> Zionism is about the same as extremism in Islam or any other group.
> 
> The moment your ideal is placed over human life, you become the bastard.



So THAT'S why the IDF has children with them when they go to war.
You're so lame.


----------



## Sally (Aug 3, 2014)

Indofred said:


> Zionism is about the same as extremism in Islam or any other group.
> 
> The moment your ideal is placed over human life, you become the bastard.



But your "bastards" have managed to kill millions in the name of their religion.


----------



## Penelope (Aug 3, 2014)

Sally said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



Yes I will investigate this and give you my opinion in time: So far I'm starting to have problems already and I've only spent a moment on it. I'm not too sure this guy is going to be credible. 

*Yitzhak Arad *(Hebrew: &#1497;&#1510;&#1495;&#1511; &#1488;&#1512;&#1491;*) (né Itzhak Rudnicki) (born November 11, 1926),[1] is an Israeli historian, retired IDF brigadier general and a former Soviet partisan who has served as director of Yad Vashem from 1972 to 1993. It was revealed in the 2000s that he had served in the NKVD[2] and from 2006, *he was investigated for war crimes and crimes against humanity in Lithuania. *The prosecutor subsequently dropped the investigation after Israel had refused to cooperate, citing "failure to collect sufficient data."[3]


----------



## Sally (Aug 3, 2014)

Penelope said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



Gee, I once worked with a woman named Valentina whose husband worked in NKVD.  Maybe her husband  and that guy knew each other.  You just never know.  However, do you have any names to give us of the Muslim S.S. troops.  You know the ones I mean which the Mufti was inspecting in pictures we have seen on the Internet.  Meanwhile, I suggest since you are so interested in what the Nazis did, you should read some books.  I recommend one called Five Chimneys written by a Christian woman who was in a concentration camp.  Along with this book, there are others listed on Amazon which people bought along with this book, one of which was written by a German guard in a concentration camp in which he relates what he saw.  And let us not forget that Hitler saw that the world said nothing when over a million Armenians along with thousands and thousands of Assyrians and Greeks were murdered by the Turks, so he figured he and his gang could do the same.


----------



## Penelope (Aug 3, 2014)

Sally said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...



I'm sure, I've read many wrote by pro Jewish historians or pro Soviet as well.  You are aware that Muslims fought for Britain are you not? Gee imagine that the anti Jew Hitler had Muslims and even some Jews in his army. 

Still researching, I keep running into new info, you know how that is. We know the Soviets did the Katelyn Forest which were Jews that were killed. I will get back to you but is late and time for bed.


----------



## Sally (Aug 3, 2014)

Penelope said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



I'm sure you read nothing.  However, the NeoNazi/Islamofascist hate sites do have a lot about what they want their two-bit anti-Semitic readers to read.  It would really be more interesting if you told us what you had for your Ramadan meals.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 3, 2014)

Indofred said:


> Zionism is about the same as extremism in Islam or any other group.



The same ???  Marauding Muslims have killed 270 million people around the world, over 1400 years.  No nation, religion, cult, or ideology even comes close to that horrific figure.


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 3, 2014)

Islamic Jihad: Working around the clock to stay ahead of the competition!


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 3, 2014)

protectionist said:


> A way people worship, huh ?  By slaughtering 270 million people around the world, for 1400 years ?  By killing millions of innocent animals every year on Eid al Adha.  By husbands beating their wives ( and scores of other misogynies), by raping, by committing pedophila, by enslaving people, by torturing, by mutilating.  You call that "worship" ?  In America, we have another name for it.  We call it LUNACY.  We also call it CRIME.


So is making up lies to invade sovereign nations.


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 3, 2014)

Indeependent said:


> Islamic Jihad: Working around the clock to stay ahead of the competition!


That sounds like a shoe commercial.


----------



## Indofred (Aug 4, 2014)

Penelope said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > The Holocaust is the best attested event in history.  We know exactly what happened.  We have evidence from every side--oppressor and victim and liberator.  We have videos, still photos, records, and memoirs.  Anyone who denies any aspect of it is either ill informed or mentally unbalanced.  Probably both.
> ...



I can answer that in one word, "Bullshit", but I feel I should add more for clarification.

Fuck off.

My uncle is Polish, and he ended up in a camp where Jews were kept, presumably until they were sent on to be murdered.
He told me the German guards treated them like shit, doing whatever they felt like doing.
Apart from that, there's way too much evidence to support the accepted history, and only idiot's voices against it.

Yes, the IDF are bastards, but that doesn't mean all Jews are, and it doesn't provide excuse for the sort of shit you're peddling.

Again, fuck off, please (I like to be polite).


----------



## Challenger (Aug 4, 2014)

protectionist said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> > Zionism is about the same as extremism in Islam or any other group.
> ...



You got a source for that, otherwise this is just an unsubstantiated assertion, drawing numbers out of thin air?


----------



## Penelope (Aug 4, 2014)

Indofred said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



Yes me too, and now your Uncle lived to tell you. Did he tell you all about the gas chambers.


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 4, 2014)

Penelope said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



my father was with the US Army when they liberated a place called Nordhausen. 

Yes, the Holocaust really happened.  

It doesn't excuse a bit of Israel's bad behavior, but holocaust denialism just puts you in with the nutters.


----------



## Kondor3 (Aug 4, 2014)

It's amazing, and gratifying, how sane posters, on _both_ sides of the Israel-Palestine conflict, find a wee bit of common ground, to laugh-at and beat-back the idiots who play at Holocaust Denial.


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Aug 4, 2014)

Penelope said:


> Yes me too, and now your Uncle lived to tell you. Did he tell you all about the gas chambers.



Look, ASSHOLE - if you want to go around believing Nazi propaganda, fine.

You might want to tread a bit more lightly, though. Asking a question like that is pretty effed up. 

Slow your roll....


----------



## Indofred (Aug 4, 2014)

Penelope said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



He did not.
He escaped the camp, finding his way to England.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 4, 2014)

Indofred said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Indofred said:
> ...




Fellow posters------ignore the bastard Freddie and the islamo Nazi whore  Penelope.     They are
setting up ----IN COLLUSION   ---a diversion----something like islamo Nazi whores do in order 
to help their   bastard baby murdering husbands and sons and brothers in the  "slit the baby 'throat 
for allah"    jihad-----------they send their little children into the fray hoping to end up with a 
little corpse to wave about and ----give them opportunity to scream and garble 
in Arabic.       It all a show------do not worry----actually  islamo Nazi whore Penelope 
and   bastard  jihadi pig   Freddie are good friends


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 4, 2014)

"'We dont have power at the moment. We dont have water,' physician Dr. Mona El-Farra told The Electronic Intifada from Gaza today. 

"Dr. El-Farra works with the Palestine Red Crescent Society and is the director of Gaza projects at the Middle East Childrens Alliance.

'We receive every day an increasing number of patients coming from the schools, people who took shelter in the schools or with their relatives,' she added.

"In Gaza today, the bodies of at least twenty Palestinians were pulled from the rubble after an Israeli airstrike hit a United Nations school in Jabaliya refugee camp. 

"Approximately 3,300 displaced people were taking refuge in the school. Among the victims were children 'killed as they slept next to their parents on the floor of a classroom,' according to the UN agency UNRWA, which administers the school.

"Later in the day, Israeli forces shelled an open market in the Shujaiya neighborhood of eastern Gaza City, the site of a grisly massacre last week, killing at least seventeen."

"We have no power and no water," warns Gaza physician Dr. Mona El-Farra | The Electronic Intifada

*The Zionist Dream continues...*


----------



## Kondor3 (Aug 4, 2014)

Do you think that the Gazans will think twice, next time, before firing more rockets into Israel?

Do you think that the Gazans will think twice, next time, before digging more terror-tunnels, to conduct terror sorties into Israel?

The Gazans pay a heavy price for their recent foolishness.

They would do well to remember this, next time their Hamas masters, and their butt-buddies, the other Jidhadis infecting Gaza, want their support, for attacking Israel.

Israel teaches a terrible, frightful lesson in Disproportionate Response.

The question now becomes... are the Neanderthals in Gaza capable of learning the lesson?



georgephillip said:


> "'We dont have power at the moment. We dont have water,' physician Dr. Mona El-Farra told The Electronic Intifada from Gaza today.
> 
> "Dr. El-Farra works with the Palestine Red Crescent Society and is the director of Gaza projects at the Middle East Childrens Alliance.
> 
> ...


----------



## TooTall (Aug 4, 2014)

Indofred said:


> Please show us a 1945 map of Israel.



I would rather see a map of Israel in 1948.



> *On the 29th November, 1947, the United Nations General Assembly passed a resolution calling for the establishment of a Jewish State* in Eretz-Israel; the General Assembly required the inhabitants of Eretz-Israel to take such steps as were necessary on their part for the implementation of that resolution. *This recognition by the United Nations of the right of the Jewish people to establish their State is irrevocable.*
> 
> This right is the natural right of the Jewish people to be masters of their own fate,* like all other nations, in their own sovereign State.*


----------



## Kondor3 (Aug 4, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> ..._Would your reaction be rational?_...


Of course not. I would grab a rifle and put a bullet through the head of the first Hamas commander I laid my eyes on, for putting my child in harms' way like that, by hiding behind the skirts of my wife and child.


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 4, 2014)

Kondor3 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > ..._Would your reaction be rational?_...
> ...


After planting a big wet kiss on the butt of the first Jew you met.


----------



## Kondor3 (Aug 4, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


Don't try to be clever George... that never ends well for you.


----------



## Penelope (Aug 4, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Indofred said:
> ...



I am aware of that, and I feel bad your Dad had to see that, my Dad was also in WWII. 

Was that before or after the allies bombed the area. Here is the survivors story.  Its obvious most died of illness and starvation, and bombings.  Some who joined resistant groups were killed outright by the Germans, (pretty much what Israel is doing with Hamas now, right) If your fighting in a WW you do try and put POW's in camps when able but when not they get killed. 

I never read anything about a gas chamber here. The allied bombing also killed many as well, as many civilians are dead in Palestine.  

I never said many Jews did not die, but millions in gas chambers , NO!

Holocaust History - Holocaust Nordhausen Survivor


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 4, 2014)

Penelope said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...




None of my Austrian  relatives died in a place called   "NORDHAUSEN" -----they all died---my grandfathers 
six brother and all of their entire families seem to have died in Auschwitz---except one brother who 
died trying to get to Palestine         NORDHAUSEN??     do I have to read the citation?

thanks for the insight Penelope into your background, Penelope.     I grew up in a town 
populated by people like you-------in  North east USA-----my playmates were as ignorant as 
are you.      I was a  ----very small child in the 1950s------when little kids who went to church 
on Sunday never even heard of anyone named  "hitler"      Even my friends from Yugoslavia---
never heard of hitler------they knew that their relatives back there battled----?? communists.
They were serbs   (as I later ascertained)       they hated everyone-----catholics,  jews,  
muslims      you name it-------they had a reason  (??)       Of course they were a bit "outside" 
of things too      Like me they did not go to church on sunday------the greek orthodox cburch 
was in another state.      I read all of your literature as a child------little pamphlets and small 
magazine type things-----ALL ABOUT JEWS        and the  "fact"  that the concentration camps ---
the reason I have no cousins-------is all a  "LIE"        Interestingly that   "lie"   was called 
a "lie"     as far back as the   1930s.        People in my town----way back then -----claimed 
they NEVER heard of anything like concentration camps      I was inspired to ask my mom (born 
in the USA)     when she knew about concentration camps.     She told me about a specific 
incident she remembered that happened when she was   15-----1935.    Its not your fault---
there are lots of people in the USA like you       Were you around for the Biafran genocide?----
the east Pakistani genocide?    Cambodia?       There are people in the USA who never heard 
of those either.


----------



## Penelope (Aug 4, 2014)

irosie91 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



The gas chambers are a hoax, the biggest in history. That is not to say many didn't die and die  and some even shot, but a mass plan at extermination , no. Sorry you only have one side of the story and believe it, you obviously have not researched it.


----------



## Sally (Aug 4, 2014)

Penelope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...




How nice that Penelope thinks the gas chambers are a hoax, when there are still people alive who saw them in operation, both those who were incarcerated in the camps and Nazi guards who witnessed this.  If only we could send Penelope back in some sort of time machine where she, herself, could have seen these gas chambers in operation.  However, given Penelope's mind set, she probably would have been one of the Nazi guards shoving the people into the gas chambers..


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 4, 2014)

Penelope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...




I am probably older than are you------I read that which you call  "RESEARCH"----when I was 
a child.       Your islamo Nazi literature was all over my Nazi town even before I was born----
LONG AGO        It was because I read that which you call "research"   when I was a child---
that I recognized you as soon as you began to post.        I read the stuff written in a place 
-----that I did not know as a child------"SYRIA"      Syria was a place of refuge for Nazi war 
criminals   in  1945----they went to work writing the stuff you read and call  "research"---
some did their writing in Egypt

so according to you-----my Austrian cousins are still alive------oh gee---how nice----
I DO HAVE COUSINS---by now I must have hundreds

I have physically examined persons who were the sole survivors in their familes of the filth 
enacted by your fellow islamo Nazis------I forgot to tell them it never happened which seems to 
mean-----they did not exist either

In fact----I even examined a lady ----long ago who was the sole survivor in her family---
of the Armenian genocide of   1915         I did not spit in her face and tell her  "HOAX"

Of all people in the world-----you came to the wrong person to sell your obscene  "hoax" 
story.      I know you so well    

You did say your father served in world war iI-----so I assumed you were born in the USA---
I could be wrong----there are lots of Nazis still in the USA  and ----of course----lots of non 
usa served in world war II        As for the  holocaust denial literature-----that is part of the 
grammar school curriculum in Islamic nations.    I find it MOST interesting----that the 
information that is so well known to   inebriated  "white supremacists"   in 
the USA  is precisely the same stuff taught in grammar schools in Pakistan     I did not 
"research"   that fact------I got it from the inebriated white supremacists and from 
Pakistanis------in person,    

now tell the truth------did you ALSO believe that the footage of the world trade 
center being  struck by two planes was ----an ANIMATED CARTOON?


----------



## Kondor3 (Aug 4, 2014)

irosie91 said:


> ..._You did say your father served in world war iI_...


Which side?

With Holocaust Deniers, it always pays to double-check.


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 4, 2014)

Kondor3 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...


It requires no cleverness to recognize a kosher dick lick like you.
Maybe you should stop shilling for greedy Jews in Palestine?


----------



## Penelope (Aug 4, 2014)

irosie91 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



None of my Austrian  relatives died in a place called   "NORDHAUSEN" -----they all died---my grandfathers 
six brother and all of their entire families seem to have died in Auschwitz---except one brother who 


What did they die of?????

We know the cold war started immediately and the American nor the Britain's were allowed in to see the Auschwitz labor camps.  Now if there was abuse at those camps then it was wrong of course, but we have to know that most of the people who died once again were the diseased and sick.  As the Soviets moved it Germany moved the people out, as most would rather be with the Germans than at the hands of the Soviets. 

Germany has had to live with the myth of the mass gas chamber hoax for years now. No doubt there were some bad Germans, but mass gassings no. It has come to light and admitted by Soviets that Katelyn massacre was done by Soviets , firstly blamed on the Germans, and also the Ponary massacre was Lithuanians, mainly Jews who volunteered. 

they will not be able to carry and lean on the holocaust for too many more years as the evidence does not add up, or even the lack of evidence I should say.


----------



## Kondor3 (Aug 4, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> ..._It requires no cleverness to_...


Lucky for you, eh? Given that you exhausted your supply of 'clever' quite some time ago.

Now, do you have anything substantive to contribute to the conversation, or have you been reduced to nothing more than a mere anti-Israeli spam-bot? A parrot can do what you do.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 4, 2014)

Penelope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


----------



## Sally (Aug 4, 2014)

Penelope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



Now isn;'t that strange that on a German message board, those who were born in Germany admit what happened; and all those other posters who were denying it were called anti-Semites by these Christian Germanys.

Yeah, I think Penelope would have loved that job deciding where those mobile gas killing machines were to go next.  Of course, Isla Koch, the Bitch of Buchenwald, would have helped her decide.


----------



## Penelope (Aug 4, 2014)

Sally said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Yes I often find when people do not answer questions but resort to calling names and accusations that one is simple ignorant of the topic at hand.


----------



## Sally (Aug 4, 2014)

Penelope said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



When someone calls the gas chambers a hoax when people have seen others shoved in them and Nazi guards relate that they have seen them, anyone like you deserves to be called names.  Now go sew another swastika on your blouse.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 4, 2014)

Sally said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


----------



## protectionist (Aug 4, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > A way people worship, huh ?  By slaughtering 270 million people around the world, for 1400 years ?  By killing millions of innocent animals every year on Eid al Adha.  By husbands beating their wives ( and scores of other misogynies), by raping, by committing pedophila, by enslaving people, by torturing, by mutilating.  You call that "worship" ?  In America, we have another name for it.  We call it LUNACY.  We also call it CRIME.
> ...



Yeah.  Like Hamas invading Israel (with tunnels and rockets)


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 4, 2014)

Kondor3 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > ..._It requires no cleverness to_...
> ...


What is it you imagine you bring to this board, other than comic relief?
And of course the usual knee-jerk subservience to all things Jew.
You can't handle substance, Sissy, stick to your pathic prose.


----------



## The Rabbi (Aug 4, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


Gee what you wrote applies double to you, you ignorant jew hating piece of shit.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 4, 2014)

Challenger said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Indofred said:
> ...



You must be new to this subject.  The 270 million figure (120 million Africans, 80 million Hindus, 60 million Christians, 10 million Buddhists) and source for it has been around for quite some time.

Political Islam // Articles // Tears of Jihad

270 Million Victims of Jihad? Maybe More | Pamela Geller, Atlas Shrugs

http://www.dumbellnebula.com/honestmuslim.htm

[ame]http://www.amazon.com/They-Must-Be-Stopped-Radical/dp/0312571283[/ame]

http://counterjihadreport.com/2011/11/04/how-many-slaughtered-millions-under-jihad/


----------



## Slyhunter (Aug 4, 2014)

Penelope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


You're an idiot.


----------



## The Rabbi (Aug 4, 2014)

Holocaust deniers are simply sickos.  Since the Holocaust is the best attested event in history, and they deny the existing evidence, almost be definition they cannot be persuaded.  That puts their belief in the category of mental illness.  They need cure, not reason.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 4, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> "'We dont have power at the moment. We dont have water,' physician Dr. Mona El-Farra told The Electronic Intifada from Gaza today.
> 
> "Dr. El-Farra works with the Palestine Red Crescent Society and is the director of Gaza projects at the Middle East Childrens Alliance.
> 
> ...



So if you're upset about all this, then what is your proposal to stop Hamas from causing it ?


----------



## protectionist (Aug 4, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



That is a stupid and irresponsible response.  You should apologize.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 4, 2014)

Penelope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



I'm sick of all this holocaust yes, holocaust no, yammering.  It's all *OFF TOPIC* and in violation of forum rules.  Stop it, and post only to the topic.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 4, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



Maybe you should stop trolling and start addressing the *TOPIC*.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 4, 2014)

Penelope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



*OFF TOPIC!! * This is a thread about Israel and Hamas in 2014, in the Middle East forum, not European history.


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 4, 2014)

protectionist said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...


Did you see the image K3 and I were responding to?
*Warning: Graphic Content*
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BsSzkabCQAAkTaZ.jpg:large


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 4, 2014)

protectionist said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...


*Putting aside the obvious lie in the OP about a "war" in Gaza, the hawks in Israel are now openly floating balloons suggesting (temporary) concentration camps in the Sinai for hundreds of thousands of Arabs.

Should such a vision come to pass, would you blame the Jews?*

"Israeli official calls for concentration camps in Gaza and 'the conquest of the entire Gaza Strip, and annihilation of all fighting forces and their supporters'
Moshe Feiglin is Deputy Speaker of the Israeli Knesset..."

Moshe Feiglin calls for concentration camps in Gaza and 'conquest of Gaza Strip' | Mail Online


----------



## Vigilante (Aug 4, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



Perhaps you douchebags should TEACH your children NOT to be legitimate military targets!


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 4, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...


Except there is nothing legitimate about your illegal occupation of the West Bank and Gaza; it is the Israeli occupation that's responsible for the war crimes in Gaza.


----------



## Vigilante (Aug 4, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



Didn't Israel GIVE GAZA to you fucking dogs in exchange for PEACE in 2005, and YOU pond scum broke the agreement! .... you lying cock sucker!


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 4, 2014)

protectionist said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > "'We dont have power at the moment. We dont have water,' physician Dr. Mona El-Farra told The Electronic Intifada from Gaza today.
> ...


That makes as much sense as blaming Jews for the Warsaw Ghetto.
Hamas is resisting an illegal Israeli occupation of Palestine.
The Jews who control Israel want all the land between the River and the sea for Jews only.
The resistance will end when the occupation ends or when millions of Arabs are once again transferred into neighboring states.

Moshe Feiglin calls for concentration camps in Gaza and 'conquest of Gaza Strip' | Mail Online


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 4, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



Once again, retard...
Why doesn't the UN agree with you?

As far as Moshe Feiglin, retard...
Did you read the ENTIRE article?


----------



## protectionist (Aug 4, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



First you say _"hawks in Israel are... suggesting (temporary) concentration camps.."_

Then you post a source link to back it up, which does NOT back it up.  The title of the article (about what ONE MAN in Israel suggests) is FALSE.  It uses the word _"concentration camp"_

  But the Israeli official they cite (Moshe Feiglin), he didn't use that word.  He talked about a refugee tent city (that's NOT a concentration camp) in Sinai.  Well, it doesn't sound like a bad idea, in fact, I mentioned that idea too, right here in this thread, and in another one as well.  Better to be in a tent city in Sinai, than get killed in Gaza.  

  It's also a good idea to have the Palestinians in Gaza be transported out, and moved to other places where they might be safe.

It's also a good idea for _"annihilation of all fighting forces and their supporters"_  That would be Hamas, and it agrees with my call for 100% EXTERMINATION of Hamas.

As for the conquest of the Gaza strip, it looks like that is required to get peace restored.

So what's the problem ?  Sounds like all *good ideas* to me.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 4, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



NO.  Hamas is NOT resisting anything.  And they have nothing to do with any "occupation" anywhere.  Hamas is simply a pack of Islamic JIHADIST wild dogs who are hell bent at destroying a non-Muslim country in their midst.  The war will end when they are 100% EXTERMINATED, like the vermin that they are,and that is exactly what is justifiably happening right now.


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 4, 2014)

protectionist said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...


Hamas numbers about 15,000 fighters.
If you murdered all of them, twice as many would rise.
Jews control three of the four land borders with Gaza, and their allies control the fourth.
Jews control the airspace and coastal waters of Gaza.
Jews man sniper towers in the concrete walls that ring Gaza.
Jews control the electromagnetic sphere and population registry of Gaza.
That's called occupation, and it is being done by Jews to rule all the land between the River and the sea.


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 4, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



ISIS murders almost 200,000 Muslims so 400,000 Muslims will arise to murder members of ISIS.
So what should a SMART ISIS do?
Completley eradicate non-ISIS Muslims.
And that's EXACTLY what they're doing?
Does that bother you?
Of course not, because ISIS ain't JOOOS!


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 4, 2014)

Indeependent said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...


What does IS have to do with the occupation Jews inflict upon Palestine?
Hasbara bothers me because it constantly deflects from the crimes against humanity Israel inflicts upon the occupied territories.
Why do you support JOOO terror?


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 4, 2014)

No, I don't think that they will think twice at all. 

I think quite the contrary, I think the brothers, sons, fathers and husbands of all the civilians killed in this fiasco will become dedicated Hamas supporters.  

Adversity hardens the resolve of people to fight on. 





Kondor3 said:


> Do you think that the Gazans will think twice, next time, before firing more rockets into Israel?
> 
> Do you think that the Gazans will think twice, next time, before digging more terror-tunnels, to conduct terror sorties into Israel?
> 
> ...


----------



## Indofred (Aug 4, 2014)

The Israeli government's mass murder policy is stupidity.
If there were 1,000 active Hamas members in Gaza, actually engaged in attacks, after this lot, there will be 5,000.
If you murder a family, the survivors and their neighbours will want to kill you.

All Israel is doing, apart from killing kids, is creating new people to kill Israelis.


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 4, 2014)

Indofred said:


> The Israeli government's mass murder policy is stupidity.
> If there were 1,000 active Hamas members in Gaza, actually engaged in attacks, after this lot, there will be 5,000.
> If you murder a family, the survivors and their neighbours will want to kill you.
> 
> All Israel is doing, apart from killing kids, is creating new people to kill Israelis.


*Jews have already solved that problem in Gaza:*

"Deputy Speaker of the Israeli Knesset and member of Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahus ruling Likud Party, Moshe Feiglin, has called for the use of concentration camps for the 'conquest of the entire Gaza Strip, and annihilation of all fighting forces and their supporters.'

"Sharing a plan for the destruction of Gaza in a letter addressed to Netanyahu on his Facebook page on August 1, Feiglin wrote 'What is required now is that we internalize the fact that Oslo is finished, that this is our country  our country exclusively, including Gaza.'

"Feiglin's comments come after one of his far-right Knesset colleagues Ayelet Shaked previously called for the mothers of Hamas members to be targeted.

"In his letter, Feiglin urged Netanyahu to 'turn Gaza into Jaffa, a flourishing Israeli city with a minimum number of hostile civilians,' in reference to a Palestinian coastal city that was ethnically cleansed by (Jews) in 1948 and incorporated into present-day Israel."

Israeli official calls for concentration camps in Gaza | Palestine | Worldbulletin News


----------



## Penelope (Aug 4, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> > The Israeli government's mass murder policy is stupidity.
> ...



That's one guy and its nuts. Of course they live In an outdoor prison now.  But he is very extreme just like some of the extreme ones in our government here in the US. (I do think they want them all gone though and they want ALL the land)


----------



## Sally (Aug 4, 2014)

Penelope said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Indofred said:
> ...



An outdoor prison where the Hamas leaders drive luxury cars such as Mercedez Benz and BMW's, have maids to clean their homes, and dine in fancy restaurants.  Meanwhile, has anyone seen Penelope stating that the Hamas Imam calling for the extermination of the Jews worldwide was nuts?  Perhaps she salivates over the thought of that.

By the way, Penelope, since you have now crawled over to the Middle East forum, have you anything to say about the over 150,000 people murdered in Syria, the thousands and thousands wounded, and the over 2 million refugees.  Perhaps kindhearted you will take one or two families into your own place.  How about Iraq.  Have you anything to say about the innocent Shiites and Christians who have been murdered by your friends?


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 4, 2014)

Penelope said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Indofred said:
> ...


In normal times I believe you would be correct; however, in revolutionary times, ideas that would never be considered sometimes become the obvious choice.

Jaffa in 1948 for example:

"It was 46 years ago, on May 13, 1948the day before Israel's creationthat the all-Arab seaside city of Jaffa surrendered to Jewish forces. It was the largest Arab city in Palestine and, under the U.N. Partition Plan, was to have been part of a Palestinian state. But Menachem Begin's terrorist Irgun group began bombarding civilian sectors of the city on April 25, terrifying the inhabitants into panicky flight.

"At the time, the city's normal population of around 75,000 was already down to 55,000. On the day of surrender less than three weeks later, only about 4,500 remained. The rest of Jaffa's citizens had fled their homes in terror, becoming part of the 726,000 Palestinian refugees created by the war."

Washington Report on Middle East Affairs - Arab Jaffa Seized Before Israel's Creation in 1948


----------



## Sally (Aug 4, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



I wonder if Gaza George would be kind enough to tell us who started this Washington Report on Middle East Affairs (WRMEA).  Wasn't his name Ali something or other?


----------



## Penelope (Aug 4, 2014)

Sally said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



I have every right to be concerned with what is happening in the middle east. Right now its Gaza and Israel. Israel needs to answer for war crimes.


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 4, 2014)

Sally said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


Would you feel better if it was Ari?
Feel free to refute any of the content, if you can.
Of course, we all know you can't.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 4, 2014)

for the record-----some idiot above claimed that  JAFFA was "ethically cleansed of arabs"----
well------actually Jaffa happens to have a significant and  Very HAPPY Prosperous  arab 
population------unlike the shariah shit holes of the late 40s which enacted pogroms against 
the jews who had resided in them for THOUSANDS of years and ----actually before the pigs 
and dogs from Arabia showed up.      Lots of arabs today consider Jaffa something of 
an arab town   <ugh>  ------in any case the plan is not doable because the followers of the 
rapist pig want the ENTIRE MIDDLE EAST FOR THE CESSPIT   'caliphate'


----------



## Darkwind (Aug 4, 2014)

Penelope said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


No, but Hamas sure does.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 4, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...





Jaffa was never  "all arab" ------it had and still has a large arab population------check your sources Georgie------they are really crap.     For very happy arabs----visit Jaffa-------they are very delighted 
people----do very well on tourist trade and stuff like that---------they do really nice restaurants and stores 
and have nice houses--------they would probably rather drop dead than be anything but Israeli.    Notice---
they did not leave------they were smart-----they STAYED PUT


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 4, 2014)

Darkwind said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...


The war crimes that Hamas commits take place in the context of resisting an illegal occupation by Israel.
Israel's crimes are much more extensive and they take place in the context of inflicting an illegal occupation for the purpose of stealing even more Arab land and water.
When Jews give up on their goal of possessing all of Palestine, the Arab resistance will stop.


----------



## Darkwind (Aug 4, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


Wrong, and you know it.  But good luck with the genocide of the Jews...People have been trying it for millennia.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 4, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...




    Georgie----it is not nice that you insist that arabs and muslims in general are 
STINKING LIARS------now back in may 1967------one arab and even non arab muslims 
stood up one after the other and INSISTED  that  they would NOT TOLERATE 
THE   "ZIONIST ENTITY"  (aka jews)  in---the  MUSLIM MIDDLE EAST----now who 
was demanding  ALL THE LAND-------then Nasser head of the   UAR   (united arab 
republic)   announced that he was dedicated to the  DESTRUCTION OF 
"THE ZIONIST ENTITY"------the land of which is "MUSLIM  LAND" -----now who 
was demanding all the land?------Then Nasser dismissed peace keeping 
UN guys and arrayed his entire army on the border of Israel AND he closed 
up the straits of Tiran  etc etc------Now who wanted it all???     the rest is history


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 4, 2014)

protectionist said:


> Yeah.  Like Hamas invading Israel (with tunnels and rockets)


What's the lie?


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 4, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



Do you have the LEAST amount of ability to abstract?
No, you don't.
You are one of the stupidest posters here.
It's a good thing everybody else is able to extrapolate one idea from another.
Idiot.

And it's ISIS, not IS.


----------



## Kondor3 (Aug 4, 2014)

Indeependent said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


You're dealing with a Propaganda Parrot. It makes a lot of noise, but not interactively, and never says anything new, or outside its propagandist role. Basically, it just squawks and covers the bottom of the cage with shit.


----------



## ninja007 (Aug 4, 2014)

Indofred said:


> Please show us a 1945 map of Israel.



show us a map of Palestine.


----------



## Kondor3 (Aug 4, 2014)

ninja007 said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> > Please show us a 1945 map of Israel.
> ...


Not the Ottoman Turk imperial province formerly known as Palestine.

Not the unincorporated, unchartered region formerly known as Palestine.

But the self-governing nation-state known as Palestine.

As that existed at any time prior to 12:01 AM on May 15, 1948.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 4, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah.  Like Hamas invading Israel (with tunnels and rockets)
> ...



Israel allegedly invading Hamas.  That is the lie.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Aug 4, 2014)

Considering that Israel is surrounded by enemies determined for her destruction - that she is outnumbered 40 - 1 was the ratio I heard today - concerning the populations of said surrounding nations vs. her own population - these surrounding nations in the middle east are determined for her destruction - she is fighting for her very life.  I find it astonishing that people cannot see who the victim is here!  It is Israel!


----------



## protectionist (Aug 4, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



The question is, what does this "occupation" you imagine, have to do with Hamas attacks inflicted upon Israel ?
MSNBC and CNN bother me because they constantly deflect from the crimes against humanity that Hamas inflicts upon Israel.
Why do you support Muslim terror ?


----------



## protectionist (Aug 4, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> Considering that Israel is surrounded by enemies determined for her destruction - that she is outnumbered 40 - 1 was the ratio I heard today - concerning the populations of said surrounding nations vs. her own population - these surrounding nations in the middle east are determined for her destruction - she is fighting for her very life.  I find it astonishing that people cannot see who the victim is here!  It is Israel!



They can see it.  They don't care. They're Islamists, looking for a world Islamic caliphate, starting with the destruction of Israel.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 4, 2014)

Darkwind said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...



And they ARE answering for them.  Right now.  By getting their teeth kicked in.


----------



## Sally (Aug 4, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



If the one who started this was named Ari and he didn't go along with bashing your favorite scapegoats, the Jews, you would never have used that site.  

Tell you what, Gaza George, why don't you pull up something from a regular encyclopedia for once or even something from the history department of a major university and then compare the two different versions of history.  Moreover, I think it is a riot that you still think you are fooling the other posters plus the viewers that you actually care about the Arabs.  I think many are smart enough to realize you just use them as pawns in your fight against your scapegoats..


----------



## protectionist (Aug 4, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



This is PURE >>



And while we're at it.  Here's the solution >>


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 4, 2014)

protectionist said:


> Israel allegedly invading Hamas.  That is the lie.


Are you on crack?

Israel's has been bombing the shit out of Gaza for the last two weeks, before sending in ground troops.

You don't call that an invasion?


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 5, 2014)

Indofred said:


> Please show us a 1945 map of Israel.





 Will one from 1919 do you, the one drawn by the LoN that showed the lane destined to become the new Israel. Or do you want one based on the history of Samaria and Judea from before the diaspora.  In all my research I have never come across a map of the nation of Palestine inhabited and owned by arab muslims.

 Here you are a pre 1948 map of Israel


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 5, 2014)

LoneLaugher said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Wow 3brain dead joo-haters all in one thread.  What is it about Israel that brings out the hate in people?
> ...





 To them it is the same thing, they have been bottle fed their Jew hatred since birth and subscribe to the ISLAMONAZI MANTRA  " KILL THE JEWS "


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 5, 2014)

Indofred said:


> shart_attack said:
> 
> 
> > Indofred said:
> ...





 Nor was there a nation of Palestine owned and ruled by arab muslims. There was never a nation of Palestine, but there was a nation of Israel ruled by Jewish kings and with its own currency and laws.

So how about you produce a map of the nation of Palestine from 1945 ?


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 5, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Wow 3brain dead joo-haters all in one thread.  What is it about Israel that brings out the hate in people?
> ...





 Like kidnap young boys and murder them, eat the liver of their enemies, hack of the heads of those that cross them, gang rape females of all ages, roast babies alive and then serve them to the mothers on a bed of rice. Hold on that is the muslims way of doing things isn't it.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 5, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Those who hate jews, also hate Israel.
> ...






 Strange how Zionism is based on the simpest of Judaic principles, the rebirth of Israel as the JEWISH NATIONAL HOME and the right of the Jews to live in peace behind secure borders. 

 Or do you believe in the ISLAMONAZI definition of ZIONISM ?  ( which defines islam perfectly )


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 5, 2014)

AVG-JOE said:


> Israel is in the driver seat.  They alone will decide how this will end.
> 
> The blockade can't continue indefinitely and their choices in how it ends are three:
> >  Absorb the population of Gaza.
> ...






 The blockade can go on for ever and Israel does not have to do anything for gaza. They can cut of their water, gas and electricity for non payment of bills and stop all transfers across Israeli soil. There is nothing in International law that says Israel is responsible for the welfare of gaza.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 5, 2014)

Mad_Cabbie said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > People should blaming Israel For the Gaza War.  They are just defending themselves from the Muslim terrorist creeps known as Hamas.  The Palestinians are just an unfortunate people caught in the crossfire.
> ...






 Read and understand the Geneva conventions and see who it is that are killing the kids according to International law. Time for the UN to start arresting Palestinians and charging them with war crimes and crimes against humanity.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 5, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > They associate Israel with the Jewish faith.
> ...






 Here you go dildo from wiki a list of hamas rockets prior to the beginning of july

List of Palestinian rocket attacks on Israel, 2014 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

 January 13
Two rockets were launched to the Northern Negev desert, near Sderot. There were no injuries or damage reported.[8]
January 16
At 2am, five rockets were fired into Israel. The Iron Dome eliminated all rockets, as they would have hit Ashkelon. No injuries or damage were reported.[8]
January 30
A rocket exploded in a non-inhabited area of Sdot Negev Regional Council. No injuries or damage were reported.[11]
January 31
From the Sinai Peninsula a rocket was launched towards Eilat. The Iron Dome intercepted the rocket. The radical Salafi organization Ansar Bait al-Maqdis took responsibility for the launch.[12]

February[edit]

In February, Palestinian launched nine rockets at Israel in seven separate attacks.[7]

 This section is incomplete. (March 2014) 

Press reports however mentioned only these attacks;


Date

Rockets Fired

Rockets Impacts in Israel
Note 
6 February 2 Unknown [13] [14] 
8 February 1 Unknown [15] 
10 February 2 Unknown [16][17] 
14 February 2 Unknown [18] 
February 6
A Color Red siren alerting residents of a rocket launch from Gaza has been sounded in Ashkelon, followed by an explosion.[19]

A further rocket launched from the Gaza Strip exploded in the Eshkol Regional Council. No injuries or damage were reported.[20]
February 8
A red alert siren sounded in Sha'ar Hanegev and Sdot Negev Regional Councils. A rocket hit an open area in Sha'ar HaNegev. No injuries or damages were reported.[21]
February 10
Palestinians fired a rocket into the Ashkelon Coast Regional Council, triggering sirens. After nightfall, a second rocket was launched into the same area. No injuries or damage were reported. Israel responded with an air strike on an underground rocket launcher in the central Gaza Strip.[22][23]
February 14
In the evening, Palestinian Militants launched two rockets into Israel. One landed in the Ashkelon Coast Regional Council, the other in the Eshkol Regional Council. No injuries or damage were reported.[24]

March[edit]

In March, Palestinians launched 65 rockets and mortar shell, in 23 attacks.[25]
March 1
In the night on Mount Hermon were heard loud blasts. The IDF checked the area and found the remains of two rockets near an IDF outpost. No injuries or damage were reported.[26]
March 3
Mosaab Zaaneen, a 25-year-old militant from Palestinian Islamic Jihad, was killed in an Israeli air strike as he was attempting to launch rockets from Beit Hanoun in the northern Gaza Strip. The Israel Defense Forces stated that the strike "was carried out in order to eliminate an imminent attack targeting civilian communities of southern Israel".[27]
March 5
Palestinians fired a rocket towards the Sha'ar Hanegev Regional Council, triggering sirens in local communities. The projectile landed within the Gaza Strip. Later, after nightfall, a second rocket was fired at Sderot. No injuries or damage were reported in either attack.[28]
March 11
After nightfall, Palestinians fired a rocket into the Sha'ar Hanegev Regional Council. The projectile landed in an open area, causing no injuries or damage.[29]
March 1214
Palestinian Islamic Jihad Militants fired at least 60 rockets at Israeli cities and towns, in the heaviest barrage since 2012. No direct injuries were reported, but a 57-year-old woman was lightly injured while taking cover in Sderot. At least eight rockets fell within communities, with one exploding near a gas station and another near a public library. Explosions rocked the cities of Sderot and Netivot, and sirens sounded as far away as Beersheba.[30][31]

April[edit]

 This section is incomplete. (April 2014) 

In April, There were 19 rockets and 5 mortar shell in 14 attacks towards Israel. These attacks caused property damage, but no deaths or injuries. [32]
April 1
Residents heard massive detonations. Three rockets were fired at Eilat, which were intercepted by the Iron Dome.[33]
April 3
The "Code Red" siren was heard 3 times in a row in the evening. No rocket landing were identified, therefore the rockets came down within Gaza.[34]
April 4
In the Hof Ashkelon Regional Council a rocket exploded in the open area, close to the border fence. No injuries or damage were reported.[35]
April 5
Militants in Gaza fired a rocket into Israel. No injuries or damage were reported.[36]
April 6
In the Sha'ar HaNegev Regional Council, near a kibbuz, was heard an explosion of a mortar shell. No red alert siren sounded before. No one was hurt, no damage reported.[37]
April 9
In the early afternoon a Color Red siren alerting residents of a rocket launch from Gaza has been sounded in Hof Ashkelon Regional Council. The rocket came down within the Gaza strip.[38] Later in the evening a mortar rocket hit a kibbutz in the Sha'ar Hanegev Regional Council. It caused material damage, but no one was injured. No Red Siren sounded prior to the rockets landing.[39]
April 13
Very early in the morning a mortar shell exploded close to the security fence in the open field, prior to a "red alert".[40] In the late night two more mortars were launched targeting Israeli soldiers, operating at the security fence in the Southern Gaza area. No one got injured.[41]
April 16
In the night, Militants launched several rockets at Southern Israel. No injuries or damage were reported.[42]
April 21
Militants in Gaza fired seven rockets into Israel during the last day of the Passover holiday. The first three projectiles struck uninhabited areas in the Sha'ar Hanegev Regional Council, activating "Code Red" sirens. No damage was reported in the attack. Another two rockets caused light damage in Sderot. Israel responded by striking three terrorist targets in the Gaza Strip.[43]
April 23
3 rockets were fired from Gaza at the Hof Ashkelon and Sha'ar HaNegev Regional Councils, after rocket alert sirens sounded. No injuries were reported.[44]
April 24
A mortar shell exploded near the fence in Southern Gaza.[45] Later in the day explosive device exploded near IDF force at the Northern Gaza border.[46] No injuries or damage were reported

May[edit]

Throughout May 4 rockets and 3 mortar shells were launched from Gaza in 5 attacks towards Israel.[47]
May 1
A rocket hit an open area in Eshkol. No one were hurt, no damage was reported.[48]
May 21
Several mortar rounds were fired at IDF forces on the Gaza boarder. No injuries, damages in attack.[49]
May 23
A rocket exploded in open field in Sha'ar HaNegev Regional Council. No reports of damages or injuries.[50]

June[edit]





 Burning factory in Sderot, which was hit by a rocket from Gaza on June 28
Throughout June about 62 rockets and 3 mortar shells were launched from Gaza in about 17 attacks towards Israel. These attacks caused property damage, but no deaths. Four were injured as a result of fire started by a rocket launch.[51]
June 1
A rocket was fired early Sunday morning at the Eshkol region. The rocket landed in a field and no casualties were reported. [52]
June 11
A rocket fired from Gaza narrowly missed a main artery in southern Israel as it landed in a nearby dirt field without causing any injuries.[53]
June 14
2 of 3 rockets fired from Gaza fell in the Hof Ashkelon regional council in the afternoon. No injuries or damage were reported.[54]
June 15
In Ashkelon a series of explosions were heard in the evening. 4 rockets were fired from Gaza, 2 of them were intercepted by the Iron Dome. Fragments of the rockets fell across the city. There were no reports of injuries or material damages.[55]
June 16
A rocket from Gaza landed in an open area in the Ashkelon area. No damage or injuries.[56]
June 18
2 rockets fired from Gaza hit into a Sha'ar Hanegev Regional Council community and caused light damage to a structure.[57]
June 19
In the evening a rocket was fired from Gaza. It struck an open field near Sderot.[58] Later again a rocket was fired at the city of Ashkelon. It was successfully intercepted by Iron Dome.[59]
June 20
A Color Red siren alerting residents of a rocket launch from Gaza has been sounded in the Hof Ashkelon area, but the rocket didn't make it outside of the Gaza strip.[60]
June 21
Gaza Militants fired a rocket into direction of Hof Ashkelon Regional Council in southern Israel. No injuries, but damage caused to a road in Hof Ashkelon. In the evening three rockets were fired at the Sdot Negev and Sha'ar HaNegev Regional Councils. All rockets exploded in the open area. No damages or injuries were reported.[61]
June 24
In the early evening Gaza Militants fired several rockets into Southern Israel. Two of the rockets were intercepted by the Iron Dome Missile Defense System, as the rockets would have hit inhabited areas. Targets have been Ashkelon and Shaar Hanegev Regional Council.[62] Again a rocket landed in the South, in the Sdot Negev Regional Council. There were light damage, but no injuries were reported.[63]
June 27
In the morning a mortar shell exploded near the border fence between Gaza and Israel. No one was hurt. A military vehicle operating in the area was lightly damaged.[64] In the evening 6 rockets were launched from the Gaza strip. Sirens were heard in many areas to warn for incoming fire. 4 rockets fell in the open field. 2 were intercepted by the Iron Dome anti-missile system, as these rockets would have landed in populated areas of Ashekelon.[65]
June 28
In the evening several rockets were fired from the Gaza strip. 2 rockets struck an industrial factory in Sderot, causing a fire. No one was hurt from any of the rockets, but the factory was burned to the ground. All other rockets exploded in the open area in Sdot Negev.[66]
June 29
4 rockets were fired from Gaza into the South of Israel in the evening. 2 were intercepted by the Iron Dome. 2 fell in open area near the border fence.[67]
June 30
All night the "Code Red" siren was heard. 16 rockets were launched from Gaza in the early morning hours. Most of the rockets landed in open areas of the Eshkol Regional Council region. Some went down in the Sedot Negev Regional Council community. One rocket caused light damage to a home. No people were thought to have been hurt.[68] In the late night Gaza militants fired a rocket at Israel. The rocket landed in the open field in the Eshkol Regional Council. No injuries or damage were reported.[69]

July[edit]

In July, tensions in the area erupted into conventional warfare (Operation Protective Edge). The number of attacks launched toward Israel increased dramatically and may be difficult to count with complete accuracy.


Date

Missiles launched

Effect of Missiles

Retaliation by Israel

Note


Rockets[70]

Mortars[71]

Impacts on Israel

Impacts on Gaza

Killed[70]

Injured[72]

Killed[70]

Injured[73]


Uncategorized

Open areas

Intercepted

Urban areas

1 July 4 5  3  3 3   2 4 [74] 



[show]July 1. Details





2 July 12 5 <12         [76] [77] [78] [79] [80] [81] [82] [83] 



[show]July 2. Details





3 July 13  Unknown         [92] [93] [94] [95] [96] 



[show]July 3. Details





4 July 21 4 Unknown         [103] [104] [105] [106] [107] [108] [109] [110] 



[show]July 4. Details





5 July 11 6 Unknown         [119] [120] [121] 



[show]July 5. Details





6 July 30  Unknown       2  [125] [126] 



[show]July 6. Details





7 July 80  Unknown       2 1 [129] 



[show]July 7. Details





8 July 156  117       24 19 [143] 



[show]July 8. Details










9 July 130  90       38 280 [176] 



[show]July 9. Details





10 July 197  141      1 23 230 [217] 



[show]July 10. Details





11 July 138  >107      7 23 170 [70] 



[show]July 11. Details





12 July 125  117      2 48 235 [70] 



[show]July 12. Details





13 July 150  102       13 149 [70] 



[show]July 13. Details





14 July 122  >92      3 16 177 [70] 



[show]July 14. Details





15 July 146  122     1 4 10 140 [70] 



[show]July 15. Details





16 July 110  82       25 124 [70] 



[show]July 16. Details





17 July 162  >118     1 21 160 [70] 



[show]July 17. Details





18 July 124  87       54 235 [70] 



[show]July 18. Details





19 July 116  88      6 50 480 [258] [70] [70] 



[show]July 19. Details





20 July 87  70       122 300 [259] [260] 



[show]July 20. Details





21 July 139  116       116 545 [261] [260] 



[show]July 21. Details





22 July 90  70      1 52 455 [262] [263] 



[show]July 22. Details





23 July 98  70       71 460 [264] [70] 



[show]July 23. Details





24 July 63  47     1 1 91 570 [265] 



[show]July 24. Details





25 July 80  Unknown       59 50 [70] 



[show]July 25. Details





26 July 22  16       58 60 [266] [70] 



[show]July 26. Details





27 July 71  50      1 12 1000 [267] [70] 



[show]July 27. Details





28 July 66  No report     4 7 74 610 [70] 



[show]July 28. Details





29 July 79  No report       118 270 [70] 



[show]July 29. Details





30 July 141         107 450  



[show]July 30. Details





31 July 95        7 60 630  



[show]July 31. Details


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 5, 2014)

AVG-JOE said:


> Mad_Cabbie said:
> 
> 
> > AVG-JOE said:
> ...







 WHY  ?   why is it always the Israelis that have to choose the hard way. Why cant hamas just give in and stop all the violence as they agreed in 1999.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 5, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Who cares?
> ...







 You don't watch enough, and rely on ISAMONAZI LIES for your information.

 200 rockets fired by hamas before July 1st this year, now how did you miss these ?


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 5, 2014)

Peach said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...






 A 1918 map shows that the Jews were promised all of what is now Palestine, Jordan and Israel for the RESURECTED NATIONAL HOME OF THE JEWS. Did they riot when they only received 10% of what they were promised ?


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 5, 2014)

LoneLaugher said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...






 YES a very simple concept as Israel is the only Jewish nation and is inhabited by Jews. So if you have a problem with Israel then you must also have a problem with the Jews that make up Israel ..............................


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 5, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> HysTErical shit.........*HOW TO TALK ABOUT THE ISRAELI-GAZA WAR WITHOUT BEING A DICK*
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n3_En005kTA
> ...






 A pity it was so biased against Israel with its inaccuracies


----------



## aris2chat (Aug 5, 2014)

protectionist said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



The gazans are turning against hamas.  They blame hamas for what happened.

Report: Violence Against Hamas in Gaza - Middle East - News - Arutz Sheva


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 5, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...






 So now you are  saying that Israel does not have the right to defend itself from attack. And then come out with the usual shit that when Israel complains about being forced into taking action against attack it is not ANTI SEMITIC to change the rules because it is Israel defending itself from terrorism. Would you see it any different if it was you being demonised for defending against terrorist attacks by ANTI AMERICAN racist extremist scum.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 5, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...






 Maybe you should research the history a bit more and look at who actually owned the land.  Start with the ownership pre 1919 when the land was owned by the Ottoman empire and Palestine was nothing more than a place name on the map. A bit like the Badlands in the USA, or the Pampas in South America. So it was never Palestinian land and never will be under CUSTOMARY NTERNATIONAL LAW. In 1919 the Ottomans gave the ownership of the land to the LoN under reparation for WW1, and they invited the Jews to come and settle Palestine and make it the RESURECTED NATIONAL HOME OF THE JEWS. The arab muslims did not like that idea and forced the LoN to give them 80% of the land destined for the resurrected Israel.

 Hamas is a terrorist group and they have been recently cast adrift by Egypt, Jordan and Saudi because of their refusals to solve the M.E. problems. They will find that the world will turn their backs on them when this latest round of killing is over and the UN will withdraw funding for the UNRWA terrorist sympathisers.


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 5, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> [
> 
> Maybe you should research the history a bit more and look at who actually owned the land.  Start with the ownership pre 1919 when the land was owned by the Ottoman empire and Palestine was nothing more than a place name on the map. A bit like the Badlands in the USA, or the Pampas in South America. So it was never Palestinian land and never will be under CUSTOMARY NTERNATIONAL LAW. In 1919 the Ottomans gave the ownership of the land to the LoN under reparation for WW1, and they invited the Jews to come and settle Palestine and make it the RESURECTED NATIONAL HOME OF THE JEWS. The arab muslims did not like that idea and forced the LoN to give them 80% of the land destined for the resurrected Israel.



The League of Nations, the Ottoman Empire, nor the British Empire had any business giving away Arab land.  And trying to pretend that there weren't people living there before 1919 is kind of laughable. 

You can't invite people to invade someone else's land. 

Hey, how about I invite some people to take over your house.  I mean, why not. the poor dears don't have a thing.  We'll just settle some homeless stew bums to live in your house and make you live in your garage.  Seems only fair. 




Phoenall said:


> [
> Hamas is a terrorist group and they have been recently cast adrift by Egypt, Jordan and Saudi because of their refusals to solve the M.E. problems. They will find that the world will turn their backs on them when this latest round of killing is over and the UN will withdraw funding for the UNRWA terrorist sympathisers.



Egypt, Jordan and Saudi Arabia's rulers are not in power because of popular election. 

Hamas is. 

If any of these countries put it to a vote (Egypt did, and did backsies almost immediately) their people would side with Hamas over Israel, and they know it. These governments will probably be gone within a decade.


----------



## Kondor3 (Aug 5, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> ..._Egypt, Jordan and Saudi Arabia's rulers are not in power because of popular election. Hamas is_...


Correct.

It is also quite probable that Hamas won that election because their low-information electorate was convinced that Fatah was not doing them any good, so they might as well try the only seemingly viable alternative to have surfaced to date; doing so without fully understanding or appreciating that their newly-elevated 'champions' were far more cynical and willing to spend their lives for mere propaganda purposes than anything that had come before it, and without the advance knowledge that a blockade would result from their choice, and that two wars (2008, 2014) would result from their choice, and devastate their homes and living spaces, and make their lives a hundred times more miserable than under Fatah.

If the Gazans knew then, what they know now, it seems unlikely that they would have elevated Hamas into power over them.

And now, of course, Hamas simply shoots Gazans who dare to disagree with it.

I wonder how the Gazans would choose, today, given the freedom of choice, and given solid guarantees of no retribution for voting against Hamas?

Something tells me that most would not vote to continue the insanity that Hamas has brought down upon their heads.


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 5, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> Here you go dildo from wiki a list of hamas rockets prior to the beginning of july
> 
> List of Palestinian rocket attacks on Israel, 2014 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Your computer skills really suck, you know that?

Since you posted Hamas rocket attacks from January this year up to July, it's only fair we take a look at all the Israeli ceasefire violations from January this year up to July.  Equal time, right?



> _01/02/2014
> 
> "A Palestinian man was shot and injured on Thursday by Israeli forces in the northern Gaza Strip, medics said." (Read more)
> 
> ...


I don't normally "data dump", but you needed to be put in your place.

BTW, this list goes on for another month, so I didn't post it in its entirety.


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 5, 2014)

Anyone who doesn't want to spend time weeding through the data dump above, can just check out this graphic of the previous post.


All the Israeli ceasefire violations are in *red.*


----------



## Vigilante (Aug 5, 2014)




----------



## Phoenall (Aug 5, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...






 It was not arab land, and it had not been arab land for over 1,000 years. Before it was ever arab land it was jewish land so going on your own criteria the arabs have no legal claims. The land was Ottoman and they invited the European Jews to settle and work the land. They lost ownership of the land in 1919 to the LoN who bequeathed the land to the majority legal owners, the Jews, as a place to resurrect THE NATIONAL HOME OF THE JEWS. IT WAS NOT ARAB LAND, IT WAS FIRST OTTOMAN AND THEN LON LAND

 This is what you are doing with Israel inviting Egyptians, Syrians, Iraqis, Iranians and Jordanians to lay claim to Jewish land because they were itinerant farm workers without a home.

 Hamas has refused to govern from day one, instead they have resorted to violence and terrorism. Watch hamas disappear into the ether when the UN impose sanctions, Egypt, Jordan and Saudi have already shown their disapproval of hamas and have proclaimed them a terrorist group and in the case of Egypt and Jordan have asked Israel to help them control the terrorist movements. They don't need to put anything to the vote, they can just implement any action they want. 

 WATCH THIS SPACE


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 5, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Here you go dildo from wiki a list of hamas rockets prior to the beginning of july
> ...







 WRONG ONCE AGAIN DILDO  you claimed that there were no rockets fired at Israel prior to July 4th, seems that you have LIED ONCE AGAIN as there were over 200 to which Israel replied with weapons of their own. Once again you are shown to be a RABID JEW HATING ANTI SEMITIC ISLAMONAZI POS and a LIAR.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 5, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> Anyone who doesn't want to spend time weeding through the data dump above, can just check out this graphic of the previous post.
> 
> 
> All the Israeli ceasefire violations are in *red.*







 And yet another ISLAMONAZI source for your evidence


----------



## Challenger (Aug 5, 2014)

Kondor3 said:


> ....If the Gazans knew then, what they know now, it seems unlikely that they would have elevated Hamas into power over them.
> 
> And now, of course, Hamas simply shoots Gazans who dare to disagree with it.
> 
> ...



That IS an interesting question and begs another. If Zionist Israel wanted to wipe out HAMAS, why didn't they drop leaflets saying, "leave your houses, come over to the IDF, we'll open up the crossings for you- we'll protect you from HAMAS"- Send in ground troops to protect the resulting crowds of refugees and prevent any Hamas fighters getting through and voila, anyone left would be a Hamas supporter or fighter and therfore a legitimate target?


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 5, 2014)

Darkwind said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Darkwind said:
> ...


When the Jews of Israel stop stealing their neighbors' land and water and using Arab children for target practice, they won't have to worry about genocide.

Good luck with that.


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 5, 2014)

irosie91 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Darkwind said:
> ...


What's the big difference between today and 1967?
Back then you had an opinion worth considering.


----------



## Challenger (Aug 5, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone who doesn't want to spend time weeding through the data dump above, can just check out this graphic of the previous post.
> ...



As opposed to the Zionist drivel from Israeli media and the IDF?


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 5, 2014)

Indeependent said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


No, Moron, it's not.
ISIS has become IS.
Consult your latest hasbara talking points if the conversation's becoming too abstract.


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 5, 2014)

Kondor3 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


While you're the local Jew lick slurping up the shit from the bottom of the cage.
Still finding it hard to stay on topic, Sissy?


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 5, 2014)

Kondor3 said:


> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> > Indofred said:
> ...


*Still having trouble discerning the topic, Jew-lick?*

"His Majesty's government view with favour the *establishment in Palestine* of a national home for the Jewish people, and will use their best endeavours to facilitate the achievement of this object, it being clearly understood that nothing shall be done which may prejudice the civil and religious rights of existing non-Jewish communities *in Palestine,* or the rights and political status enjoyed by Jews in any other country.[1]"

Balfour Declaration - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

*Maybe some ESL classes at the local community college would help?*


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 5, 2014)

protectionist said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


*There's nothing imaginary about Israel's occupation of Palestine*

"The Israeli-occupied territories are the territories occupied by Israel during the Six-Day War of 1967 from Egypt, Jordan, and Syria. 

"They consist of the West Bank, including East Jerusalem; much of the Golan Heights; the Gaza Strip, though Israel disputes this and argues that since the implementation of its disengagement from Gaza in 2005 it no longer occupies the territory; and, until 1982, the Sinai Peninsula. 

"The West Bank and Gaza Strip are also referred to as the Palestinian territories or Occupied Palestinian Territory. 

"The Palestinian Authority, the EU,[1] the International Court of Justice,[2] the UN General Assembly[3] and the UN Security Council[4] consider East Jerusalem to be part of the West Bank and occupied by Israel; Israel considers all of Jerusalem to be its capital and sovereign territory."

*Unless you're greedy and Jewish*

Israeli-occupied territories - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 5, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> > Israel is in the driver seat.  They alone will decide how this will end.
> ...


Yeah,  there is , Hasbara.
Israel is the occupying power of Gaza.
That means greedy Jews who want the land of Gaza for themselves can not inflict collective punishment on protected persons under their OCCUPATION. If Israel wants to live in peace with its Arab neighbors, it can simply lift its illegal occupation of Palestine. But we all know how unlikely that is.


----------



## Challenger (Aug 5, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > ninja007 said:
> ...



Doubt it, as he doesn't even know the Ottomans never had an imperial provice called "Palestine", that was the Romans (Syria Palestina), until the Arab conquests, who called the place Jund Filastin, within Bilad Al Sham. What do you expect from a bird-brain?


----------



## protectionist (Aug 5, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



This is PURE >>



And while we're at it.  Here's the solution >>


----------



## protectionist (Aug 5, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > AVG-JOE said:
> ...



What YOU KNOW is what I told you before.  That no matter who lays claim to any land anywhere, or who occupies whom, Hamas and other Muslim jihadist idiots, will still be attacking Israel for one simple reason.  That Israel is a non-Muslim state in their midst, and they are deranged, Muslim jihadist idiots.


----------



## toastman (Aug 5, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Typical Georgie. Whenever someone says something he doesn't like, George starts with the Jew insults 

Different day, same old propaganda spewing Georgie boy


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 5, 2014)

Challenger said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...


So what do you imagine that proves?
In 1948 there was Mandate Palestine.
650,000 Jews lived alongside 1.3 million Muslims.
Jews inflicted a Jewish state upon twice as many Arabs through force of arms.
In 1967 Jews expanded the territory they occupy to the Jordan river and Gaza.
There are equal numbers of Jews and Arabs living on that land today.
Jews expect the Arabs to live under their boot or crawl away.
Would do you suggest?


----------



## protectionist (Aug 5, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



You didn't answer my question.  Why do you support Muslim terrorism ?


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 5, 2014)

protectionist said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


Hamas attacks Israel because Jews want all the land between the River and the sea for themselves. That's why Jews occupy the West Bank and Gaza. That's why Jews kill Arab children for target practice; they want to make the Arabs' life a living hell so there will be another mass exodus from Palestine; it's not looking too likely. Racist Jews in Israel are swirling the same bowl as White South Africa a generation ago. Good riddance.


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 5, 2014)

protectionist said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...


No.
Do you support Jewish terrorism?


----------



## aris2chat (Aug 5, 2014)

Propaganda and factual images from gaza.  They are not all recent pictures.
Some are very gruesome.  Watch with care and discernment.  Keep in mind some images are duplicates from a different angle, not separate incidents.  They are intended to melt the hearts of the western world.

https://twitter.com/search?q=#غزة&src=hash&mode=photos


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 5, 2014)

Israel is a terrorist nation.


----------



## Sally (Aug 5, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> Israel is a terrorist nation.



Losers  always need a scapegoat so Gaza George has chosen the Jews; and on this Middle East forum, has had nothing to say about all those terrorists who are busy murdering innocent people in the other Middle East countries.  I think most rational people realize that he is not interested in what is happening to people elsewhere unless he can drag in his scapegoats.  And he really has a fit if some of his favorite scapegoats try to defend their country from his new masters.

So Gaza George, do you have any news items for the viewers to read which doesn't involve your favorite scapegoats?  You can't be that dense not to realize that there are other countries in the Middle East where things are going on.


----------



## Kondor3 (Aug 5, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> _Israel is a terrorist nation._


----------



## Penelope (Aug 5, 2014)

This thread is about Israel and Gaza in the Middle East section.


----------



## Kondor3 (Aug 5, 2014)

Penelope said:


> This thread is about Israel and Gaza in the Middle East section.


Indeed it is, Sherri. Why do you bring that up just now?


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 5, 2014)

Kondor3 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > _Israel is a terrorist nation._


Jews kill babies for


----------



## The Rabbi (Aug 5, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



You sure those aren't Christians in Mosul?


----------



## Kondor3 (Aug 5, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> ...Jews kill babies for...


For what-was-that, again?

Don't want civilian casualties?

Stop hiding behind the skirts of your women and children like cowards.


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 5, 2014)

The Rabbi said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...


When did your people start killing Christians?


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 5, 2014)

Kondor3 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > ...Jews kill babies for...
> ...


Document any instance where Hamas was proven to use human shields.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 5, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



AS I said before.  No matter what is happening about land or settlements , or whatever, Hamas will still attack Israel, because they are nutjob Muslim jihadists, who won't tolerate a non-Muslim state in their midst.  If anyone has any doubts of this, they need not have them.  All they have to do is read the Hamas charter (which they have never disavowed), which spells it out quite clear.


----------



## Slyhunter (Aug 5, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


dumass you can look it up yourself.

And here is one of them bragging that they're very effective.

What is the point of you constantly insisting on proof of obvious crap and then turn around and pretend like nobody replied to you and completely ignore it?


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 5, 2014)

protectionist said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...


*Maybe kosher headcases like you should read Likud's Charter?
Like most supporters of Israel you have no desire to know the truth since it would force you to examine your own racism and self-delusions about Zionist and Western moral superiority.*




"Since virtually every comment on Hamas in American media includes the assertion that the groups Charter rejects Israels right to exist, its worth noting the following from the Likud Platform of 1999:

"a. The Jordan river will be the permanent eastern border of the State of Israel.
b. Jerusalem is the eternal, united capital of the State of Israel and only of Israel.
The government will flatly reject Palestinian proposals to divide Jerusalem
c. The Government of Israel flatly rejects the establishment of a Palestinian Arab state west of the Jordan river.
d. The Jewish communities in Judea, Samaria and Gaza are the realization of Zionist values. Settlement of the land is a clear expression of the unassailable right of the Jewish people to the Land of Israel and constitutes an important asset in the defense of the vital interests of the State of Israel. The Likud will continue to strengthen and develop these communities and will prevent their uprooting."

The Hateful Likud Charter Calls for Destruction of Any Palestinian State | Informed Comment

*Jews in Israel know their conventional and nuclear weapons make it impossible for racist Arabs to drive them into the sea.

That isn't stopping the greedy Jews in Israel from trying the same tactic on Arabs*


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 5, 2014)

Slyhunter said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...


What's your definition of "human shield", Moshe?


----------



## aris2chat (Aug 5, 2014)

Penelope said:


> This thread is about Israel and Gaza in the Middle East section.



Israel and gaza are part of the middle east.  What happens there effects the region.  It is all interrelated.


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 5, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> WRONG ONCE AGAIN DILDO  you claimed that there were no rockets fired at Israel prior to July 4th, seems that you have LIED ONCE AGAIN as there were over 200 to which Israel replied with weapons of their own. Once again you are shown to be a RABID JEW HATING ANTI SEMITIC ISLAMONAZI POS and a LIAR.


Are you sure about "replied"?

I took your list and my list and put them together for the months of January and February
 in chronological order to see who fired first and who "replied" to who.

*This is for anyone who thinks Hamas is the problem!*

*I'm sorry bitches, what follows, shows Israel is the problem!  Israel shot first! Israel is to blame! *




> _7 Israeli air strikes and shootings
> 
> 01/02/2014
> 
> ...





> _
> 3 Israeli air strikes and shootings
> 
> 01/14/2014
> ...






> _
> 7 Israeli air strikes and shootings
> 
> 
> ...






> _
> 2 Israeli air strikes and shootings
> 
> 01/31/2014
> ...





> Hamas shot first here
> 
> February 6
> 
> ...






> _
> 2 Israeli air strikes and shootings
> 
> 02/07/2014
> ...






> _
> 1 Israeli air strike
> 
> 02/10/2014
> ...





> _
> 4 Israeli air strikes and shootings
> 
> 02/11/2014
> ...


It's not defense, when you're the one who shoots first.

See posts 283 and 294 for the links.


----------



## Vigilante (Aug 5, 2014)




----------



## georgephillip (Aug 5, 2014)

Vigilante said:


>


----------



## SAYIT (Aug 5, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > WRONG ONCE AGAIN DILDO  you claimed that there were no rockets fired at Israel prior to July 4th, seems that you have LIED ONCE AGAIN as there were over 200 to which Israel replied with weapons of their own. Once again you are shown to be a RABID JEW HATING ANTI SEMITIC ISLAMONAZI POS and a LIAR.
> ...



Your "facts" are gleaned from bogus sources, Princess. In fact, just this morning (at 1:47AM) you falsely claimed, "The people weren't living in an ammo dump. That's the big lie Israeli kiss-asses keep telling. There has been only one instance where weapons were found. Just one. All other claims are simply bullshit propaganda."
After the truth (UN dragged into conflict between Israel and Hamas in Gaza | World news | The Guardian) was posted at 8:44AM you did what you do best ... you ignored it and slithered over here to spread more lies.
Pathetic, but that is how the anti-Israel cabal operates: "No Truth, No Integrity, No Peace."


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 5, 2014)

SAYIT said:


> Your "facts" are gleaned from bogus sources, Princess.


Do you know what sources were gleaned?




SAYIT said:


> In fact, just this morning (at 1:47AM) you falsely claimed, "The people weren't living in an ammo dump. That's the big lie Israeli kiss-asses keep telling. There has been only one instance where weapons were found. Just one. All other claims are simply bullshit propaganda."
> After the truth (UN dragged into conflict between Israel and Hamas in Gaza | World news | The Guardian) was posted at 8:44AM you did what you do best ... you ignored it and slithered over here to spread more lies.
> Pathetic, but that is how the anti-Israel cabal operates: "No Truth, No Integrity, No Peace."


This is what your link said...



SAYIT said:


> _Israel, however, has accused Hamas and other militant groups of firing rockets from positions close to UN premises, and *the UN has made three separate discoveries of weapons caches in its schools.* _


What schools?  What UN official(s) made this claim?  When were these reported?

What I said earlier, still stands.


----------



## SAYIT (Aug 5, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Your "facts" are gleaned from bogus sources, Princess.
> ...



Sure it does.  You'll buy anything that smells like camel crap, Dildo:
"Gaza Strip, medics told Ma'an." 
"security sources and locals said."
"medical sources said"
"a medical official said."
"witnesses said"
"medics said"

BTW ... your claim that "There has been only one instance where weapons were found" in UN facilities has been exposed for the lie all but you can admit it was. UNRWA has been complicit in Hamas's war against the Jooos and that shit is about to hit the fan. Grab a beer, put your feet up and enjoy the fallout.  

UN dragged into conflict between Israel and Hamas in Gaza | World news | The Guardian


----------



## Rehmani (Aug 5, 2014)

how innocent, silly you are that even you can not understand that all suffering coming to people of Palestine because of Israelis if they did not formed Israel through forced occupation, world was peace full and Muslim, Christian and Jews were living in Holly land peace fully until 1938 for 900 years. This Long Lasting peace was established by The Salatin( Salah uddin ayubi) The Muslim General later become king.


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 5, 2014)

SAYIT said:


> Sure it does.  You'll buy anything that smells like camel crap, Dildo:
> "Gaza Strip, medics told Ma'an."
> "security sources and locals said."
> "medical sources said"
> ...


Your little bullshit innuendo's, don't prove jack shit!




SAYIT said:


> BTW ... your claim that "There has been only one instance where weapons were found" in UN facilities has been exposed for the lie all but you can admit it was. UNRWA has been complicit in Hamas's war against the Jooos and that shit is about to hit the fan. Grab a beer, put your feet up and enjoy the fallout.
> 
> UN dragged into conflict between Israel and Hamas in Gaza | World news | The Guardian


You keep pushing that report and it doesn't prove what you claim it does.


----------



## SAYIT (Aug 6, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Sure it does.  You'll buy anything that smells like camel crap, Dildo:
> ...




Damn you're dim. You asked if I knew your sources. I quoted them directly from your post. 
As for your unwillingness to admit you lied about Hamas rockets in multiple UNRWA "schools"? Well, I can lead the camel to water but I can't make you drink, Princess.


----------



## toastman (Aug 6, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Sure it does.  You'll buy anything that smells like camel crap, Dildo:
> ...



Actually Billo, she proves quite a lot. You believe ANH report that comes out of Gaza, but as soon as someone presents you with a link that is not a Palestinian ass kissing site, this is you : "where's the proof??!!!! Theres no proof! Nope, not true, you need to prove it, your article proves nothing"

You are extremely biased and for that reason, your posts have no credibility.

Also, your claim that Israel fired first will always be irrelevant. You know why? Because ANYTIME Hamas launches rockets at Israel, Israel will strike back. 
If Israel launched a missile somewhere in Gaza, you can beg there is a reason for it.


----------



## The Rabbi (Aug 6, 2014)

Rehmani said:


> how innocent, silly you are that even you can not understand that all suffering coming to people of Palestine because of Israelis if they did not formed Israel through forced occupation, world was peace full and Muslim, Christian and Jews were living in Holly land peace fully until 1938 for 900 years. This Long Lasting peace was established by The Salatin( Salah uddin ayubi) The Muslim General later become king.



All your bases are belong to us!


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 6, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...





 What Jewish terrorism, give examples of the Jews trying to do the following


1. 

the use of violence and threats to intimidate or coerce, especially for political purposes. 


2. 

the state of fear and submission produced by terrorism or terrorization. 


3. 

a terroristic method of governing or of resisting a government.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 6, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> Israel is a terrorist nation.





 LINK to a non partisan source that states this officially, this means no ISLAMONAZI sources.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 6, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...






 Not intentionally like the Palestinians do, remember that the Palestinians have mass murdered more babies since 1948 that Israel has killed terrorists in the same time frame


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 6, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...





 2000 years after islam was invented by the child rapist prophet mohamed


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 6, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...






 Here you go from an Indian TV source

Indian TV Exposes Hamas Use of Human Shields - Defense/Security - News - Arutz Sheva

 Indian TV crew risk their own safety by exposing how Hamas deliberately fires rockets from densely-populated areas

 An Indian TV crew has captured rare footage illustrating how Hamas fires rockets from densely-populated civilian areas - but only after its operatives are safely out of the firing zone.

India's NDTV managed to secretly film a group of terrorists planting a rocket launchpad just meters away from their hotel, "bang in the middle of what is a residential area full of hotels and apartment buildings."





 Is this good enough for you, or do you want more ?

Hamas Human Shields

 To put it in terms parallel to this side of the globe, imagine the Ku Klux Klan winning elections in New Mexico and then proceeding to fire rockets in order to provoke a war with Mexico. 

The government is using its Palestinian population as human shields, plain and simple. After a ceasefire of 6 months, they most certainly knew that firing rockets into Israel would stir retaliation. Opponents to Israel argue that the naval blockade against Gaza provoked the violence from the other side. But what is Israel supposed to do while its enemies stockpile weapons--sit back and wait to be attacked? Who can blame Israel for acting defensively when the number one goal of Gaza's terrorists is to deny Israel's right to exist and is willing to do anything to wipe her away? I'd be a bit paranoid if I were a member of the Israeli government.


 But then a friend sent me a link to this video, and I felt I had no choice but to comment.

The clip shows Hamas urging its citizens, including children, to go to a house to act as "human shields," after Israeli security forces, in an effort to limit civilian casualties, called the owner to inform him that the house was to be bombed.

Anyone who is interested in the Israel-Hamas conflict needs to watch this video. It's sickening.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 6, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



What about the hamas charter that says the same thing only it is against the Jews.

 Now explain how it was after this charter was formulated the Israeli government unilaterally gave up gaza and hamded control to the Palestinian arab muslims. No blockade, no Jews inside the borders and no occupation. Shows that you are spouting old ISLAMONAZI BLOOD LIBELS that are no longer relevant or based on any truth. Also the Israeli government has agreed to meet with the Palestinians to discuss peace and mutually acceptable borders, again showing that your link is false and based on LIES. On top of this the Israeli government has agreed to sharing Jerusalem as a joint capital with the Palestinians once again showing your lack of integrity and honesty. 


 Any comment on being shown to be a LYING POS ISLAMONAZI TERRORIST SUPPORTING NAZI ?


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 6, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...






 THis from the Geneva conventions that the Palestinians have recently signed up to

 Definition of human shields

The prohibition of using human shields in the Geneva Conventions, Additional Protocol I and the Statute of the International Criminal Court are couched in terms of *using the presence (or movements) of civilians or other protected persons to render certain points or areas (or military forces) immune from military operations.*[18]  Most examples given in military manuals, or which have been the object of condemnations, have been cases where* persons were actually taken to military objectives in order to shield those objectives from attacks*. The military manuals of New Zealand and the United Kingdom give as examples *the placing of persons in or next to ammunition trains*.[19]  There were many condemnations of the threat by Iraq to round up and place prisoners of war and civilians in strategic sites and around military defence points.[20]  Other condemnations on the basis of this prohibition related to *rounding up civilians and putting them in front of military units in the conflicts *in the former Yugoslavia and Liberia.[21] 


In the Review of the Indictments in the Karadi&#263; and Mladi&#263; case, the International Criminal Tribunal for the former Yugoslavia qualified *physically securing or otherwise holding peacekeeping forces against their will at potential NATO air targets, including ammunition bunkers, a radar site and a communications centre, as using human shields*.[22] 


It can be concluded that the use of human shields requires an intentional co-location of military objectives and civilians or persons hors de combat with the specific intent of trying to prevent the targeting of those military objectives.



 Then we have this

   A person who volunteers or is forced to take up a position at a likely military target as a means of forestalling an enemy attack.

2.  A person who is used as a shield by someone in a confrontation with the police in order to prevent capture.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 6, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > WRONG ONCE AGAIN DILDO  you claimed that there were no rockets fired at Israel prior to July 4th, seems that you have LIED ONCE AGAIN as there were over 200 to which Israel replied with weapons of their own. Once again you are shown to be a RABID JEW HATING ANTI SEMITIC ISLAMONAZI POS and a LIAR.
> ...







 You made a false claim that I destroyed and showed that once again you were LYING just so you could attack the Jews. This is not the first time you have done this and then tried to change the rules to suit your ISLAMONAZI ANTI SEMITIC JEW HATRED. You claimed that the Jews were using poison gas to kill the Palestinians like the Germans did in WW2, when asked to provide evidence you could only come up with non lethal capsicum spray used as riot control. That time you attempted to wriggle out of your LIE as well.

 Now about those 200 plus rocket attacks at Israel prior to the retaliation, are they still a fantasy or will you admit that you LIED to justify your RACIST JAEW HATRED. This is the only subject under discussion, what Israel did is not within the remit.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 6, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> >







 They could move to a safe area away from the fighting leaving the hamas terrorists to face the Israeli bullets by themselves. Egypt had already provided a refugee camp with armed guards to stop any hamas murdering scum from also leaving gaza. The fighting would have been over and done with in 24 hours if hamas were the only targets left in gaza.

 This is why the people of gaza have turned against hamas and have attacked a hamas leader violently.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 6, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Your "facts" are gleaned from bogus sources, Princess.
> ...





 Will this do to show your LIES

UN admits its schools in Gaza were used to store Hamas rockets - World Tribune | World Tribune

 UN admits its schools in Gaza were used to store Hamas rockets

 GAZA CITY  The United Nations has acknowledged that its facilities in the Gaza Strip were storing Palestinian missiles and rockets.

The UN Relief and Works Agency has reported at least two incidents in which its schools were used for the storage of rockets amid the war with Israel. In both cases, the UN refused to confiscate the rockets and instead asked Hamas to retrieve the weapons.

Still from IDF YouTube video
Still from IDF YouTube video

UNRWA strongly and unequivocally condemns the group or groups responsible for this flagrant violation of the inviolability of its premises under international law, UNRWA said.

On July 22, the UN said it found rockets concealed in one of its vacant schools in the Gaza Strip. The UN did not say how many rockets were found or what was done with them.

Today, in the course of the regular inspection of its premises, UNRWA discovered rockets hidden in a vacant school in the Gaza Strip, the agency said. As soon as the rockets were discovered, UNRWA staff were withdrawn from the premises, and so we are unable to confirm the precise number of rockets.

Western diplomats, however, said the UN returned as many as 20 rockets to Hamas. Canada has called for an investigation of the UN action.

I was appalled to hear reports, one as recent as today, of stockpiles of rockets in a school run by the United Nations Relief and Works Agency in Gaza, Canadian Foreign Minister John Baird said. Even more alarming were reports that in the first case, officials with the United Nations returned these weapons to Hamas, a listed terrorist organization, once Israeli officials discovered their location.

The UN statement supported assertions by the Israeli military that Hamas and its Palestinian militia allies were using schools and mosques for rocket storage and attacks. In a report in mid-July, the UN said the Israeli military has been providing warning before attacks on civilian facilities
 believed to contain weapons.

Hamas has dug terrorist tunnels under hospitals, mosques, schools, homes, to penetrate our territory, to kidnap and kill Israelis, Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu said on July 22.

The latest rockets were found between two other UN schools that sheltered 1,500 Palestinians who fled their homes during the current war.

The UN said the concealment of rockets marked a flagrant violation of the inviolability of its premises under international law.

The agency immediately informed the relevant parties and is pursuing all possible measures for the removal of the objects in order to preserve the safety and security of the school, the UN said. UNRWA will launch a comprehensive investigation into the circumstances surrounding this incident.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 6, 2014)

Rehmani said:


> how innocent, silly you are that even you can not understand that all suffering coming to people of Palestine because of Israelis if they did not formed Israel through forced occupation, world was peace full and Muslim, Christian and Jews were living in Holly land peace fully until 1938 for 900 years. This Long Lasting peace was established by The Salatin( Salah uddin ayubi) The Muslim General later become king.






 What forced occupation would that be then, do you mean the forced occupation of Jewish land by arab muslims who had not owned any land in Palestine for over 1,000 years. Try looking at the facts of Islamic oppression in the M.E where non muslims were treated worse than slaves and faced murder, violence and beatings daily. So much for peace, when the proof is in the Islamic history books of how the muslims killed fathers to make their daughters/wives sex slaves.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 6, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Sure it does.  You'll buy anything that smells like camel crap, Dildo:
> ...







 They prove that your sources are partisan and untrustworthy having a vested interest in demonising Israel.

 It does as do the many other reports and links provided from reliable non partisan sources. You just cant stand being shown to be a LYING POS ANTI SEMITIC JEW HATER can you ?


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 6, 2014)

SAYIT said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...






 Plenty of other reliable sources say the same thing, like these

UN admits its schools in Gaza were used to store Hamas rockets - World Tribune | World Tribune

UNRWA Condemns Placement of Rockets, for a Second Time, in One of Its Schools | UNRWA

UNRWA Admits Finding More Rockets Hidden in Gaza School; Second Time in a Week | Jewish & Israel News Algemeiner.com

 And this one goes even further

UN Official admits Hamas firing rockets ?from the vicinity of UN facilities?

*John Ging the Office for the Coordination of Humanitarian Affairs of the United Nations confirmed on Radio-Canada July 30, 2014 that Hamas and other terrorist groups in Gaza get their rockets into Israel near shelters Palestinian civilians and since residential areas*


----------



## The Rabbi (Aug 6, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Israel is a terrorist nation.
> ...



Im afraid George has pinked out.  Hopefully for good.


----------



## Vigilante (Aug 6, 2014)




----------



## ninja007 (Aug 6, 2014)

Unprecedented! Italy, India, Finland and France Expose Hamas Human Shield Strategy | The Gateway Pundit


----------



## aris2chat (Aug 7, 2014)

ninja007 said:


> Unprecedented! Italy, India, Finland and France Expose Hamas Human Shield Strategy | The Gateway Pundit





Not quite the exposure they might have wanted


----------



## Kondor3 (Aug 7, 2014)

aris2chat said:


> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> > Unprecedented! Italy, India, Finland and France Expose Hamas Human Shield Strategy | The Gateway Pundit
> ...


Yes, that seems to be another in a long list of positive outcomes from this latest sortie into Gaza...

Assuming that the claims hold up under a closer scrutiny (and, from these neutral sources, there is very little reason to suspect that they will not), then...

"Gotcha, ya dumbass little Hamas wankers !!! "

You pieces of human filth.


----------



## Challenger (Aug 7, 2014)

ninja007 said:


> Unprecedented! Italy, India, Finland and France Expose Hamas Human Shield Strategy | The Gateway Pundit



Gateway Pundit? Blog by Jim Hoft? Interesting snippet, 

"Still, Hoft's popularity remains an ongoing source of bewilderment. Despite regularly concocting phony stories and botching facts, Hoft remains a wildly popular and influential conservative blogger.

One thing is for sure, though: if Hoft wasn't fired from Right Network, he certainly should have been."

Jim Hoft Leaves Right Network To Embarrass Himself At A New URL | Blog | Media Matters for America


----------



## Vigilante (Aug 7, 2014)




----------



## irosie91 (Aug 7, 2014)

My grandmother used to say  

            EVEN A CAT LOVES HER CHILDREN


----------



## Vigilante (Aug 7, 2014)




----------



## Penelope (Aug 7, 2014)

Vigilante said:


>



Yes well we give 3.2 Billion a year plus for military every year, and they don't need it.


----------



## Vigilante (Aug 7, 2014)

Penelope said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Ever wonder how much Iran gives the fucking Palestinian dogs? That's the scumbags only source for weapons!


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 7, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> You made a false claim that I destroyed and showed that once again you were LYING just so you could attack the Jews.


First off, it wasn't you doing any destroying, it was *Toasty* arguing that point and it fell far short of its intended destruction.  

You're trying to ride on someone else's coat tails.



Phoenall said:


> This is not the first time you have done this and then tried to change the rules to suit your ISLAMONAZI ANTI SEMITIC JEW HATRED. You claimed that the Jews were using poison gas to kill the Palestinians like the Germans did in WW2, when asked to provide evidence you could only come up with non lethal capsicum spray used as riot control. That time you attempted to wriggle out of your LIE as well.


I did not make that claim, it was *Toasty* trying to spin what I said into that claim.

Stop trying to take credit for other peoples' arguments.



Phoenall said:


> Now about those 200 plus rocket attacks at Israel prior to the retaliation, are they still a fantasy or will you admit that you LIED to justify your RACIST JAEW HATRED. This is the only subject under discussion, what Israel did is not within the remit.


As I posted, those rocket attacks were in response to Israeli military actions that you claim have no relevance.  And that is because you are a brain-dead homer, with no moral or ethical compass.


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 7, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> They prove that your sources are partisan and untrustworthy having a vested interest in demonising Israel.
> 
> It does as do the many other reports and links provided from reliable non partisan sources. You just cant stand being shown to be a LYING POS ANTI SEMITIC JEW HATER can you ?


I love how you claim *The Guardian *is a _"non partisan"_ source, when *SAYIT *uses it, but claim it is a _"partisan"_ source with a _"vested interest in demonizing Israel"_, when I use it.


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 7, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > They prove that your sources are partisan and untrustworthy having a vested interest in demonising Israel.
> ...



The Guardian is about as Nazi a publication as you can get.
I presume you never read several months of full issues.
Not that I give a shit since you rely on revisionist sites anyway.


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 7, 2014)

Indeependent said:


> The Guardian is about as Nazi a publication as you can get.
> I presume you never read several months of full issues.
> Not that I give a shit since you rely on revisionist sites anyway.


You're going to hurt *Phoney's* feelings, if you keep talking that way.


----------



## SAYIT (Aug 7, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > They prove that your sources are partisan and untrustworthy having a vested interest in demonising Israel.
> ...



I used The Guardian BECAUSE it is a rabidly anti-Israel rag. As much as they would like to have spun that story to excoriate Israel, they could not. Damn, you are a monumentally simple-minded a-hole.


----------



## Kondor3 (Aug 7, 2014)

SAYIT said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


Excellent tactical work.

When you use a source ordinarily unsupportive (_and sometimes even downright hostile_) of Israel, and when even _they_ cannot do otherwise, then that simply reinforces the point further, perhaps by an order of magnitude.

Nicely played.


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 7, 2014)

SAYIT said:


> I used The Guardian BECAUSE it is a rabidly anti-Israel rag.


Wait a second, *Phoney* just got done calling it a "non partisan" source.

You Israeli kiss-asses need to spend more time vetting your dogma, before uploading your garbage to the masses.


----------



## SAYIT (Aug 7, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > I used The Guardian BECAUSE it is a rabidly anti-Israel rag.
> ...




"The world's leading liberal voice, since 1821" - The Guardian's Facebook self-descriptor. 
You know what "liberal" means, right Princess?
Clue: Libs hate Jooos (are you by chance a lib?).

BTW, I don't coordinate with anyone (unlike you scummy types).


----------



## Sally (Aug 7, 2014)

Penelope said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



I don't think you should worry your little head over it, Penelope.  If your good friends weren't busy trying to destroy Israel, the Israelis wouldn't need any help at all.  Why not tell us the huge amount of Israel's defense budget as a result of their having to defend themselves against your friends.  As one former poster, a retired Naval Intelligence Officer, once said -- if Americans knew just how much Israel has helped America, no American would begrudge that country anything.  Then, again, maybe Penelope is actually a European playing at being an American.

It really is funny how the skinheads are so busy playing the "the enemy of my enemy is my friend" game these days..


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 7, 2014)

Sally said:


> [
> I don't think you should worry your little head over it, Penelope.  If your good friends weren't busy trying to destroy Israel, the Israelis wouldn't need any help at all.  Why not tell us the huge amount of Israel's defense budget as a result of their having to defend themselves against your friends.  As one former poster, a retired Naval Intelligence Officer, once said -- if Americans knew just how much Israel has helped America, no American would begrudge that country anything.  Then, again, maybe Penelope is actually a European playing at being an American.
> 
> It really is funny how the skinheads are so busy playing the "the enemy of my enemy is my friend" game these days..



Yes, Israel has helped drag us into one war after another and is the main cause of Islamic terrorism.  

They've been a huge help.


----------



## toastman (Aug 7, 2014)

Still spewing those sane lies I see, Joe...


----------



## Sally (Aug 7, 2014)

toastman said:


> Still spewing those sane lies I see, Joe...



For all we know, he himself belongs to one of those skinhead groups so naturally he didn't like my statement.  Wonder if he ever was stationed up at Ft. Lewis Washington.  I once read that there were a lot of skinheads up there.


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 8, 2014)

toastman said:


> Still spewing those sane lies I see, Joe...



Insane is letting us get dragged into one war after another over who a magic sky fairy gave a strip of desert to.


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 8, 2014)

Sally said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Still spewing those sane lies I see, Joe...
> ...



So let me get this straight. Because I don't like white people murdering brown children over who a magic sky fairy gave a strip of land to, it must be because I'm racist? 

Hmmmm... 

I don't think you spent a lot of time thinking that one through.


----------



## Kondor3 (Aug 8, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


Disagree.

Islam is a warrior religion.

It has been asleep for several hundred years, under the heel of European colonialism and imperialism, and in a humiliating slump of the worst kind.

It has only shed its European colonial and imperial masters within Living Memory.

It is in the early stages of a reawakening and resurgence.

Israel is merely one of several rallying-points around which Caliph-wannabes can rabble-rouse and foment hatred and a reawakening of martial airs.

Islam, in its worst Conquistador and Genocidal forms, respects strength and despises weakness.

We see its true intentions in the northern regions of Iraq, as they drive-out and slaughter the Infidel whenever they find such folk.

If you think we (The West, secularized Christendom) run risks in supporting Israel, you ain't seen nuthin' yet, should we be stupid enough and cowardly enough to cave in to their demands and withdraw our protection from Israel.

Should we do that, not only will we put a friend and ally at risk, but, far worse, we will have demonstrated to a reawakening warrior religion, that we will blink first in any future stare-down between Islam and The West, and encourage far, far worse from Islam in the lead-up to any such future stare-down. And, of course, even a blind man can see several of those stare-downs between The West and Militant Islam, coming in the future, from metaphorical miles away.

Withdraw our support from Israel?

No thank you.

For several reasons.

Not the least of which is demonstrating cowardice in the face of the enemy.

And, I assure you, the radicalized, militant elements within the re-awakening Ummah are, indeed, our mortal and inveterate Enemy.

Radical, Militant Islam is a cancer upon the face of the planet; a backwards, misogynistic warrior's religion, it is reawakening, only to find itself far behind the times, it is confused, it is pissed, and it's thirsty for infidel blood, to redirect the minds and emotions of its simpler folk. There should be no compromise with True Evil such as is manifested by that cancer.

I, for one, vote to continue - and even increase - American (indeed, Western) support for Israel - for any of several tactical and strategic and political and message-sending reasons.

And, if militant Muslims don't like that... phukk 'em... they don't dictate to us.


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 8, 2014)

Kondor3 said:


> [
> Disagree.
> 
> Islam is a warrior religion.
> ...



The problem with your screed here is that you see Islam as a Monolithic Hive Mind, not hundreds of sects, nationalities and cultures.  

are there some factions that are truly dangerous?  Yup. AL Qaeda, the Taliban, ISIS, those are groups we ought to be worried about. 

But frankly, the fight between the Zionists and Palestinians isn't our business, and there isn't a "Good guy" to back here.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 8, 2014)

eagle1462010 said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> > Please show us a 1945 map of Israel.
> ...



How about a 1948 map of Israel?


----------



## Kondor3 (Aug 8, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> _ The problem with your screed here is that you see Islam as a Monolithic Hive Mind, not hundreds of sects, nationalities and cultures_...


Not Islam.

Radicalized, Militant Islam.

Even within that subdomain, there are, indeed, great differences and a fairly substantial disconnect.

But they are quickly learning and improving and beginning a better coordination and collaboration, aren't they?

And, of course, the prospect for a Caliphate State raises the spectre of a Radical Islam Central Headquarters, centered on what we presently call Iraq.

We should not allow a present (and quickly evaporating) diversity to blind our eyes to future mortal danger from a domain-wide collective.



> ..._are there some factions that are truly dangerous?  Yup. AL Qaeda, the Taliban, ISIS, those are groups we ought to be worried about_...


ISIS holds the quite realistic potential to move beyond the realm of 'terror group' and to graduate to that of Nation-State with an increasingly formidable military capability.



> ..._But frankly, the fight between the Zionists and Palestinians isn't our business, and there isn't a "Good guy" to back here._


In a very real sense, we consciously decided to _make_ it our business, long, long ago.

We (the United States) began to 'take sides' with the Jews after we came to understand the scope and horror that they had been subjected to in Europe in the 1930s and 1940s.

Over the course of 20-30 years after WWII, we came to 'adopt' them, in a manner of speaking, and have decided to befriend them, and to stand by them, and to sustain them.

That is our choice - a conscious one - and we should not make the mistake of allowing a resurgent and increasingly radicalized and militant and increasingly collaborative element of Islam to dictate to us whom we may befriend and ally with, and whom we may not.

That leads down the same path formerly traveled by Neville Chamberlain and other well-meaning but wrong-headed and overly-pliant folk.

Americans, in their collective wisdom, choose to support Israel, both generally, and in the case of this most recent Gaza war, by very wide and considerable margins.

I stand alongside the majority of my countrymen, on this one.


----------



## Slyhunter (Aug 8, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...



Your racist because you see it as white people murdering brown children when in reality it's brown people using human shields while murdering all white people young and old alike. Your racists because you only see one side of the coin and your ignoring the real picture.


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 8, 2014)

Kondor3 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > _ The problem with your screed here is that you see Islam as a Monolithic Hive Mind, not hundreds of sects, nationalities and cultures_...
> ...



ISIS can't even hold onto a chunk of Iraq.  The problem with a "Caliphate" is that the Muslims can't agree on who should be Caliph. 




Kondor3 said:


> In a very real sense, we consciously decided to _make_ it our business, long, long ago.
> 
> We (the United States) began to 'take sides' with the Jews after we came to understand the scope and horror that they had been subjected to in Europe in the 1930s and 1940s.
> 
> ...



sorry, I don't buy that we should give the Zionists a pass because of What Hitler did. 

And frankly, CHamberlain made the right call.  Czechoslovakia was an artificial creation most of the people inside it wanted no part of.  Slovaks, Hungarians and Sudeten Germans welcomed no longer being ruled by the Bohemians.  

The Zionists are carrying on a form of Apartheid, which is why they are despised in the rest of the world where the Zionists and their sympathizers don't control the media.


----------



## Slyhunter (Aug 8, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


Even the peaceful sects want to conquer the world with their Theological Caliphate. They just aren't suicidal in their attempts to get there.


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 8, 2014)

Slyhunter said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...



They can kill each other to their heart's content.  I just don't see how this is America's problem.


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 8, 2014)

Slyhunter said:


> Even the peaceful sects want to conquer the world with their Theological Caliphate. They just aren't suicidal in their attempts to get there.



Really?  I've met a lot of Muslims.  Most of them just want to get on with their lives just like the rest of us.  

Not a one of them has ever tried to convert me to his religion. Unlike various kinds of CHristian Bible thumpers, who can't help but try to save my soul.  

They usually get dissuaded when I point out I know their bible better than they do.


----------



## Slyhunter (Aug 8, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



First they conquer the jews.
Then they consolidate the ME while spreading their evil across the planet.
Eventually they will try to conquer every country on the planet.
Better to stop them now before they get too powerful to stop.


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 8, 2014)

Slyhunter said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Slyhunter said:
> ...



They've been trying to conquer the world for 1500 years and they control less territory than when they were at the Walls of Vienna... 

they kind of suck at htis "World Conquest" thing.  

There's a Billion Muslims. If they were really the hive mind you think they are, we'd be in serious trouble.


----------



## Slyhunter (Aug 8, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > Even the peaceful sects want to conquer the world with their Theological Caliphate. They just aren't suicidal in their attempts to get there.
> ...



You don't judge a religion by it's sheep followers but from it's wolf leaders. They all want to conquer the planet and turn everyone into a Muslim, or that Jizm thing where we all have to bow down to their religion in one form or another.


----------



## Slyhunter (Aug 8, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



We are in serious trouble.
Look at the Muslims in Africa, France, England, and now the US. They slowly immigrate, they out populate, and once they populate enough they riot. As they gain more powerful they riot more successfully.  Name me a country that has Muslims that don't have Muslims rioting.


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 8, 2014)

Slyhunter said:


> First they conquer the jews.
> Then they consolidate the ME while spreading their evil across the planet.
> Eventually they will try to conquer every country on the planet.
> Better to stop them now before they get too powerful to stop.


And just how are they going to do that with no navy, no modern military and no nuclear weapons?

We can't take over the world and we got over a 1000 bases around the globe.

What kind of a dumbass statement is that to make?


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 8, 2014)

Slyhunter said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Slyhunter said:
> ...



They are less than 5% of the population in France and England. And they were brought over for cheap labor. 

As for rioting. You're right. How dare they riot when people murder them and disrespect their religion. 

They need to have riots over noble things like Sports Games like we americans do!


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 8, 2014)

Slyhunter said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Slyhunter said:
> ...



Really?  Okay. Whose the "Boss Mulsim" who is calling all these shots?  Not Bin Laden, not that many people were following him and now he's feeding the fishes.


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 8, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> They are less than 5% of the population in France and England. And they were brought over for cheap labor.
> 
> As for rioting. You're right. How dare they riot when people murder them and disrespect their religion.
> 
> They need to have riots over noble things like Sports Games like we americans do!


I'm a Ram fan!


----------



## Kondor3 (Aug 8, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> ...sorry, I don't buy that we should give the Zionists a pass because of What Hitler did...


That is your right. A substantial number of your countrymen (myself included) see that differently.



> ..._And frankly, CHamberlain made the right call_...


Incorrect. Failure to stop Hitler at Munich (and, earlier, in connection with the Austrian Anschluss, the reoccupation of the Rhineland, etc.) caused Hitler to miscalculate in connection with Poland.



> ..._Czechoslovakia was an artificial creation most of the people inside it wanted no part of.  Slovaks, Hungarians and Sudeten Germans welcomed no longer being ruled by the Bohemians_...


There is no excuse for demonstrating cowardice or weakness in the face of The Enemy.

That is why Neville Chamberlain is now and forevermore the Poster Boy for Weakness and Appeasement. Terrible end and terrible legacy for a fellow of long and honorable service and the best of intentions.

The cowardly British and French leadership of the day undermined a strong and sturdy ally with a large and fairly effective military and a line of formidable border fortifications, thereby surrendering great tactical advantage on Germany's southeast flank.

And, even more importantly, they demonstrated weakness in the face of Evil.

They convinced the Bad Guys that they would blink first, the next time, and the time after that, and the time after that...

That's not something you do, when you're faced with a mortal enemy.



> ..._The Zionists are carrying on a form of Apartheid_...


They keep a nest of rattlesnakes at arm's length. Makes perfect sense.



> ..._which is why they are despised in the rest of the world_...


Well, that band of Lilliputians in the General Assembly dominated by the Islamic world, or obliged to kiss Arab ass, in order to keep the oil flowing, anyway.



> ..._where the Zionists and their sympathizers don't control the media._


Or, alternatively, where there is free and open discussion within the media, and within the general public, and where Israel supporters can feel free to voice their support, without fear of censure and reprisals.


----------



## Kondor3 (Aug 8, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> ..._they kind of suck at htis "World Conquest" thing_...









Oh, they've done just fine, over time, although they've been asleep for the past few centuries.

Until now - our present post-colonial era.

They're back - and they smell blood in the air.

It would be a very bad mistake, to blink first.


----------



## Penelope (Aug 8, 2014)

Kondor3 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > _ The problem with your screed here is that you see Islam as a Monolithic Hive Mind, not hundreds of sects, nationalities and cultures_...
> ...


*
We (the United States) began to 'take sides' with the Jews after we came to understand the scope and horror that they had been subjected to in Europe in the 1930s and 1940s*

NO that is not the reason, the reason is they started flocking to the US in the late 1800's and by WWII were pretty much running everything.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 8, 2014)

Amateur-----you are an amateur in dealing with islamo Nazis------never forget------
       !)  PROVE IT
       2)  Da JOOOS  own all the banks and control  "the media"

                   the most important is  "control the media"------all of the knowledge 
                   in the world is a  FRAUD-----created by  DA JOOOOOS   ----the only 
                   reality is   (depending on sect)      DA KORAN ----or-----MIEN KAMPF

  do not try to argue-------no matter what source you cite------your citation is useless-----because 

                     DA JEWS CONTROL THE MEDIA-----and no matter how ancient the source----
                              it is a  FRAUD  created by   DA JOOOOOOS  

   (I have been told that the dead sea scrolls are a  JEWISH FRAUD)


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 8, 2014)

Kondor3 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > ._And frankly, CHamberlain made the right call_...
> ...



BUt that was the problem. It wasn't a "Strong and Sturdy" ally. It was a hodgepodge of nationalities that didn't like each other.  In addition to Germans and Hungarians who didn't like being ruled by the Czechs, the Slovaks wanted no part of this thing either. (Which is why the Slovaks broke off and formed their own country after Munich with Germany's blessing.)  Furthermore, 




Kondor3 said:


> And, even more importantly, they demonstrated weakness in the face of Evil.
> 
> They convinced the Bad Guys that they would blink first, the next time, and the time after that, and the time after that...
> 
> That's not something you do, when you're faced with a mortal enemy.



I've heard a lot of leftists argued the reason why the Czechs were thrown under the bus was that the West was hoping Hitler would go after Stalin and they shat their pants when they signed the Ribbontrop-Molotov pact to partition Poland. 

The real problem was that they went to war without preparing for it, and having their mouths write checks their asses couldn't cash.


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 8, 2014)

> They keep a nest of rattlesnakes at arm's length. Makes perfect sense.



They could do the breathtakingly rational thing and not LIVE in the nest of rattlesnakes. 

You know, that could be a good idea to. 

Maybe not piss off the rattlesnakes on a regular basis by smashing their eggs?


----------



## Kondor3 (Aug 8, 2014)

Penelope said:


> > ...I stand alongside the majority of my countrymen, on this one... We (the United States) began to 'take sides' with the Jews after we came to understand the scope and horror that they had been subjected to in Europe in the 1930s and 1940s...
> 
> 
> NO that is not the reason, the reason is they started flocking to the US in the late 1800's and by WWII were pretty much running everything.


I reject your analysis.


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 8, 2014)

Kondor3 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > > ...I stand alongside the majority of my countrymen, on this one... We (the United States) began to 'take sides' with the Jews after we came to understand the scope and horror that they had been subjected to in Europe in the 1930s and 1940s...
> ...



So it's just a coincidence that a group that makes up 3% of the population controls most of the media?


----------



## Kondor3 (Aug 8, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> ..._The real problem was that they went to war without preparing for it, and having their mouths write checks their asses couldn't cash._


Even in a realm of discussion laden with differences, every so often, a small parcel of common ground...


----------



## Kondor3 (Aug 8, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


If you are trying to say that our Jewish countrymen control a percentage of our media above and disproportionate to their numbers, I tend to agree, actually.

If you are trying to say that our Jewish countrymen control the media and are actually manipulating the media to an extent sufficient to inappropriately influence American opinion in favor of Israel, I disagree.

Consequently, I disagree with our colleague's analysis.


----------



## Penelope (Aug 8, 2014)

Kondor3 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > > ...I stand alongside the majority of my countrymen, on this one... We (the United States) began to 'take sides' with the Jews after we came to understand the scope and horror that they had been subjected to in Europe in the 1930s and 1940s...
> ...



You can reject it all you want, I don't care, read about the Schiff era

a little start: Jacob Schiff - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Warburg, Goldman Sachs, Kuhn  Loeb, Lehman Brothers, Salomon Brothers.

Who own the media, check it out. The largest mafia was not Italians, although they are large but the Jewish mafia in the US.

Every here of Rothschild's.


----------



## Vigilante (Aug 8, 2014)




----------



## Kondor3 (Aug 8, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> > They keep a nest of rattlesnakes at arm's length. Makes perfect sense.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know the old story.

They were promised a piece of that land by the British (Balfour).

They were promised a piece of that land by the League of Nations.

They were promised a piece of that land by the United Nations.

And, when it looked like the promisors were going to renege, they took what they were promised.

It was their old spiritual and (to a lesser extent) ancestral homeland, long ago.

They'd already been buying-up and improving land for that purpose, long before WWII; augmenting the existing, small, long-standing Jewish population there.

After the slaughter of the Holocaust, they determined that they needed at least one place in the entire world that they could call their own, so that they could never again be slaughtered like that, and they chose to build upon the partial work already-in-progress in Old Palestine.

Between their Independence in 1948 and the 1967 Six Day War, the Israelis were fairly open to two-state solutions, peaceful coexistence, and all that, but such approaches were batted aside time and again by the Arabs, so, the Arabs are now dealing with the consequences of that earlier foolishness and intransigence.

That the Israelis have not turned the full and unbridled fury of their military upon either Gaza or the West Bank, shows a humanity and vast restraint, far over and above anything for which the Muslim-Arabs of the region have any credentials and history.

The Israelis are doing what they must.


----------



## Penelope (Aug 8, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



Really, do we ever have a year without the holocaust movies, or WWII and the holocaust. 
Look at all the big names in Hollywood. 

look up Adolf Zukor who started Paramount Pictures..


----------



## Kondor3 (Aug 8, 2014)

Vigilante said:


>


More like Wolf Blitzer in Arab headgear.

Most of the talking heads of CNN have been pro-Hamas throughout much of the past several weeks, and are only now beginning to jump ship for the pro-Israeli camp.

So much for _Das Juden_ controlling American media.


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 8, 2014)

Penelope said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



I agree that the Jews control the media.
That's why you still have an Internet connection.

The problem the world has is that Jews are mandated by the Torah to be educated; it's NOT an option.
Education is a bitch.


----------



## Penelope (Aug 8, 2014)

Kondor3 said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Wolf Blitzer is a huge Zionist jew.


----------



## Penelope (Aug 8, 2014)

Indeependent said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...



No its their cleverness and they live off of others. Its not what you know, although most do have upper level education, but who you are and who you know. 

They are the money lenders in Europe. Most of them are German Jews , a lot of them, yet they ruined Germany twice.

Ps: its not the torah, most are secular, and they mainly go by the Talmud and the Protocols .


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 8, 2014)

Penelope said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...



Not even close.
If you consider Wolf to be pro-Israel, I have no idea what it takes for you to see a talking head as even neutral.
An occasional "Heil Hitler"?


----------



## Kondor3 (Aug 8, 2014)

Indeependent said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...


Whhhhhhhaaaaatttttt ?????!!!!! There's a _Jew_ in my Comcast modem? Ruh-roh, Shaggy!


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 8, 2014)

Penelope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



Once again it's bitching about the fact that Jews are a communal people.
We stand together as commanded by the Torah.
And don't forget that it was the fault of the Jews that the Roman Catholic Church made it illegal for a non-Jew to be a money lender.
Never let facts get in the way of a good resentment fest.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 8, 2014)

Penelope said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...





Penelope     I read your post       and read your citation from Wikki-------other than proving that you 
are an idiot -----and obviously not a native  English speaker-----what is your point?      
I will help you.        I believe your  "every here of Rothchild's"      is supposed to be  "ever hear of 
Rothchilds"        as to  MAFIA-----the mafia is an organization founded in  Sicily in response to  MOORISH 
occupation of sicily   ------as a kind of resistence to that filth.     If you are intent on parroting mosque garbage-----try to be precise in doing so


----------



## Kondor3 (Aug 8, 2014)

Penelope said:


> ..._Most of them are German Jews , a lot of them, yet they ruined Germany twice_...


Wow... I mean, just... wow.

Care for a little Zyklon-B with your Horst-Wessel fries?


----------



## Kondor3 (Aug 8, 2014)

Penelope said:


> _Wolf Blitzer is a huge Zionist jew._


His broadcasts throughout the present Gaza War indicate a streak of Judas or Benedict Arnold in his makeup; as biased as he has been against the Israelis, in hitting Hamas; despite his background.


----------



## Challenger (Aug 8, 2014)

SAYIT said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...



I like this, oh the irony! 

Clearly Sayit is unaware it was the Editor of the then Manchester Guardian was the man who open the doors of senior government to Chaim Weitzmann. Without his influence, Weitzmann would never have met Lloyd George and, more importantly Arthur Balfour, the Guardian newspaper employed many Jewish reporters and supported Zionism in the early 20th century. The Guardian was instrumental in creating public sympathy for Jewish Russians, being persecuted by the Czar at the time and ultimately, in a roundabout way, the Balfour Declaration.

Damn those Liberals!


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 8, 2014)

Penelope said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...





since I first came into contact with islamo Nazi propaganda-----  (before 1960)    I have been fascinated 
with the OBVIOUS  resentment that islamo Nazi pigs bear jews simply because jews know how to read 
and write.          In my town there were people like Penelope who RESENTED the movie-----
DIARY OF ANNE FRANK     (one of the stars of that film came from my town so it came to the local 
movie house almost immediately after it was released)           Later on I came to understand----people 
spawned in societies of filth and illiteracy hate the fact that jews  know how to read and write.   

Literacy among jews is an interesting history-------as far back as  2500 years ago-----some 
prominent rabbi  INSISTED   that it is absolutely a REQUIREMENT    that jewish kids   (actually 
boys)   MUST be taught to read and write--------sorry Penelope------I know you feel overwhelmed----
but that is all there is to it.        The illiteracy frnm which you were spawned is not your fault.-----
literacy was simply not an issue in your  "culture" ------obviously -----based on the evidence of your 
OUTPUT-------that situation remains unchanged


----------



## OldUSAFSniper (Aug 8, 2014)

Well, I for one am absolutely appalled at the fact that the state of Israel would take issue with Hamas/Hezbollah in what clearly is an attempt at a Space program.  I mean I know that they are constantly launching rockets, literally hundreds a day, but their sole intent is to put a jihadist in orbit so that they can spread the word of the prophet to Uranus.  It is an admirable attempt, and I am not sure that these two 'humanitarian organizations' can't be blamed for the failure of these rockets to achieve orbit.  It's because of this that there are always women and children around where the rockets are launched.  They come out to watch the burgeoning reach for the stars, only to have the evil Israeli's get tired of hundreds of rockets landing on their schools, hospitals and civilian areas.  I think its a little inflexible of the Israeli's to have such short endurance for such a thing.

Naturally,  when you are just beginning your space program, you can't put a jihadi-naut on the rocket, for fear that he might get hurt.  Because we all know how concerned these humanitarian organizations are for innocent lives.  So you launch the beginning rockets with instrument packages such as a cellphone and a hundred pounds of C-4 or Semtex.  That way you can study the affects of the weight vs thrust ratio and other pertinent information.  Unfortunately, in the thirst for knowledge, the inability to achieve orbit can result in some very regrettable incidents such as one of the rockets landing in the playground of a school.  Everyone knows that knowledge can sometimes be painful.

No, the Israeli's need to have a little more patience.  I mean look at the Iranians, they built a Stealth Fighter out of wood and fabric and passed out pictures of it photoshoped onto a skyline.  It was an obvious 'cheat', but an innocent one at that.


----------



## Challenger (Aug 8, 2014)

Kondor3 said:


> ...After the slaughter of the Holocaust, they determined that they needed at least one place in the entire world that they could call their own, so that they could never again be slaughtered like that...



OK let's look at the "doomsday scenario". The world's nations turns their own Jewish populations, forcing them to flee to the "refuge of last resort", yes? What's to stop those nations creating a no-fly, no-sail exclusion zone around Israel? You know, like the one Israel has created around Gaza? Oops, all the eggs are in one basket, let's hope no-one thinks to nuke the place, eh?  

Judaism has survived this long precisely because it has been scattered; it has adopted, adapted and assimilated to all the cultures that tollerated it, so persecution "here", meant migration to "there". The death of a few did not mean the death of all; there would always be survivors. This is the fundamental fallacy of Zionism, it's a road to nowhere, to extinction.


----------



## Kondor3 (Aug 8, 2014)

Challenger said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > ...After the slaughter of the Holocaust, they determined that they needed at least one place in the entire world that they could call their own, so that they could never again be slaughtered like that...
> ...


I will not try to get into the heads of the founders of Israel in 1948, 3 years after the end of the Holocaust.

Regardless of whether or not it is easier today to blockade or nuke a nation, it does not lessen their revitalized need for at least one place on the face of the planet to call their own.

Or so it seems to this observer.


----------



## Challenger (Aug 8, 2014)

irosie91 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



"Wrong again Rosie" strikes again!

INTERNATIONAL LITERACY DATA 2013


----------



## Penelope (Aug 8, 2014)

Indeependent said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Right and the Roman empire fell when? in the 400's .  The secular Jews want to control the globe and well are doing it very well, while everyone is asleep. The ADL is on top of it, say anything neg and the ADL is all over ya. The Palestinians do not stand a chance. I see it as Israel just having fun. Is PM Bibi the new Messiah now, he wants to be known as getting all of Israel back. 

Not all Americans take kindly to the tatics of the Zionist in this country, PM BiBi, 9-11
This is Good!!!! Wasn't good for us, we lost so many, and got into a war in Iraq. Yes we had some non jew Zionist in the gov which helped, but the masterminds were Zionist. Were not all blind.


----------



## Challenger (Aug 8, 2014)

Kondor3 said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...



They already had one in 1934 Jewish Autonomous Oblast - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia now they have two, if you don't count the USA which plays host to 40% of the world's Jewish population.


----------



## Penelope (Aug 8, 2014)

Challenger said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...



Thanks for the article. I think the Red Med is still on: In bed with China and Russia, I think Putin just made it a crime to deny the holocaust.

The growing economic alliance between Israel and China is moving forward with a $2 billion, 300 kilometer freight rail link connecting Eilat, on the Red Sea, with Ashdod Port, on the Mediterranean, Germanys Deutsche Welle news magazine reported on Monday.
The project, nicknamed the Red-Med, was greenlit by Israel Prime Minister 

Israel-China Alliance Moves Forward With $2 Billion 'Red-Med' Freight Rail Link Alternative to Suez Canal | Jewish & Israel News Algemeiner.com


----------



## Kondor3 (Aug 8, 2014)

Challenger said:


> ...They already had one in 1934 Jewish Autonomous Oblast - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia...


A forced-exile zone on the Chinese border, under the heel of Stalin and his successors, and which is now populated 90% or more by Russians, and in which Jews (or those of Jewish descent) now represent 1-2% of the population? Are you for real? Jesus-H-Tap-Dancing-Christ-on-a-Crutch, but that is the lamest, weakest excuse for an alternative that I've seen on the subject of a Jewish Homeland in many a day. I'm not even gonna touch that one. Total non-starter.


----------



## Kondor3 (Aug 8, 2014)

Penelope said:


> _...Not all Americans take kindly to the tatics of the Zionist in this country, PM BiBi, 9-11 This is Good!!!! Wasn't good for us, we lost so many, and got into a war in Iraq. Yes we had some non jew Zionist in the gov which helped, but the masterminds were Zionist. Were not all blind._








"_Amerika, erwacht !!!_"


----------



## toastman (Aug 8, 2014)

Challenger said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > ...After the slaughter of the Holocaust, they determined that they needed at least one place in the entire world that they could call their own, so that they could never again be slaughtered like that...
> ...



'Zionism is a road to nowhere, to extinction'

Ya, right 

You're delusional , like the other loonie lefties.


----------



## aris2chat (Aug 8, 2014)

Gaza blast kills Hamas commander in 'work accident' | JPost | Israel News

Hamas is to blame.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 8, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...



I can't help feeling sorry for the loss------they would have made terrific roller skate rinks.----
a few connetions between various tunnels and they could have been transformed into 
FUN HOUSES.       (some ripple mirrors and big rolling barrels and---mock up monsters)

anyone remember the old time  "tunnels of love"? -------or they could have been 
used for gross debauchery.      Hubby had a great idea----a  SUBWAY SYSTEM---
between Israel and Egypt-------one could take the  A  train from Jerusalem to tuts 
tomb.     Probably less than an hour if the train moves at high 
speed         I am horrified that Israel exploded them.     There could have been other 
uses-------shopping mall.......


----------



## Crystalclear (Aug 8, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Still spewing those sane lies I see, Joe...
> ...




No, Palestine was legally given by the British leaders to the zionist movement as a place to set up a Jewish homeland.


----------



## Penelope (Aug 8, 2014)

Crystalclear said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...



Not all of it. they put lines and you moved the lines and built property on the land. 

STEALING is what it is called.

And we have a problem with ISIS, Israel is ISIS. NO different. The Christians and the Shia are the Palestinians.  And you call them the terrorists.


----------



## Crystalclear (Aug 8, 2014)

The Jewish people are also from Palestine and so have the right to set up a Jewish state in Palestie safe from all the antisemitism around the world.


----------



## Crystalclear (Aug 8, 2014)

Penelope said:


> Crystalclear said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...




Exactly, but Israel accepted the UN plan in 1947. The arabs didn't and wanted all of Palestine. They started wars in which they lost land. Losing the land is their own fault


----------



## MHunterB (Aug 8, 2014)

Penelope said:


> Crystalclear said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Wow, so 'crystalclear' is that powerful???  Who knew?????

Seriously:  the undefined pronouns in the post above leave the 'point' so vague as to be non-existent.


----------



## MHunterB (Aug 8, 2014)

I am convinced that any poster who can state "Israel is ISIS" is speaking from such abyssal ignorance as to render their contributions to this discussion void of any worth.


----------



## Penelope (Aug 8, 2014)

Crystalclear said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Crystalclear said:
> ...



Israel never had any intention of not obtaining all the land (right), read the General's Son or watch video. That is why Israel bombed the King David hotel, in other words, Britain get out of here. Like Ben Guerin (sp) said in the letter to his son "its a start".

Once again blaming everyone else. How in the world do you do so much like in the 6 days war, you strike when no one is expecting it.  Just seems like battles follow yous around hey. Always playing the victim.


----------



## Penelope (Aug 8, 2014)

MHunterB said:


> I am convinced that any poster who can state "Israel is ISIS" is speaking from such abyssal ignorance as to render their contributions to this discussion void of any worth.



Right, no difference, stealing land by battle.  All those kids in Palestine dead. But its not Israel's fault, so sick it stinks.  personal attacks do not bother , so why waste time.


----------



## Sally (Aug 8, 2014)

Penelope said:


> Crystalclear said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



Oh my God, we are back with the King David incident one again -- British military headquarters where the one who answered the phone to tell the people inside to evacuate just ignored the warning.   Wouldn't it be nice if Penelope (when she isn't busy sewing a new swastika on her blouse) could tell her new friends that they should go around the neighborhoods with a megaphone and warn the people to get out of the area because a car or suicide bombers would be soon operating there.  Look at how many of her new friends lives would be saved.

I wonder if, since Penelope slithered over to this forum, she can at lreast once in a while give us some news about what is happening in the other Middle East countries.  Are you up to that task, Penelope, since it appears that an awful lot of innocent people are suffering or being killed there?  Of course, you might not be interested in what is happening to these unfortunate people because like all the other Jew haters, if the Jews are not involved, there is no reason for you to pay attention to this.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 8, 2014)

Sally said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Crystalclear said:
> ...




Sally     The bombing of the  "KING DAVID HOTEL"   is all the islamo Nazi pigs of 
the world   have.     THEY CLING TO IT  as a drowning man clings to a straw. 

---notice the imagery that attracts the islamo Nazi pigs     "DA JOOOOS BOMBED A HOTEL"---
 a "hotel"     nice people sitting around picnic tables and kids in the pool.    Well---actually the 
KING DAVID HOTEL   was simply a building being used as a head quarters by British 
occupiers  who were busy making sure that lots of jews trying to escape  Nazi and Islamic 
oppression DIED ON THE WAY to Palestine      (the family legacy I have is that the ONE 
surviving brother out of six------of my grandfather------died ON THE WAY TO PALESTINE)

do not distract them from their fantasies,   Sally.      The islamo Nazi pigs LIVE on fantasies.
The fantasy is     "SEE.....JOOOS USED EXPLOSIVES"     "JOOOOS IS BAD"     well---it is not 
a fantasy------JOOOOS did use explosives------they people were warned to leave because BEGIN---
was a bit nutty-------he observed an ancient dictum ------"give them the opportunity to escape" 

Begin----idiot that he was----did not understand the far better approach----the JIHAD approach---
remain anonymous and slit the throats of little girls


----------



## Vigilante (Aug 8, 2014)




----------



## Kondor3 (Aug 8, 2014)

Penelope said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> > I am convinced that any poster who can state "Israel is ISIS" is speaking from such abyssal ignorance as to render their contributions to this discussion void of any worth.
> ...


Consider taking an _English-as-a-Second-Language_ class.

I'm not sure those classes are available in Gaza City, though.


----------



## Penelope (Aug 8, 2014)

Sally said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Crystalclear said:
> ...



I just told you, ISIS is playing like Israel .  The USs is going in with a few planes, helping the Zionist get rid of Muslims.  Trying to divert me is going to help.   Israel is good at false flags, trying to blow up the American Embassy in Egypt and blaming the Muslims, always blaming the Muslims for stuff.


----------



## Sally (Aug 8, 2014)

Penelope said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



Give it a rest, and get back to your sewing circle gals who are sewing armbands for your Hamas brethren.  I think it is quite obvious to anyone with any brains at all that Penelope is a great reader of those NeoNazi/Islamofascist hate sites.  She mentions the same old, same old that others with the same mind set has dug up for year on end.  Meanwhile, I think we are quite aware that the Muslims have murdered millions and millions of innocent people since Islam was created.  I wonder if Penelope can give us a rundown of just the Shia and Sunnis killed by each other down through the years.


----------



## Crystalclear (Aug 8, 2014)

Penelope said:


> Crystalclear said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...




Israel is ISIS? I picked the land myself? Shut up idiot


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 8, 2014)

ISIS MAY be Jews as they seem to be superb at kicking Muslim ass.


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 8, 2014)

Kondor3 said:


> [
> You know the old story.
> 
> They were promised a piece of that land by the British (Balfour).
> ...



Big problem with that. None of those people have the moral authority to give away the Palestinian's land any more than I have the authority to give away your Big Screen TV set to a black family because I feel bad about slavery. 




Kondor3 said:


> [
> It was their old spiritual and (to a lesser extent) ancestral homeland, long ago.



You mean a bunch of Europeans shared a religion with the people who lived there. their claim is really about as good as that Jewish population from Ethiopia who think they have the Ark of the Covenant.  



Kondor3 said:


> [
> They'd already been buying-up and improving land for that purpose, long before WWII; augmenting the existing, small, long-standing Jewish population there.
> 
> After the slaughter of the Holocaust, they determined that they needed at least one place in the entire world that they could call their own, so that they could never again be slaughtered like that, and they chose to build upon the partial work already-in-progress in Old Palestine.



Two points here.  Before World War II, very few or Europe's Jews were really all that keen on moving to Palestine. 

second point, moving to a place where people don't want you because other people who didn't want you isn't very smart.   The Zionists are like bullied children who've gotten big enough to beat on someone else.  And that's never terribly appealing. 




Kondor3 said:


> [
> Between their Independence in 1948 and the 1967 Six Day War, the Israelis were fairly open to two-state solutions, peaceful coexistence, and all that, but such approaches were batted aside time and again by the Arabs, so, the Arabs are now dealing with the consequences of that earlier foolishness and intransigence.



Or after centuries of crusades and imperial domination, they were just sick of yet another group of outsiders coming in to push them around. 



Kondor3 said:


> [
> That the Israelis have not turned the full and unbridled fury of their military upon either Gaza or the West Bank, shows a humanity and vast restraint, far over and above anything for which the Muslim-Arabs of the region have any credentials and history.
> 
> The Israelis are doing what they must.



No, it just shows that they are a bully beating up on a weaker people.


----------



## Penelope (Aug 8, 2014)

Crystalclear said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Crystalclear said:
> ...



Truth hurts doesn't it.


----------



## Sally (Aug 8, 2014)

Penelope said:


> Crystalclear said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



Obviously the truth must hurt Penelope.  Here she is on a Middle East forum, and she is unable to accept the truth that her brethren have murdered tens and tens of thousands of innocent people in the other Middle East country just in the last three years alone..  Maybe that is why she is so obsessed with Israel because she can't stand to see what her own brethren are doing to the other Arabs in Middle East countries.  So, Penelope, will you ever have anything to report to us that is happening in places such as Iraq, Syria, Egypt, etc.?


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 8, 2014)

protectionist said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...


I don't.
Why do you support those who kill women and children for money?
Force of habit?


----------



## Sally (Aug 8, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



I wonder if Gaza George, especially on this Middle East forum, will ever give us any news of the huge amount of women and children who have been killed in the other Middle East countries.  After all, over ten thousands children have been killed in Syria alone, and now there are so many dead children in iraq that Gaza George conveniently overlooks.  Could it be that Gaza George can't drag the Jews into the deaths of the women and children in the other Middle East countries so he just bypasses what happens to them.


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 8, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...


Indiscriminate artillery shelling of civilians.


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 8, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Israel is a terrorist nation.
> ...


Google.
Moron.


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 8, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...


More babies where, hasbara?


----------



## MHunterB (Aug 8, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



If someone did Google 'moron' - they'd come up with a picture of Pbel, or perhaps Billo.

Georgie, otoh, is the poster thing for 'coward'.....


----------



## Vigilante (Aug 8, 2014)




----------



## Challenger (Aug 9, 2014)

Crystalclear said:


> No, Palestine was legally given by the British leaders to the zionist movement as a place to set up a Jewish homeland.



Not quite, the British government in 1917 promised the establishment in a future British Palestine of a "national home" for the Jewish people; the intention was never to create an idependant state, more an established "tribal homeland" of which there were many in existance throughout the British Empire at the time. In time and under the right circumstsnces, this "tribal homeland" might have been allowed to evolve into a "nation" or "commonwealth" and eventually become a Dominion within the structure of the Empire.


----------



## Kondor3 (Aug 9, 2014)

Challenger said:


> Crystalclear said:
> 
> 
> > No, Palestine was legally given by the British leaders to the zionist movement as a place to set up a Jewish homeland.
> ...


Yes, we've all heard that canard time and again in the past.

A 'national home' is both a home for the nation and a Nation-Home.

The key and operative word here being 'Nation'.

Not tribe... the Jews of Antiquity were famous for dividing themselves into tribes, but their long history as a Nation, and, of course, the Disapora, eventually cured them of that primitive sort of categorization.

For anything 'tribal' in the region by the time we reach modern times - 1948 in this case - one must look to the more primitive Arabs of the region.

The Jews had long-since been a Nation, and maintained those traditions for some 1900 years, until Fate and circumstances led them to take their Destiny back into their own hands, and forge a modern-day resurrection of their old Nation.

They did this to the utter shock and consternation of much of the rest of the world - certainly of the Arabs of the region - who were accustomed to pliant, subservient Dhimmis who were content to let others decide what they may have and what they may not.

The Jews had a different vision, they dug deep within, after the disaster of the Holocaust, and found the strength and courage to win back for themselves, the right to define themselves, to decide for themselves what was theirs, and to be their own masters again.

They're back.

Surprise.


----------



## Crystalclear (Aug 9, 2014)

Penelope said:


> Crystalclear said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...




No, because it is not the truth. Israel is not like ISIS, actually their enemy (Hamas) is more like ISIS (they are both Islam terrorist organisations).
Just bullshit, Israel is the opposite of ISIS.


----------



## Crystalclear (Aug 9, 2014)

Challenger said:


> Crystalclear said:
> 
> 
> > No, Palestine was legally given by the British leaders to the zionist movement as a place to set up a Jewish homeland.
> ...





Yes, but the British knew that the zionists wanted to set up a Jewish nation. The zionists were well-known for their desire to set up their own state.
So, there are 2 possibilities:

1. The British were very naive.

2. The British indirectly supported a Jewish state in Palestine without saying it out loud in the Balfour Declaration.

Probably, it was the 2nd one. The British chose for the safe way, but they probably knew that the Zionists would set up their own state.


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 9, 2014)

aris2chat said:


> Gaza blast kills Hamas commander in 'work accident' | JPost | Israel News
> 
> Hamas is to blame.


I miss blaming Bush!

Is there any way we can work him into the mix?


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 9, 2014)

Crystalclear said:


> Yes, but the British knew that the zionists wanted to set up a Jewish nation. The zionists were well-known for their desire to set up their own state.
> So, there are 2 possibilities:
> 
> 1. The British were very naive.
> ...


Provided it did not prejudice the indigenous, non-Jewish population.


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 9, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> Crystalclear said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, but the British knew that the zionists wanted to set up a Jewish nation. The zionists were well-known for their desire to set up their own state.
> ...



The British were probably just looking for another bunch of dupes to help them expand their empire.  

Originally, they wanted to give the whole region to the Zionists, but there weren't a lot of Jews signing up to die for King and Country.


----------



## MHunterB (Aug 9, 2014)

Challenger said:


> Crystalclear said:
> 
> 
> > No, Palestine was legally given by the British leaders to the zionist movement as a place to set up a Jewish homeland.
> ...



If one is to proceed on the basis of "intention" - there needs to be very clear evidence of such an "intent".  And you have cited NOTHING to support your assertion above.

Additionally, while we might disapprove of the entire concept of the Mandate - it was legal at that time, under the LoN rules.   I agree that what is legal may indeed not be what is best or fairest or 'right'.  But laws remain in force until they are formally changed.


----------



## MHunterB (Aug 9, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > Crystalclear said:
> ...



Joe, while that 'dupes' theory is plausible - there's no reason to assume the antecedents of the State of Israel are in any way responsible for the *INTENTIONS of the British*.


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 9, 2014)

MHunterB said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


Cowards murder women and children for money or market share.
I've never done that or supported those who did.
How about you, Marg?


----------



## Kondor3 (Aug 9, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> Crystalclear said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, but the British knew that the zionists wanted to set up a Jewish nation. The zionists were well-known for their desire to set up their own state.
> ...


True enough.

Then again, that was an asinine provision.

All 'outsider' proposals to create a Jewish State in Old Palestine seem to have included such a provision.

It was tantamount to saying...

"_You may have your own State embedded within the lands of Old Palestine, but only if you can convince the tribal folk and townsfolk of the region - who are members of a competing religion which has held yours in thrall in second class status for centuries - and which has been in a sporadic shooting war with you for the past 3-4 decades - to let you become the new masters of the land, rather than them. We all know this is never going to happen but it lets us pretend to have sympathy for your aspirations while winking amongst ourselves and chuckling behind your back while you're not looking._"

Realizing this truth, the Jews said "Fuck that!", screwed-up their courage, and fought for a home of their own, and rationalized it by cherry-picking the best parts out of those proposals.

States are rarely created by man-wussies who prostrate themselves before their enemies and ask 'pretty-please."

States are usually created by men with balls who fight for a home, and win.


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 9, 2014)

Kondor3 said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > Crystalclear said:
> ...


*"...who are members of a competing religion which has held yours in thrall in second class status for centuries."* 

Give us an example of how Palestinian Arabs held the Jews of Palestine in second class status for centuries. Both nations were ruled by Muslim Turks until Lord Rothschild took over after the War to End All Wars. Rothschild made sure 90% of British aid went to Jewish capital in Palestine which allowed your manly Jews to shelter behind British bayonets long enough to craft Plan Dalet. Jew and Arab lived relatively peacefully alongside one another for centuries in Palestine until "outsiders" decided to colonize the land between the River and the sea at the time their navy was switching from coal to oil to power their fleets.


----------



## Penelope (Aug 9, 2014)

MHunterB said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Crystalclear said:
> ...



Really that is why Truman had such a huge discussion with his Zionist group about it, and might I add General Marshall was very against it.


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 9, 2014)

Penelope said:


> Really that is why Truman had such a huge discussion with his Zionist group about it, and might I add General Marshall was very against it.


So was Albert Einstein.


----------



## MHunterB (Aug 9, 2014)

Penelope said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...



Citations, please?


----------



## Kondor3 (Aug 9, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > ..._the tribal folk and townsfolk of the region - who are members of a *competing religion which has held yours in thrall in second class status* for centuries_...
> ...


No need.

See 'competing religion', above. It was practitioners of the same competing religion. Unless, of course, you hold that the Ottoman Empire was not a Muslim empire.



> ..._allowed your manly Jews to shelter behind British bayonets long enough to craft Plan Dalet_...


My admiration of Israeli courage does not stem from the period of the British Mandate.

My admiration of Israeli courage stems from May 15, 1948, and beyond, and especially in the years 1948 - 1967, when they were pretty much on their own, and won a home for themselves regardless of what the rest of the world wanted.



> ...Jew and Arab lived relatively peacefully alongside one another for centuries in Palestine...


True. Beat a house pet long enough and it will begin to whimper and lie down in a corner and manifest exemplary behavior. Same for the Jews, beaten and taxed into submission centuries beforehand.



> ..._until 'outsiders' decided to colonize the land between the River and the sea at the time their navy was switching from coal to oil to power their fleets._


I'm pretty sure that (a) the British Navy had successfully transitioned from coal to oil by the time they assumed the Mandate and (b) there wasn't enough oil and gas in Old Palestine to make that the reason why the British attacked the Ottomans there during WWI and (c) the British established no permanent colonies in Old Palestine for the purposes of securing nearby oil and gas fields.


----------



## Penelope (Aug 9, 2014)

MHunterB said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > MHunterB said:
> ...


Harry S. Truman - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Penelope (Aug 9, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Really that is why Truman had such a huge discussion with his Zionist group about it, and might I add General Marshall was very against it.
> ...



True, people of intelligence were against it, those with foresight.


----------



## Vigilante (Aug 9, 2014)

An example example of why Israel MUST COMPLETELY DESTROY the place once known as Gaza....Wait for the incoming and then drop the hammer on them!

*'If demands not met by Sunday, we will attack Tel Aviv,' says Hamas*

The Jerusalem Post ^

 Hamas states on Saturday that it would continue attacks on Israel, if Palestinian demands it put forward in indirect talks in Cairo were not met. Palestinian demands include lifting the siege, reopening the border crossings, and allowing construction material into the Gaza Strip. The Palestinians are also demanding free passage between the West Bank and Gaza Strip, freedom of fishing within 12 miles of the coast, reopening the Palestinian airport in the southern Gaza Strip, construction of a seaport and cancellation of buffer zones along the border with Israel. At the same time, Hamas spokesman Mushir al-Masri said the group...


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 9, 2014)

Penelope said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 9, 2014)

Penelope said:


> Really that is why Truman had such a huge discussion with his Zionist group about it said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MHunterB (Aug 9, 2014)

Penelope said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



A sample of two is not sufficient for such an assertion.  The reasons Marshall and the State Dep't had for their views involved "not offending the Arabs"... Given that gasoline is a critical resource for modern civilian life as well as for warfare, I think the ultimate reason is clear.   And it's got nothing to do with 'justice' nor 'moral clarity', nor any supposed character of any group of people involved (except of course for the Americans deciding their actions on the basis of 'what gets us Americans the most advantage for the least effort' - which is pretty much a universal motive!).

By the end of the war, the Germans were pulling artillery pieces with horses again.  They had pioneered 'coal gasification' - creation of fuels from coal - but it's extremely expensive and the high sulfur content of the German 'brown' coal is a further problem(Synthetic fuel - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia).  The German war effort was also hampered by the lack of hard black coal - anthracite - which is necessary to turn iron into steel (Met Coal 101 - Grande Cache Coal)

The US has much more coal, and much better for 'gasification' - but it's still very expensive and there's still the sulfur to be gotten rid of (ASTM Standards for Sulfur Analysis of Fuels)   So it's generally not very practical - but if the price of oil rises high enough, it will become competitive.

OK, change of digression:  It's been said that 'our military is always fighting the last war'.  And to some extent that's true:  the commanders want to prevent making the same mistakes so they go over everything that happened to see how they could do it better next time.  Only by 'next time' - the situation's not quite the same.  (Which is why they do all those 'contingency' scenarios, like the US invading Canada - to try to have a plan available for ANYTHING)

Putting my two digressions together:  Gen Marshall was interested in preventing a scenario where the US (or allies) would be forced to deal with the situation the Germans were in regarding fuel.   The best way to avoid such a problem would be to maintain good relations with the AL nations, which also controlled most of the crude oil production.

As for Albert Einstein:   Political views of Albert Einstein - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

"*Einstein was one of the authors of an open letter to the New York Times in 1948 deeply criticizing Menachem Begin's Herut (Freedom) Party for the Deir Yassin massacre (Einstein et al. *"

That, of course, is not 'being against the establishment of Israel' in any way shape or form.  


That quote is from this context:  "Einstein publicly stated reservations about the proposal to partition the British Mandate of Palestine into independent Arab and Jewish countries. In a 1938 speech, "Our Debt to Zionism", he said: "I should much rather see reasonable agreement with the Arabs on the basis of living together in peace than the creation of a Jewish state. My awareness of the essential nature of Judaism resists the idea of a Jewish state with borders, an army, and a measure of temporal power, no matter how modest. I am afraid of the inner damage Judaism will sustainespecially from the development of a narrow nationalism within our own ranks, against which we have already had to fight strongly, even without a Jewish state. ... If external necessity should after all compel us to assume this burden, let us bear it with tact and patience."[17]

In a 1947 letter to Indian Prime Minister Jawaharlal Nehru intended to persuade India to support the establishment of a Jewish state, Einstein stated that the Balfour Declaration's proposal to establish a national home for Jews in Palestine "redresses the balance" of justice and history.[23]

The United Nations did divide the mandate, demarcating the borders of several new countries including the State of Israel, and war broke out immediately. Einstein was one of the authors of an open letter to the New York Times in 1948 deeply criticizing Menachem Begin's Herut (Freedom) Party for the Deir Yassin massacre (Einstein et al. 1948) likening it to "the Nazi and Fascist parties" and stated "The Deir Yassin incident exemplifies the character and actions of the Freedom Party". The letter stated clear concerns for the future of Israel if the Freedom Party continued to gain power. When President Harry Truman recognized Israel in May 1948, Einstein declared it the fulfillment of our (Jewish) dreams.[24] Einstein also supported vice president Henry Wallaces Progressive Party during 1948 Presidential election which also advocate pro-Soviet and pro-Israel foreign policy.[25]

Einstein served on the Board of Governors of The Hebrew University of Jerusalem. In his Will of 1950, Einstein bequeathed literary rights to his writings to The Hebrew University, where many of his original documents are held in the Albert Einstein Archives.[26]

When President Chaim Weizmann died in 1952, Einstein was asked to be Israel's second president, but he declined, stating that he had "neither the natural ability nor the experience to deal with human beings."[27] He wrote: "I am deeply moved by the offer from our State of Israel, and at once saddened and ashamed that I cannot accept it."[10]"

Nothing in the above even hints at the assertion that Einstein was opposed to Israel per se.  His views did change somewhat through time, but the basic support of a Jewish homeland in Judea was always there (and that's what Zionism truly is):  if Einstein were alive today, it's unclear whether he would still favor a 'binational' state (although Israel is closer to a 'binational' state than most critics are willing to acknowledge).  

Certainly the Israelis of 1952 never imagined that Einstein was so against them as has been asserted!  And while I try to never underestimate my fellow humans' propensity for complete stupidity - I really do not suppose they were so stupid as to offer him the presidency if he were really so opposed to their State.


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 9, 2014)

Kondor3 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...


*The British established a colony of Zionists in Palestine at the end of WWI.
That was done to control the flow of Arab oil in neighboring states.
You still haven't documented any systematic Arab abuse of Jews in Palestine prior to an influx of Europeans migrants early in the 20th century.
Does your admiration of Jewish courage stem from Plan Dalet?*

"Its purpose is much debated. The plan was a set of guidelines to take control of the territory of the Jewish state and to defend its borders and people, including the Jewish population outside of the borders, 'before, and in anticipation of' the invasion by regular Arab armies.[1][2] 

"According to the Israeli Yehoshafat Harkabi, 'Plan Dalet' called for the conquest of Arab towns and villages inside and along the borders of the area allocated to the proposed Jewish State - according to the UN Partition Plan.[3] 

"In case of resistance, the population of conquered villages was to be expelled outside the borders of the Jewish state. If no resistance was met, the residents could stay put, under military rule.[qt 1][4][5][6]"

Plan Dalet - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Sally (Aug 9, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



Gaza George, do you think you can stop obsessing over Israel all the time (such as spamming your Plan Dalet for the thousandth time) and start also talking about what is happening in the rest of the Middle East.  I am sure most of the viewers have already read your Wikipedia site after you posted it for the hundredth time.  Perhaps you think that each day hundreds and hundreds of new viewers come to this forum, and you don't want them to miss the chance of reading one of your spams.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 9, 2014)

the question Georgie  kinda "asks"   re   muslims and jews over the centuries from   Salaadin to 
the end of the Ottomans -----varied so much in time------answering it would require several hundred 
pages         The simple version is------because of the extreme disorder in  "Palestine"  from the time of 
sala'adin-----thru the crusades----thru the mongols----thru the ottomans ----and up to The British 
mandate----------Palestine was simply not an organized place.      It was more like ancient India----and 
current KURDISTAN------local chieftains and local   "rulers"       Thruout the period of time----
Sala'adin  up to the Brits---------the filth of shariah was imposed in an irregular manner----and 
included   Jizyah,    specific rules about dress,    no horses or camels and the rest of the filth 
which is shariah--------with some mitigation,  albeit irregular,    when turks were in control.        Does that answer it for you,   Georgie?        How much institutionalized oppression of jews exists in Islamic 
lands -------it sorta directly proportional to  "how much shariah".


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 9, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...







 Actually the Ottomans established a colony of European Jews in 1860 till 1875 because the arab muslims refused to migrate to the area and settle.

 You want an example of ISLAMONAZI abuse of the Jews then look no further than the pact of Omar and/or the dhimmi laws.

 And plan Dalet was never put in place fully, just used to evict hostile's in line with CUSTOMARY INTERNATIONAL LAW.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Aug 9, 2014)

I just call them like I see them.


----------



## Kondor3 (Aug 9, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


I suggest you study the history of immigration into Old Palestine...

Aliyah - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

The post-WWI period you refer to is also known as the Third Aliyah - a mere continuation of the large-scale immigration already underway since 1882 - and during the Third Aliyah, the numbers coming in (40K-ish) were not substantively different from those before it.

There is no credible evidence that I am aware of, that indicates that the British created a colony in Palestine for the purpose of controlling the oil fields of neighboring countries.

How did a Jewish colony in Palestine secure nearby oil-fields for the British?

Especially when one considers that the British had control of Egypt and other Middle East countries, and the Suez Canal.



> ..._You still haven't documented any systematic Arab abuse of Jews in Palestine prior to an influx of Europeans migrants early in the 20th century_...


Not Arabs, George... Muslims... members of the same religious belief-system.

Do you really need for me to document Dhimmi Status for Jews in Old Palestine, either before or during the Ottoman Imperial period?

Google it yourself. I did. And found what I was looking for on Wiki and a dozen other places.



> ...Does your admiration of Jewish courage stem from Plan Dalet?


Nope.

Hell, until I saw you spamming it here, I didn't even know what the goddamned thing was.

My admiration for them stems from winning the Arab-Israeli War of 1948-1949, against very long odds indeed, and telling the rest of the world to go <bleep> itself, when those uppity Jews actually won, and others became quite upset.



> ...Its purpose is much debated... Plan Dalet...


Don't care.

Doesn't matter.

That was then.

This is now.

And, just now, Hamas, and Islamic Jihad, are getting their asses kicked.

To the great harm of their supposed beneficiaries - the civilians of Gaza - because those Muslim militias will not move their war-assets away from their civilians; thereby necessitating counterstrikes which produce more unintended collateral civilian casualties than would otherwise be inflicted.


----------



## Penelope (Aug 9, 2014)

Crystalclear said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Crystalclear said:
> ...



Really who is stealing land and who are the actual aggressors, in other words , who entered who first in this fiasco. Israel ground trooped themselves into Gaza under the pretense of searching for the kidnappers, stealing whatever money and jewelry, and arresting over 400 people, killing what 9,  so who were the aggressors here? Who is the aggressors in Iraq, ISIS wanting land. Hamas wants what they rightfully has a right too, what Israel took away from them.


----------



## Kondor3 (Aug 9, 2014)

Penelope said:


> ..._Really who is stealing land and who are the actual aggressors, in other words , who entered who first in this fiasco. Israel ground trooped themselves into Gaza under the pretense of searching for the kidnappers, stealing whatever money and jewelry, and arresting over 400 people, killing what 9,  so who were the aggressors here? Who is the aggressors in Iraq, ISIS wanting land. Hamas wants what they rightfully has a right too, what Israel took away from them._


Doesn't matter.

Death to Hamas.

Death to ISIS.


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 9, 2014)

MHunterB said:


> As for Albert Einstein:   Political views of Albert Einstein - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> "*Einstein was one of the authors of an open letter to the New York Times in 1948 deeply criticizing Menachem Begin's Herut (Freedom) Party for the Deir Yassin massacre (Einstein et al. *"
> 
> ...


Here's Einstein's exact words...



> _TO THE EDITORS OF NEW YORK TIMES:
> 
> *Among the most disturbing political phenomena of our times is the emergence in the newly created state of Israel of the "Freedom Party" *(Tnuat Haherut), a political party closely akin in its organization, methods, political philosophy and social appeal *to the Nazi and Fascist parties.* It was formed out of the membership and following of the former *Irgun Zvai Leumi, a terrorist, right-wing, chauvinist organization *in Palestine._


Two things of note here:

A big "fuck you" to all those who criticize my comparisons between Israel today and Nazi Germany.  Here's Einstein doing the same thing. 
The Freedom Party was formed from a terrorist group, just like Hamas.
And just where is the Freedom Party today?

Well, they are the Likud Party, the current Israeli regime, causing all the trouble in the ME.

And like the sage that he was, Einstein predicted what we're seeing today! 



> _ Today they speak of freedom, democracy and anti-imperialism, whereas until recently they openly preached the doctrine of the Fascist state. *It is in its actions that the terrorist party betrays its real character; from its past actions we can judge what it may be expected to do in the future.* _


Either Israel purges itself of this fascist, right wing leadership, or suffer the consequences similar to Nazi Germany, when the world is finally sick of their bullshit!


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 9, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> An example example of why Israel MUST COMPLETELY DESTROY the place once known as Gaza....Wait for the incoming and then drop the hammer on them!
> 
> *'If demands not met by Sunday, we will attack Tel Aviv,' says Hamas*
> 
> ...


*Or Israel could voluntarily abandon the Zionist dream of all the land between the River and the sea for Jews only.*

"Hamas spokesman Sami Abu Zuhri said that his movement would not make any concessions regarding its demand to have a seaport in the Gaza Strip. 'Such a port would be the Palestinian gate to the outside world,' he explained.

"Senior Hamas official Ahmed Bahr reiterated his movements refusal to disarm. 'The weapons of the Palestinian resistance will stay as long as Israeli occupation exists on our occupied land,' Bahr said. 'The painful strikes of the resistance on Israel will drive the Israeli negotiator to accept all the demands of the resistance. This is the only language of negotiations they understand.'

*Sounds like a small price to pay for peace.*

Hamas threatens to resume strikes on Tel Aviv if demands not met by Sunday | JPost | Israel News


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 9, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> An example example of why Israel MUST COMPLETELY DESTROY the place once known as Gaza....Wait for the incoming and then drop the hammer on them!
> 
> *'If demands not met by Sunday, we will attack Tel Aviv,' says Hamas*
> 
> ...


What's wrong with those demands?

They seem pretty fair to me!


----------



## Kondor3 (Aug 9, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> ...A big 'fuck you' to all those who criticize my comparisons between Israel today and Nazi Germany...


Translation:

"_Don't think the way I do? Dare to criticize my ideas? Then fuck you!_"

Golly-gosh gee-willikers, Emmy Lou... I don't understand why people stopped being civil to him, long ago.

ETA: Oh, and, BTW, your desperate attempts to piggy-back on Einstein, in connection with the Israel-Palestine conflict, are not exactly indicative of a well-rounded self-reliant intellect.


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 9, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...


Plan Dalet was used the cleanse Jaffa of most of its Arabs before the Jewish state lurched into existence.

What was the ratio of Arab to Jew in Palestine between 1860 - 1875?

Probably a little less than between 1960 - 1975 thanks in no small part to Plan Dalet.


----------



## Kondor3 (Aug 9, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> ..._Plan Dalet was used the cleanse Jaffa of most of its Arabs before the Jewish state lurched into existence_...


Did it work?


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 9, 2014)

Penelope said:


> Crystalclear said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...






 What did Israel take away from hamas then, bearing in mind that Israel gave hamas gaza without any occupation or blockade in place. So instead of having taken from hamas Israel gave to hamas all the Jewish owned land in gaza.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 9, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> > As for Albert Einstein:   Political views of Albert Einstein - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> ...







 So then dildo how about you provide the link that states Einstein says Israel today is just like Nazi Germany. And none of your changing the rules this time because you cant produce the evidence, then denying you said the words


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 9, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > An example example of why Israel MUST COMPLETELY DESTROY the place once known as Gaza....Wait for the incoming and then drop the hammer on them!
> ...







 A pity that they never had that dream as shown by the treaties they signed with Egypt, Jordan and the PLO. Or did you just ignore the truth about the land given up for peace by Israel. We can start with gaza given up in 2005 and go on to the Sinai and Jordan valley


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 9, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > An example example of why Israel MUST COMPLETELY DESTROY the place once known as Gaza....Wait for the incoming and then drop the hammer on them!
> ...







 Just as the Israeli demands are fair also, that hamas disarm and stop the terrorism and belligerence. One more rocket from hamas will see a return to death and destruction in gaza, and the world will sit back and tell hamas they have made their bed so lie on it.


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 9, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> So then dildo how about you provide the link that states Einstein says Israel today is just like Nazi Germany. And none of your changing the rules this time because you cant produce the evidence, then denying you said the words


I just did.  It was in my post.  It's not my problem if you have comprehension issues.

The government he accused of being like the Nazis back then, is the government Israel has today.


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 9, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> Just as the Israeli demands are fair also, that hamas disarm and stop the terrorism and belligerence. One more rocket from hamas will see a return to death and destruction in gaza, and the world will sit back and tell hamas they have made their bed so lie on it.


Asking a nation not to have weapons to defend itself, is not a fair demand.


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 9, 2014)

Kondor3 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...


Now explain how any state, even Israel, is permitted under international law to simultaneously exercise control over a territory it occupies AND militarily attack that same territory on the claim it is "foreign" and poses an external security threat?

Law matters.

Then and now.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 9, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Just as the Israeli demands are fair also, that hamas disarm and stop the terrorism and belligerence. One more rocket from hamas will see a return to death and destruction in gaza, and the world will sit back and tell hamas they have made their bed so lie on it.
> ...




Kassam rockets are not a defensive weapon------in fact,   they have no military value at all---
their only function is terrorism -------their most effective function is random killing of children 
which is why they are called    the    muslimah thing


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 9, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...


What land has Israel given up in the Jordan Valley?
Israel removed thousands of squatters and twice as many troops from Gaza in 2005 but remains in effective control of Gaza's land borders, airspace, coastal waters, population registry, and its electromagnetic sphere. The land Israel relinquished in the Sinai only happened after Israel nearly lost everything in 1973's Yom Kippur War. Jews want all the land between the River and the sea for Jews alone, and every action they've taken for the past 66 years proves that.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 9, 2014)

I absolutely support all the demands of----whatshisname achmed-----except that free passage thing---
if it means that they get to walk thru Israel.   ------with a single provision------if some brave mujahad-
kid or slut------attacks or kills a jew anywhere in the world in the name of pig "god"--allah-----Israel 
gets to bomb Gaza completely out of existence-----and kill a few hundred thousand ummah niks ---
somewhere else in the world


----------



## protectionist (Aug 9, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > So then dildo how about you provide the link that states Einstein says Israel today is just like Nazi Germany. And none of your changing the rules this time because you cant produce the evidence, then denying you said the words
> ...



NO, it is the govt that Gaza has, headed by Hamas.  It's also the way ISIS functions.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 9, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Just as the Israeli demands are fair also, that hamas disarm and stop the terrorism and belligerence. One more rocket from hamas will see a return to death and destruction in gaza, and the world will sit back and tell hamas they have made their bed so lie on it.
> ...



It is only unfair in that what you describe ("Asking") would be a request.  In the case of a nation led by terrorists (Hamas), it should be a DEMAND, not a request.  Better yet, the nation should be annihilated, and every last member of Hamas killed.
  Nothing less than 100% EXTERMINATION of the vermin of Hamas, would be acceptable.


----------



## Kondor3 (Aug 9, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> > As for Albert Einstein:   Political views of Albert Einstein - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> ...


So, anyone who dares to disagree with you, or anyone who criticizes your ideas about comparing Israel and Nazi Germany, can go get phukked?

Really?

I haven't encountered that sort of manic behavior since grade-school; at least, not from anyone not pursuing a psych consult.

And you wonder why a great many people have stopped treating you civilly around here, given your collegial mannerisms in interacting with your peers.

Big friggin' surprise.

And, just for the record, your sophomoric piggybacking upon Einstein in a lame attempt (and failure) to lend credibility to your pathetic argument, is worthy of a fifth-grade debating club primer-pamphlet, but it isn't going to impress anyone beyond the age of, say, twelve or so.

Serving up a critical open letter from a handful of intelligent folks does not ipso facto render their political perspective or opinions one whit more valid than those of anyone else. 



> ...[*]The Freedom Party was formed from a terrorist group, just like Hamas.
> [/LIST]And just where is the Freedom Party today?
> 
> Well, they are the Likud Party, the current Israeli regime, causing all the trouble in the ME.
> ...


Albert Einstein was a mathematical and physics wizard.

In connection with politics, he has no more claim to fame or authority or credibility than my Aunt Martha.

He was also sufficiently Old-School Euro-Jew that he was content to live under the shield and umbrella of others and was not, by all reports, heavily vested in either Judaism nor religion-at-large nor the idea of a Jewish Homeland, if I recall correctly the few scraps that I've read concerning Einstein, over the years.

MEH.



> _ Today they speak of freedom, democracy and anti-imperialism, whereas until recently they openly preached the doctrine of the Fascist state. It is in its actions that the terrorist party betrays its real character; from its past actions we can judge what it may be expected to do in the future. _


Not so fast, Albert. They were speaking the language of survival earlier, while you were safe and sound in America, having had the means to escape the Nazis while so many of your European Jewish kindred could not, and having a safe home, thousands of miles away from any real danger, while the survivors amongst your European Jewish kindred did not



> ..._Either Israel purges itself of this fascist, right wing leadership, or suffer the consequences similar to Nazi Germany, when the world is finally sick of their bullshit!_


Pure horseshit and hyperbole.

You're just doing the Loser's Whine, because your boys (Hamas, and Islamic Jihad) are getting their asses kicked, good-and-proper.

No such worldwide assault has been planned (_by any sane, credible polity, anyway_) and attempted in the first 66 years of their existence.

Given that Egypt, Jordan and Turkey routinely collaborate with Israel, and are friends to some extent or another, I wouldn't hold my breath for that to unfold at any point during the _next_ 66 years, either.

Wake us up when that is about to happen, Skippy.

Still, you're entitled to dream your little dream.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 9, 2014)

irosie91 said:


> I absolutely support all the demands of----whatshisname achmed-----except that free passage thing---
> if it means that they get to walk thru Israel.   ------with a single provision------if some brave mujahad-
> kid or slut------attacks or kills a jew anywhere in the world in the name of pig "god"--allah-----Israel
> gets to bomb Gaza completely out of existence-----and kill a few hundred thousand ummah niks ---
> somewhere else in the world



They're damn lucky that's not happening to them right now.  If this was Roosevelt, Truman, or Eisenhower running the show, they'd have been nuked or carpet-bombed (or both), long before this.  Lucky for them it's Netanyahu, instead.


----------



## Kondor3 (Aug 9, 2014)

Gaza mosques fall to Israeli airstrikes, without any groundswell of outrage






_By Sudarsan Raghavan and William Booth August 9 at 5:24 PM - the Washington Post_

...

In the month-long war, Israeli airstrikes have struck more religious targets than in Israel&#8217;s two previous offensives against Hamas in 2009 and 2012, Palestinians say. According to the Palestinian Liberation Organization, 63 mosques have been destroyed and 150 have been partially damaged. Ten Muslim cemeteries were also targeted.

*Surprisingly, there has been little outrage from the Palestinian street or from the broader Muslim world*. Violent upheavals across the Middle East, political analysts say, have acclimated Muslims to seeing their houses of worship under siege. Arabic news channels and Facebook and other social media have been filled with scenes of mosques pocked with bullets and damaged by attacks in recent conflicts and revolutions in Egypt, Syria and Libya. The shock value is over, say analysts.

...
*
The absence of much umbrage in the Arab world is also a reflection of its overall detachment to the Gaza conflict, analysts said*. Many governments in the region are consumed by domestic instability. Or they believe the war is not between Israel and Palestinians, but rather between Israel and Hamas, an offshoot of the Muslim Brotherhood, which has been classified as a terrorist group by Saudi Arabia, Egypt and some other Arab countries.
*
&#8220;The Arab street has become indifferent to what happens to Palestinians in the Gaza Strip,&#8221; said Mkhaimar Abusaada, a political science professor at Al Azhar University in Gaz*a, referring to the attacks on mosques. &#8220;Many Arab countries are busy dealing with their own internal problems &#8212; Iraq, Syria, Libya, for example. And part of the Arab street believes this war is against terrorism, radicalism, and not against the Palestinians.&#8221;

...

Thrall, of the International Crisis Group, said that Hamas as an insurgent force has greatly improved its fighting capabilities, meaning that it may no longer need mosques to serve as protection the way it once did. Hamas and the other militant factions now have remote-controlled rocket launchers that pop out of the ground and extensive networks of tunnels to protect weapons, fighters and command and control centers. They don&#8217;t need a basement in a mosque, he said.

In the current offensive, said Eisin, Israel has seen Hamas and the other factions employ ambulances, &#8220;TV&#8221; trucks, U.N. schools and abandoned hospitals, as well as mosques. &#8220;Anytime Hamas perceives something as inviolate, they will take advantage of it and use it,&#8221; she said.

This put Israel in a difficult position, but rules of engagement and international law support striking even mosques. &#8220;When you respond to a source of fire, it is not a war crime, even if it is a mosque,&#8221; Eisen said.

...

Gaza mosques fall to Israeli airstrikes, without any groundswell of outrage - The Washington Post

*=========================================

There is no Arab Cavalry coming over the hill to rescue Hamas (or the Palestinians) this time.

Hamas is toast.*


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 9, 2014)

uhm----hamas went a tad too far?


----------



## WillReadmore (Aug 9, 2014)

protectionist said:


> People should blaming Israel For the Gaza War.  They are just defending themselves from the Muslim terrorist creeps known as Hamas.  The Palestinians are just an unfortunate people caught in the crossfire.
> 
> The Hamas Charter clearly defines the reason for this terrible war.  It is because Hamas is a bunch of Muslim jihadist lunatics, hell bent on annihilating Israel.  All this talk about the Palestinians and land is just a con job to gain sympathy for Hamas. They don't care a wit about the Palestinians, and they invite harm to these poor people by attacking Israel and than locating themselves and their weapons closely among the  Palestinians, where they know this will get them killed.  Then they blame it on Israel and seek world condemnation,
> 
> ...


Abject ignorance.

The Hamas prime minister elected in 2006 stated clearly that Israel has full rights of permanence.

Israel and Egypt (under US pressure by Bush) used that free and fair election as the reason to establish the embargo on Gaza.

The recent tightening of the embargo came as punishment from Netanyahu for Hamas having acceded to the unity government of Abbas - a pro-western technocrat.  That government has Israel's permanence as a founding principle, and has NO positions for Hamas - it was a major concession by Hamas, putting Palestine under one non-terrorist rule.

Other parts of Netanyahu's collective punishment of Palestinians for this unity government included bulldozing thousands of Palestinian homes in West Bank, denying the right of Gaza to fish in the Mediterranean Sea (cutting a hugely important food source), and the confiscation of the payroll of 50 thousand citizens of Gaza.  Lest anyone doubt that this wasn't pure punishment, Israel even denies exports as well as travel.

This was an act of war, obviously.  It was also a crime under international law.  Israel offered no negotiations over this - as Israel has never in 8 years included any opportunity for Gaza to negotiate an end to it.  And, no nation came to the political aid of Gaza - leaving them with the choice of war or sitting there watching their children starve.


So, no, Israel is absolutely and fully responsible for this war, having taken the first acts of war against Gaza without any valid justification.

And, NO nation would have failed to fire on an opposing nation under these circumstances faced by Gaza.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 9, 2014)

Penelope said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



Indeed, they were saying that a Jewish state in Palestine would bring generations of death and destruction.

But the dumbards won out and we have had generations of death and destruction.


----------



## Sally (Aug 9, 2014)

P F Tinmore said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Billo_Really said:
> ...



But, Mr. Tinmore, your fellow Arabs are governing such a huge portion of the Palestine Mandate plus an very enormous portion of the Middle East that one would think a tiny bit of land government by the Jews wouldn't matter that much.  After all, we have to remember that most of the Arabs came from their poor surrounding countries for the jobs the Jews had for them, the same reason your fellow Arabs have moved to Western countries for jobs these days.  Do you happen to know how many heeded the call of one of the previous leaders when the Muslim Brotherhood was in charge in Egypt?  Surely you must remember that he said to the Gazans to come back to Egypt where they belong.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 10, 2014)

Sally said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...




   Sally     do not jar his memory.    He might remember the  REAL reason that  Gamal Nasser 
conjured up the   UAR----(UNITED ARAB REPUBLIC)  -----that potential totalitarian 
Islamic EMPIRE-----(aka caliphate)  and why he fomented a war in  May  1967----it was easy---
one after the other   arab muslim ambassadors stood up and ANNOUNCED the 
reason     "WE  (ARABS OF THE UNITED ARAB REPUBLIC)  WILL NOT TOLERATE 
A ZIONIST ENTITY IN OUR MIDST"       it is no mystery --------it was EMPIRE----
with no dissent------TOTALITARIANISM    (with no pesky jews owning anything at all)
   .......   and somehow over all those  hours and days and into weeks----NO ONE 
MENTIONED     ""palestinians""


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 10, 2014)

*Even the word "war" is disingenuous in this thread since Israel is the occupying power in Gaza, and, under international law, an occupying power can not declare war on a territory it occupies. 

Complicating the situation for the "Jew-First" contingent is the fact that Israel's forty-plus year occupation of Palestine is itself illegal:*

"Israeli Violations of International Law - (6) The current Israeli occupation of Palestinian territories is illegal. 

"Military actions and occupations are considered legal only if they are based on self-defense (as Israel claims), but it is now clear that Israel's occupation is illegal because Israeli implementation of it clearly is about (1) acquisition of land by force, (2) economic exploitation of the occupied communities (both violations of international law), (3) through unwarranted self-serving alterations of local law (also a violation of international law), and (4) in violation of human rights through the practice of collective punishment and (5) the creation of 'de facto' annexation also benefitting Israel and at the expense of the local population ."

Illegal Military Occupation


----------



## Vigilante (Aug 10, 2014)




----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 10, 2014)

Vigilante said:


>


There, I fixed your avatar for you.


----------



## Vigilante (Aug 10, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Fine with me, I made my point that the fucking scumbag muslim's have more than enough land to accommodate the Palestinian dogs... the real reason is that they are the SAND ******* of the Arab world, NO RESPECTING MUSLIM WANTS THEM NEAR THEMSELVES, and are strictly USEFUL IDIOTS in the muslim hate game....Pawns that matter not if killed or injured, as long as that SYMPATHY card can be placed before the world!


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 10, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> Fine with me, I made my point that the fucking scumbag muslim's have more than enough land to accommodate the Palestinian dogs... the real reason is that they are the SAND ******* of the Arab world, NO RESPECTING MUSLIM WANTS THEM NEAR THEMSELVES, and are strictly USEFUL IDIOTS in the muslim hate game....Pawns that matter not if killed or injured, as long as that SYMPATHY card can be placed before the world!


Maybe you should go back to pictures?


----------



## Vigilante (Aug 10, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Fine with me, I made my point that the fucking scumbag muslim's have more than enough land to accommodate the Palestinian dogs... the real reason is that they are the SAND ******* of the Arab world, NO RESPECTING MUSLIM WANTS THEM NEAR THEMSELVES, and are strictly USEFUL IDIOTS in the muslim hate game....Pawns that matter not if killed or injured, as long as that SYMPATHY card can be placed before the world!
> ...



Back at you BillyO....


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 10, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Fine with me, I made my point that the fucking scumbag muslim's have more than enough land to accommodate the Palestinian dogs... the real reason is that they are the SAND ******* of the Arab world, NO RESPECTING MUSLIM WANTS THEM NEAR THEMSELVES, and are strictly USEFUL IDIOTS in the muslim hate game....Pawns that matter not if killed or injured, as long as that SYMPATHY card can be placed before the world!
> ...


And keep in mind there are about 13 million Jews on the planet and a hundred times as many Muslims. In Palestine there are currently equal numbers of Jews and Arabs, but Jews are reluctant to share the land and resources equally. B-D-S?


----------



## Vigilante (Aug 10, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...



But WE know what it says in the Hamas charter, does it say the same about the Arabs, or muslims in the Israeli Constitution?....Funny, but I haven't heard a word of DISCOURSE from the Arabs that are Israeli citizens, and covered by the Israeli Constitution!


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 10, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...



Error:
Not B-D-S, FAILED B-D-S.


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 10, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> But WE know what it says in the Hamas charter, does it say the same about the Arabs, or muslims in the Israeli Constitution?....Funny, but I haven't heard a word of DISCOURSE from the Arabs that are Israeli citizens, and covered by the Israeli Constitution!


The Hamas Charter is an outdated document no longer followed.


----------



## Vigilante (Aug 10, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > But WE know what it says in the Hamas charter, does it say the same about the Arabs, or muslims in the Israeli Constitution?....Funny, but I haven't heard a word of DISCOURSE from the Arabs that are Israeli citizens, and covered by the Israeli Constitution!
> ...



Sounds like MORE PROPAGANDA from the KILLERS!


----------



## protectionist (Aug 10, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > But WE know what it says in the Hamas charter, does it say the same about the Arabs, or muslims in the Israeli Constitution?....Funny, but I haven't heard a word of DISCOURSE from the Arabs that are Israeli citizens, and covered by the Israeli Constitution!
> ...



It appears quite evident by Hamas' actions that it certainly IS being followed, NOW in AUGUST 2014.  And I don't think there is any record of Hamas ever disavowing their Charter.  If you think you can come up with a link to such a disavowal, let's hear it.


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 10, 2014)

protectionist said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...



Nah!  Billo says, "Hamas GOOOOOD!   Jews BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAD!".


----------



## toastman (Aug 10, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > But WE know what it says in the Hamas charter, does it say the same about the Arabs, or muslims in the Israeli Constitution?....Funny, but I haven't heard a word of DISCOURSE from the Arabs that are Israeli citizens, and covered by the Israeli Constitution!
> ...



Did Hamas say they no longer follow it, or are you assuming?


----------



## aris2chat (Aug 10, 2014)

toastman said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...



The charter in on record and needs to be shredded and a new one written that is compatible with a peaceful two state solution.

Violence and hate must be in the past


----------



## protectionist (Aug 11, 2014)

Indeependent said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Billo_Really said:
> ...



Except that maybe he's saying it in Arabic.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 11, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> *Even the word "war" is disingenuous in this thread since Israel is the occupying power in Gaza, and, under international law, an occupying power can not declare war on a territory it occupies.
> 
> Complicating the situation for the "Jew-First" contingent is the fact that Israel's forty-plus year occupation of Palestine is itself illegal:*
> 
> ...







 How about a link that supports these claims from a non partisan source, say the ANTI SEMITIC UN or the ICJ


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 11, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Fine with me, I made my point that the fucking scumbag muslim's have more than enough land to accommodate the Palestinian dogs... the real reason is that they are the SAND ******* of the Arab world, NO RESPECTING MUSLIM WANTS THEM NEAR THEMSELVES, and are strictly USEFUL IDIOTS in the muslim hate game....Pawns that matter not if killed or injured, as long as that SYMPATHY card can be placed before the world!
> ...






 maybe you should go back to brown bags and park benches


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 11, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...






 Could that be because the arab muslims are reluctant to share the costs and work loads. How much do they owe for Electricity now, then there is the water and gas that have not been paid for. The Palestinians want equal rights then they should be demanding them from the P.A.    Why don't you give a Palestinian family half your earnings and half your land and property, see what thanks you get.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 11, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > But WE know what it says in the Hamas charter, does it say the same about the Arabs, or muslims in the Israeli Constitution?....Funny, but I haven't heard a word of DISCOURSE from the Arabs that are Israeli citizens, and covered by the Israeli Constitution!
> ...






 How about a link from hamas themselves that says the hamas charter is outdated and no longer followed. Cant wait to read the new one that is not outdated and is followed.


----------



## Penelope (Aug 11, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...



I was going to give you a WIKI link but you got Tony Blair and the ADL wording in it, so heres another , 

http://file.insightturkey.com/Files/Pdf/insight_turkey_vol_11_no_4_2009_nimer.pdf

Today&#8217;s leaders of Hamas recognize the undiplomatic nature of the Charter&#8217;s
language. Musa Abu-Marzook wrote defensively: &#8220;As for the 1988 charter, if every
state or movement were to be judged solely by its foundational, revolutionary
documents or the ideas of its progenitors, there would be a good deal to answer
for on all sides.&#8221;16 Khalid Mish&#8217;al called the old Charter an &#8220;outdated document&#8221;
that does not bind Hamas to anything.17 He cited the early Zionist thinkers who
advocated the expulsion of Arabs from their lands. Instead of formally adopting a
new document that represents the broad base of Hamas, leaders of the group use
indirect tactics. A recent profile refers to changes in Hamas in terms of ideological
rigidity and political flexibility.18

Our message to the Israelis is this: we do not fight you because you belong to a certain
faith or culture. Jews have lived in the Muslim world for 13 centuries in peace and harmony;

they are in our religion &#8220;the people of the book&#8221; who have a covenant from God
and His Messenger Muhammad (peace be upon him) to be respected and protected.
Our conflict with you is not religious but political. We have no problem with Jews
who have not attacked us - our problem is with those who came to our land, imposed
themselves on us by force, destroyed our society and banished our people&#8230; We shall
never recogni[z]e the right of any power to rob us of our land and deny us our national
rights. We shall never recogni[z]e the legitimacy of a Zionist state created on our soil
in order to atone for somebody else&#8217;s sins or solve somebody else&#8217;s problem. But if you
are willing to accept the principle of a long-term truce, we are prepared to negotiate
the terms. Hamas is extending a hand of peace to those who are truly interested in a
peace based on justice.25

In order for the future Palestine to function properly under international law, the
Palestinians do not have to agree that

(this is still rather bias) but let me ask do Jews still stone adulterers?


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 11, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> maybe you should go back to brown bags and park benches


What's in the brown bag?


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 11, 2014)

Indeependent said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Billo_Really said:
> ...


*I heard the same wishful thinking from racists who supported White South Africa three decades ago; why do bigots always back the wrong side?*

"Fact sheet: The case for a military embargo on Israel

"Israels illegal use of military violence

" Israel uses military force to maintain an unlawful regime of occupation, colonialism and apartheid. 

"*This system is put in place in order to control as much land with as few indigenous Palestinians on it as possible*, and to prevent the Palestinian people from exercising its inalienable right to self-determination.

" Between 2000 and 2010 alone, Israeli armed forces injured tens of thousands and killed more than 7,000 Palestinians.

" Israel has a documented track record of breaching international humanitarian and human rights law during its armed conflicts. This includes during its military operations, invasions and occupations of Palestinian and other Arab territory. 

"Israels wars are acts of aggression, rather than 'self-defence', and are therefore in violation of international law. 

"Israels military forces have officially adopted a doctrine of disproportionate force, otherwise known as the 'Dahiya Doctrine', which calls for severely hurting civilians and civilian infrastructure as the most 'effective' means of stopping or undermining irregular resistance forces. 

"The UN and other bodies have repeatedly documented war crimes and crimes against humanity.

Fact sheet: The case for a military embargo on Israel | BDSmovement.net


----------



## protectionist (Aug 11, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > maybe you should go back to brown bags and park benches
> ...



For you, it might be a bomb.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 11, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...







 Not illegal according to INTERNATIONAL LAW and the GENEVA CONVENTIONS

 The occupation was declared legal under the Geneva Conventions. No evidence of any colonialism or apartheid

 The Palestinians exercise their right to self determination when they refuse to take peace and mutual borders without pre conditions

 Such things happen in war, and the palestinians were the one to declare war.

 Then you will be able to provide a link to their court case at the Hague on these charges

 International law says that if you are attacked you can respond with military force, that is the situation the PA attack and Israel replies.

 LINK

 LINK


 The source says it all now find a non partisan source for the same LIBELS and you will be of the hook.


----------



## Challenger (Aug 11, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> ... The occupation was declared legal under the Geneva Conventions. No evidence of any colonialism or apartheid...



Only on Phoney's planet.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 11, 2014)

Penelope said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Billo_Really said:
> ...



Hamas wants to negotiate because they want to be seen as a legitimate entity in all this warfare.  How stupid of them.  Do they really think the Israelis are that stupid ? Do they think the USA is that stupid ?  Even Muslim ass-kisser Obama isn't giving in to their little ploys.

Everyone knows Hamas is a terrorist group of uncivilized, barbaric, lying savages, and that negotiation with terrorists is unacceptable.  You don't negotiate with terrorists.  You fight them. You kill them.  You exterminate them. 100%.  Which is just what Israel is rightfully doing right now. And the Palestinians should be thanking the Israelis for not carpet-bombing and/or nuking them right now, as other rogues had happen to them (ex. the Japs and Nazis in World War II)

PS - EARTH TO MOHAMMED (using the western name "Penelope") .  The Israelis LEFT Gaza in 2005.  There's not an Israeli soldier, settler or Jew living in Gaza now.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 11, 2014)

Challenger said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > ... The occupation was declared legal under the Geneva Conventions. No evidence of any colonialism or apartheid...
> ...



There is no "occupation".  There is only Islamic jihad being waged by uncivilized, barbaric, savage idiots known as Hamas.


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 11, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


Tell us what your imaginary, undocumented version of international law has to say about the legality of a state (Israel) simultaneously exercising control over a territory it occupies (Gaza) AND claiming the right to militarily attack civilians it is required to protect?

You are smart enough to understand Gaza is not a sovereign state, aren't you?


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 11, 2014)

protectionist said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


The UN, US, assorted human rights organizations along with most states agree Israel illegally occupies the West Bank by virtue of its filling the West Bank with hundreds of thousands of illegal squatters.

Gaza is also occupied by Israel's control of Gazan airspace, coastal waters, electromagnetic sphere, and population registry.

Jews have proven by their actions over the past 66 years they want all the land between the River and the sea for Jews alone, or with the absolute minimum of non-Jews living there as possible.

Occupation is how Jews intend to make that happen.


----------



## Penelope (Aug 11, 2014)

protectionist said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



The Israelis IDF went in scavenging the houses and everything after the teens went missing, under pretense of looking for missing teens, stealing money and killing 9 and "kidnapping over 450" . The IDF lords over the gazans and west bank people , yes people, not insects or savages, human beings. They kill kids and think nothing of it. 

Its one thing for the Government of Israel to do what they do and find it disgusting, but what I find even more is what some jews  say and their attitude about the Palestinians, like they are scum bag animals and insects. I just can't believe it to tell you the truth how anyone can condone this kind of killing.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 11, 2014)

Penelope said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



Since (unlike Christianity) it is OK to lie in Islam, I have to admit I don't believe a word of this.  For that matter Mohammed, where did you pick up that American sounding name (Penelope) ?  Are you a fan of the hottie actress, Penelope Ann Miller ?


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 11, 2014)

Challenger said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > ... The occupation was declared legal under the Geneva Conventions. No evidence of any colonialism or apartheid...
> ...





 The UN and other international bodies declared Gaza, the West Bank and East Jerusalem occupied. Officially theyre called Palestinian Territories or Occupied Palestinian Territory. Israel is called an Occupying Power.


The ICJ, Security Council and General Assembly consider East Jerusalem part of the West Bank. Its occupied territory. Its residents are protected persons



 Try wading your way through this to see were it applies and why it makes the occupation legal

Israeli occupation and international humanitarian law - Conf. of High Contracting Parties to 4th Geneva

 Then look at the Oslo accords for ratification of the terms agreed with the PLO.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 11, 2014)

protectionist said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...







 Here is the hamas charter that is quoted today as being the object of hamas and the conquest of the world.

Palestine Center - The Charter of the Hamas


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 11, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...






 You are smart enough to realise that Israel gave up gaza in August 2005 and has not occupied the land since then. They are legally allowed to respond to attacks from hamas and other proscribed terrorist organisations.
 See here for the full aspects of INTERNATIONAL LAW

http://mfa.gov.il/MFA_Graphics/MFA ..._to_Hamas_Attacks_from_Gaza_december_2008.pdf


 Main Points:
 Israel is in a conflict not of its own making  indeed it withdrew every
Israeli soldier and all 8000 Israeli civilians from the Gaza Strip as part of
its 2005 disengagement initiative. However, Israel has been forced to act
in defense of its citizens, who have been and continue to be deliberately
attacked by the Hamas terrorist organization.
 Although Hamas makes no effort to comply with international law, Israel is
committed to limiting itself to a lawful response. This means that, while
Hamas uses civilians both as a shield and a target, Israel seeks to limit
injury to civilians on both sides.
 International law recognizes that civilian deaths and injuries may occur in
lawful military operations. For an operation to be lawful it must be directed
at a "legitimate military objective" and be "proportionate".
 Under the Geneva Conventions, as well as customary international law, if
a military objective, such as a missile launcher or weapons stockpile, is
placed in the heart of a civilian area, it does not cease being a lawful
military objective. The primary responsibility for civilian causalities arising
from the 'shielding' lies with the party that deliberately placed civilians at
risk.
 International law also requires that any military operation be 'proportionate'
in the sense that expected collateral damage to civilians and civilian
objects must not be excessive in relation to the military advantage
anticipated. This is a complex and difficult calculation and international law
relies on the best determination of the commander in the field in the heat
of the conflict to weigh all relevant considerations, including the security of
his own forces.
 Israel has adopted these principles of the law of armed conflict, in its
military training, its operational planning and in practice. Frequently,
proposed operations are cancelled because the risk of injury to civilians
might not be proportional to the military goals of the operation.


----------



## Penelope (Aug 11, 2014)

protectionist said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...



That is a French name and its my name, long form if you must know. As a Christian I do not lie, and I have no idea who Penelope Ann Miller is.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 11, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...







 Have you heard of the "RIGHT OF RETURN" that applies to the 1 million Jews forcibly evicted from their homes and property between may 1948 and 1951. Then we have the Oslo accords that the P.A. tried to use a few months ago when it threatened to dissolve the P.A. making Israel fully responsible for the west bank.

 Gaza is under blockade because of acts of war by hamas and the use of illegal chemical/biological weapons aimed at Israeli children. Hamas has the power to lift the blockade by giving up all violence, terrorism and belligerence and agreeing to talks on peace and mutually agreed borders.


 Jews have given up land for peace thus making your claims null and void, just look at the terms of the peace treaty with Egypt and Jordan were Israel gives up large areas of occupied land and some parts of Israel in this fabled land between the river and the sea.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 11, 2014)

Penelope said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...






 You can of course provide the evidence of this from a non partisan unbiased source, none of your " Palestinian sources say" crap either.

 Are you another dido that says the Israelis should stop investigation the murder of the 3 boys because the bodies have been found. I wonder what you would say if Israel did the same with the murder of the Palestinian boy ?


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 11, 2014)

protectionist said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...







 More like Penelope pitstop as this meets with Islamic mentality.


----------



## Sally (Aug 11, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



After the summer break, Penelope can start classes at the madrassa again and tell the teacher that she really kept busy bashing Israel over the summer and she didn't mention a word about what was happening to unfortunate Christians and Muslims in the other Middle East countries.  All those murders mean nothing to the "Penelopes" of the world.


----------



## Penelope (Aug 11, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...



What is a dido. Yes Israel had no right to enter Gaza without any evidence. How would you like 3 teen disappearing from your area, and the cops coming in with their weapons searching all the homes, kidnapping 450 or better (what happened to them, did they kill them or are the just torturing them in their prisons?) and killing 9. 

So yes . What is dido?  If I'm called a name I at least like to know its meaning.

evidence on the charter, goggle it yourself, its on WIKI. You wouldn't believe it anyway, as I do not believe much of what the Jews say anymore. Caught in tooo many lies. Way to many. Not to mention their false flags and propaganda . Their wars are mainly PSYOPS, and then military action.


----------



## Sally (Aug 11, 2014)

Penelope said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



Perhaps you can tell us how you say Dodo Bird in Arabic.  Meanwhile, nothing to say, Penelope about what your friends are doing to the long-suffering people in the other Middle East countries???  Looks like you do not have a problem with this because all you do when you crawl out of the woodwork and come to the Middle East forum is blabber about Israel when so much is happening elsewhere..


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 11, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


*Your source is suspect*

"Israel Ministry of Foreign Affairs 
December 2008"

*Israel is in a conflict in Gaza entirely of its own making, since it was Israel that drove 200,000 Arabs from their farms, homes, and businesses in 1948 and into teeming refugee camps in Gaza.

Israel withdrew 8000 squatters and 20,000 troops from Gaza in 2005 while maintaining effective control of the civilian population by controlling most land borders, all of Gaza's airspace and coastal waters, Gaza's electromagnetic sphere and population registry.

Your IDF tripe about its commitment to international law is belied by its use of artillery in densely packed urban neighborhood, One 40kg artillery shell is designed to kill everyone within a 50 meter radius and wound everyone up to 100 meters.

Israel has used thousands of such shell to level entire city blocks in Gaza.

Jews do this because they want all the land of Palestine for themselves.

Apparently you're too stupid (or Jewish) to see that*

http://mfa.gov.il/MFA_Graphics/MFA%20Gallery/Documents/Responding_to_Hamas_Attacks_from_Gaza_december_2008.pdf


----------



## Sally (Aug 11, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



I wonder if Gaza George can get over his obsession with his favorite scapegoats, the Jews, for the moment, and since he is on a Middle East forum,  can give us his opinion as to why many of his new masters want a worldwide Caliphate that they are willing to kill anyone who is in their way from achieving this.  Don't these Muslims think that they are governing enough countries in the Middle East, Africa and Southeast Asia?  Do they really have to rule the entire world under Islam?


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 11, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...


Jews gave up the Sinai after nearly losing it militarily in 1973, and that was after Egypt offered the same deal in 1971. Why don't you link to any land swaps between the River and the sea, and also to those allegations of chemical and biological weapons aimed at Israeli children?

Gaza is under blockade today because Jews drove two hundred thousand Arabs off their land in 1948 and into refugee camps in Gaza. The RIGHT OF RETURN applies to Jews world wide, but not to 700,000 Arabs who lost their homes, businesses, farms, and bank accounts to Jews in 1948.

Israel has no legal or moral right to exist as a Jewish state on lands stolen from non-Jews, in spite of what your rabbi tells you.


----------



## Sally (Aug 11, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



It is really amusing to see Gaza George ranting and raving about the "Palestinians" as if he really cared about them.  If his favorite scapegoats, the Jews, weren't involved, he wouldn't care about them at all.  Has anyone seen him ever post about the unfortunate Arabs who are being murdered by their fellow Arabs in the rest of the Middle East.  Tens and tens of thouands of them have been murdered by their fellow Arabs in just the last three years, and not a word from Gaza George condemning this.  If Gaza George can't drag in the Jews, he just isn't interested in these Arabs at all no matter how many have been murdered and no matter how many of them are still suffering.  One would think that since he is posting on a Middle East forum that he could fake it a little bit to try to make the viewers believe that he actually cares about the Arabs. However, it appears that he doesn't want to even be bothered doing that.


----------



## Slyhunter (Aug 11, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



Get over it. Israel belongs to the Jews even if they have to kill every Gazan to keep it. You want to live learn to live with Israel in peace.


----------



## Slyhunter (Aug 11, 2014)

Sally said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



Does George have you on ignore because he's completely ignoring all of your posts.


----------



## Sally (Aug 11, 2014)

Slyhunter said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



Who knows?  Perhaps he has no answer for why he is on a Middle East forum and completely ignores the news about what is happening to innocent Arabs because he is too obsessed with the Jews.  You know how losers always need a scapegoat to blame for their own failures in life, so the Jews have been picked by Gaza George as his favorite scapegoats.  Meanwhile, as the rest of us know, the Arabs, both Christians and Muslims, are suffering greatly in the other Middle East countries, and it looks like it will not end soon.


----------



## Penelope (Aug 11, 2014)

Sally said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...



Jews use scapegoats. Haven't you read your OT?  Now they call them false flags.


----------



## Sally (Aug 11, 2014)

Penelope said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > Slyhunter said:
> ...



What would the NeoNazis/Islamofascists like Penelope do if they didn't have the hate sites to go for their information?  So tell us, Penelope, are you also going to get over your obsession with the Jews on a Middle East forum and report to us what is going on in one Middle East country?  How about Saudi Arabia?  Anything new going on there?  How about the Emirates?  Something must be happening there?  Surely you don't go to bed at night with a special mantra that you repeat to yourself over and over that you must get on forums and vomit out about the Jews.


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 11, 2014)

Sally said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


Why are you ashamed to be Jewish?
Does it help to shed crocodile tears over innocent humans murdered by Arabs instead of Jews?
You're a one-trick pony with zero credibility and conscience.


----------



## The Rabbi (Aug 11, 2014)

Penelope said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > Slyhunter said:
> ...



Add two things to the long list you know nothing about.


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 11, 2014)

Slyhunter said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


Gaza isn't part of Israel.
It's occupied by Israel.
Do you understand the difference?


----------



## Sally (Aug 11, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



Evidently you didn't sit up and listen when Hamas said that Gaza wasn't occupied.  Meanwhile, Gaza George would have loved to see rocket after rocket shot into Israel and his scapegoats, the Jews, should have just laid down and taken it without retaliating.  Meanwhile, Gaza George, have you anything to report to us about what is going on in the rest of the Middle East?


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 11, 2014)

Sally said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Slyhunter said:
> ...


Maybe your heroic Jews should stop murdering children on peaceful Gazan beaches. Remember that one, Hasbara Sal? Two shells fired thirty seconds apart killed four cousins in front of a hotel filled with international journalists? Why do your people do things like that, and then act surprised when much of the world spits on them for their racist, inhuman actions? Surely, you would never do such a thing, would you?


----------



## Sally (Aug 11, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



Gaza George, you still think you are fooling people that you actually care about Arabs???  If you cared, you would have been posting all along and condemning what is happening to them in other Middle East countries where tens and tens of thousands of them have been murdered.  I think that the viewers realize by now what a loser you are, and how you are desperately in need of a scapegoat for your own failures in life.  Perhaps in time you can bestir yourself and actually give us some news on this Middle East forum which doesn't concern your favorite scapegoats.


----------



## aris2chat (Aug 11, 2014)

Hamas wants the sea and ski, but in March a private boat was stopped trying to bring rockets from Iran.  If they have a long floating pier or dig a deep water port it becomes a threat to Israel by making it easier for hamas to rearm.  Even if ships have to stop in cyprus for inspections before heading to gaza, the supply of banned items will mean hamas can fire with a range where 75% of the Israeli population and manufacturing is located.


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 11, 2014)

aris2chat said:


> Hamas wants the sea and ski, but in March a private boat was stopped trying to bring rockets from Iran.  If they have a long floating pier or dig a deep water port it becomes a threat to Israel by making it easier for hamas to rearm.  Even if ships have to stop in cyprus for inspections before heading to gaza, the supply of banned items will mean hamas can fire with a range where 75% of the Israeli population and manufacturing is located.


In which case, Jews in Israel will have to abandon the Zionist dream of controlling all of Palestine for Jews alone, won't they?


----------



## aris2chat (Aug 11, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



Gaza has not been peaceful since Israel withdrew.  Trying to get a shipment of Iranians rockets just a couple of months ago shows they had no intention of being peaceful.


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 11, 2014)

aris2chat said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...


Israel has never left Gaza; today it controls the airspace, coastal waters, and most land borders of Gaza. Israel defines how many daily calories each resident of Gaza receives. Nothing Gaza produces is allowed to be exported. Jews have held the view for a hundred years they are entitled to rule all Palestine for their benefit alone. If they don't disabuse themselves of that delusion, they are going to suffer another historical failure, and this time, it will be a failure they richly deserve.


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 11, 2014)

Why does anybody respond to George?
He makes mindless robots seem interesting.


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 11, 2014)

protectionist said:


> Hamas wants to negotiate because they want to be seen as a legitimate entity in all this warfare.  How stupid of them.  Do they really think the Israelis are that stupid ? Do they think the USA is that stupid ?  Even Muslim ass-kisser Obama isn't giving in to their little ploys.
> 
> Everyone knows Hamas is a terrorist group of uncivilized, barbaric, lying savages, and that negotiation with terrorists is unacceptable.  You don't negotiate with terrorists.  You fight them. You kill them.  You exterminate them. 100%.  Which is just what Israel is rightfully doing right now. And the Palestinians should be thanking the Israelis for not carpet-bombing and/or nuking them right now, as other rogues had happen to them (ex. the Japs and Nazis in World War II)
> 
> PS - EARTH TO MOHAMMED (using the western name "Penelope") .  The Israelis LEFT Gaza in 2005.  There's not an Israeli soldier, settler or Jew living in Gaza now.


What do "street improvements", have to do with terrorism?

What did the unity government, have to do with terrorism?

What does accepting a two-state solution based on the '67 borders, have to do with terrorism?

All this talk about how bad Hamas is, is just bullshit!

Israel has done far more terrorism than they have.


----------



## Sally (Aug 11, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Hamas wants to negotiate because they want to be seen as a legitimate entity in all this warfare.  How stupid of them.  Do they really think the Israelis are that stupid ? Do they think the USA is that stupid ?  Even Muslim ass-kisser Obama isn't giving in to their little ploys.
> ...



Another one crawls out of the woodwork.  No one has ever see him show any compassion for what is happening to the Arabs in the other Middle East countries when he crawls onto this Middle East forum.  If the Jews are not involved for him to blame, he would not care if 5,000 Arabs were murdered tonight by fellow Arabs.


----------



## Vigilante (Aug 12, 2014)

I thought this might be thought provoking here...

*Palestinian Authority: 1,700 Hamas Millionaires in Gaza*

Front Page Mag ^ 


 The Palestinian Authority, the world&#8217;s welfare state, is having another internecine feud between the Hamas militias which control Gaza and the Fatah militias which control the West Bank. And Fatah, which controls the official Palestinian Authority apparatus thanks to Obama&#8217;s support, despite not actually doing the whole &#8216;elections&#8217; thing, has let slip a little fact about life in horribly oppressed and besieged Gaza. It&#8217;s full of welfare millionaires.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 12, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



If the Palestinians would divorce themselves from Hamas, nne of what you said woupld exist.  They exist because Hamas threatens and attacks Israel.  They (Hamas) create all the conditions you describe, as well as the 1800 lost Palestinian lives (if that is a true figure).  

   Maybe the 2006 election was a farce, and the Palestinians didn't really vote for Hamas.  Could be.  So maybe the only way to fix all this is get rid of Hamas, by killing every last filthy one of them.  It looks like that is just what the Israelis game plan is now.  Kind of amazing it took them this long to realize it and get around to it.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 12, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Hamas wants to negotiate because they want to be seen as a legitimate entity in all this warfare.  How stupid of them.  Do they really think the Israelis are that stupid ? Do they think the USA is that stupid ?  Even Muslim ass-kisser Obama isn't giving in to their little ploys.
> ...



1.  What does thousands of rockets being fired at Israel (obtained from Iran) have to do with terrorism ?  That a rhetorical question.  I'll answer it.  EVERYTHING.

2.  What does hundreds of tunnels bored into Israel (using concrete intended for peaceful purposes) have to do with terrorism ?  Again, EVERYTHING.

3.  *Country* *Designation*

*Australia *  >  The military wing of Hamas, the Izz ad-Din al-Qassam Brigades, is listed as a terrorist organization.[403]

*Canada*	>  Under the Anti-Terrorism Act, the Government of Canada currently lists Hamas as a terrorist entity, thus establishing it as a terrorist group, since 2002.[404][405]

* European Union*  >  Hamas has been included in the black list of EU-designated terrorists groups since 2003[14]

* Israel*	>  The Israeli Ministry of Foreign Affairs states, "Hamas maintains a terrorist infrastructure in Gaza and the West Bank, and acts to carry out terrorist attacks in the territories and Israel."[406]

*Japan*	>  As of 2005, Japan had frozen the assets of 472 terrorists and terrorist organizations including those of Hamas.[407]

*Jordan*	>  Banned Hamas in 1999[408] In 2013, Jordan rejected requests to allow Hamas to return.[16]

*United Kingdom*	>  The Izz ad-Din al-Qassam Brigades have been listed as a proscribed organization under the Terrorism Act since 2001, but Hamas as a whole is not listed.[413]

* United States*	  >  Lists Hamas as a "Foreign Terrorist Organization"[415]

* Egypt*	.  Banned Hamas in 2014 and branded it a terrorist organization. Egyptian authorities accuse the group of supporting al Qaeda-inspired Islamist insurgents in the Sinai peninsula.[17][416]

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hamas#International_designation_of_Hamas

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Strike 1.  Strike 2.  Strike 3.  You're out.


----------



## toastman (Aug 12, 2014)

protectionist said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...




   

Well said !


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 12, 2014)

aris2chat said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...


Gaza's population includes over a million refugees driven from its homes in southern Palestine in 1948 and from the West Bank and Negev since that time. Israel has stolen water from Gaza's coastal aquifer, and it is refilling with salt water. Jews take 85% of ground water in Gaza for their West Bank swimming pools. Heavy metals and ecoli in water are measured in parts per thousands in Gaza. Israel has never displayed any intention of sharing the land between the River and the sea with non-Jews. Jews are the reason there is no peace in Gaza.


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 12, 2014)

protectionist said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...


The Israeli game plan hasn't changed since 1948 when the Jewish state came into existence; that plan requires eliminating millions of Arabs currently living between the River and the sea. 

Jews aren't comfortable with a Jewish and Democratic state that has less than an 80% Jewish majority. That's why civilian infrastructure is being destroyed in Gaza; to drive hundreds of thousands of Arabs into tent cities in the Sinai. 

You could kill every member of Hamas yesterday, and by tomorrow another resistance movement will rise in its place. Kill that movement (and its children, of course) and another will rise. It is simple human nature to resist the inhuman occupation Israel is currently inflicting upon Palestine. 

For peace to come to Palestine, Jews will have to learn how to share the land.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Aug 12, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



And why would Israel target children on a peaceful Gazan beach?  Perhaps because Hamas were using the area?  Hang around in the vicinity of Hamas and you must be crazy to do so.  Oh, maybe Hamas was encouraging, even forcing the children to stay there.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 12, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...






 Hey georgie boy explain these words and tell the board who is after wiping out who


 "Our aim is the full restoration of the rights of the Palestinian people. In other words, we aim at the destruction of the State of Israel. The immediate aim: perfection of Arab military might. The national aim: the eradication of Israel."  President Nasser of Egypt, November 18, 1965 


"Brothers, it is our duty to prepare for the final battle in Palestine."  Nasser, Palestine Day, 1967 


"Our basic objective will be the destruction of Israel. The Arab people want to fight . . . The mining of Sharm el Sheikh is a confrontation with Israel. Adopting this measure obligates us to be ready to embark on a general war with Israel."  Nasser, May 27, 1967 


"We will not accept any ... coexistence with Israel. ... Today the issue is not the establishment of peace between the Arab states and Israel .... The war with Israel is in effect since 1948."  Nasser, May 28, 1967 


"The armies of Egypt, Jordan, Syria and Lebanon are poised on the borders of Israel . . . . to face the challenge, while standing behind us are the armies of Iraq, Algeria, Kuwait, Sudan and the whole Arab nation. This act will astound the world. Today they will know that the Arabs are arranged for battle, the critical hour has arrived. We have reached the stage of serious action and not declarations."  Nasser, May, 30, 1967 after signing a defense pact with Jordan's King Hussein 


"We are now ready to confront Israel .... The issue now at hand is not the Gulf of Aqaba, the Straits of Tiran, or the withdrawal of UNEF, but the ... aggression which took place in Palestine ... with the collaboration of Britain and the United States."  Nasser, June 2, 1967 


"Under terms of the military agreement signed with Jordan, Jordanian artillery co-ordinated with the forces of Egypt and Syria is in a position to cut Israel in two at Kalkilya, where Israeli territory between the Jordan armistice line and the Mediterranean Sea is only twelve kilometers wide ... ."  El Akhbar newspaper, Cairo, May 31, 1967


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 12, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...






 So there are only 800,000 actual gazan arab muslims. The evidence from Google Earth shows that there are more private swimming pools in gaza than in Israel, and that it is the hamas overlords that are taking all the water. As for the e-coli and heavy metals that is down to the Palestinian practise of stealing the steel pipes from the sewage and water treatment works to use in making missiles and bombs. Here is the reason there is no peace in gaza

 May 19, 1967: "This is our chance Arabs, to deal Israel a mortal blow of annihilation, to blot out its entire presence in our holy land" 


May 22, 1967: "The Arab people is firmly resolved to wipe Israel off the map" 


May 25, 1967: "The Gulf of Aqaba, by the dictum of history and the protection of our soldiers, is Arab, Arab, Arab." 


May 25, 1967: "Millions of Arabs are ... preparing to blow up all of America's interests, all of America's installations, and your entire existence, America." 


May 27, 1967: "We challenge you, Eshkol, to try all your weapons. Put them to the test; they will spell Israel's death and annihilation." 


May 30, 1967: "With the closing of the Gulf of Akaba, Israel is faced with two alternatives either of which will destroy it; it will either be strangled to death by the Arab military and economic boycott, or it will perish by the fire of the Arab forces encompassing it from the South from the North and from the East." 


May 30, 1967: "The world will know that the Arabs are girded for battle as the fateful hour approaches." 



 As for the land read the treaties signed with Egypt and Jordan that gives then land in the area you claim is between the river and the sea.


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 12, 2014)

Sweet_Caroline said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...


There was no Hamas or violent activity of any kind occurring on that beach until an IDF gunboat deliberately murdered four innocent children. The only reason we know about this instance of IDF murder is because the Jews on board that gunboat were arrogant enough to murder the children in front of a hotel filled with international press. You are predictably pathetic in your defense of Israel's ethnic cleansing in Palestine.

http://www.nytimes.com/2014/07/17/world/middleeast/gaza-strip-beach-explosion-kills-children.html?_r=0


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 12, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...







"Expel Palestinians, populate Gaza with Jews, says Knesset deputy speaker."

*This is what your people have in mind for Gaza in 2014.
It's exactly what you brought to Jaffa in 1948.
What makes you think Jews are that special?*

Expel Palestinians, populate Gaza with Jews, says Knesset deputy speaker | The Electronic Intifada


----------



## Sally (Aug 12, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



As we all can see, Gaza George is still faking it that he cares about children.  However, if he truly cared,  he certainly would have been posting all along about the unfortunate Arab children killed in the rest of the Middle East.  If ISIS, God forbid, killed a thousand Arab children today, Gaza George would not even blink because he could not blame his scapegoats for these murders.  By the way, Gaza George, why not leave that little subsidized apartment of yours, walk down to a Macdonald's and see if someone left a copy of the L.A. Times since you don't have it delivered to your place.  If there is a copy, go to page 3 and see a Gazan woman looking over her living room.  She appears to have a slew of seating accommodations and the room is probably larger than your apartment..


----------



## Slyhunter (Aug 12, 2014)

Sally said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Sweet_Caroline said:
> ...


You're as bad as Gaza George, get off it already. Everybody knows he's a Islamic loving loon. We don't need you spelling it out for us. Say something pertinent or say nothing at all.


----------



## Sally (Aug 12, 2014)

Slyhunter said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



Why thank you.  You can always put me on Ignore if you don't like what I am saying to Gaza George.  By the way, I feel I am putting a lot of pertinent articles up here.  Where are yours?


----------



## Slyhunter (Aug 12, 2014)

Sally said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...


If you have to ask that question you don't know how to look up my profile.


----------



## Sally (Aug 12, 2014)

Slyhunter said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > Slyhunter said:
> ...



Strange that I don't see articles from you here.  I don't run all around the different forums to see what posters have placed on the forums, nor do I bother to read profiles.  Anyone can say what they want to on a profile so I don't pay attention to them.  I certainly hope you don't mind.


----------



## Slyhunter (Aug 12, 2014)

Sally said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...



The reason you look up a profile is to look at post history. Damn you are like a liberal, everything has to be spelled out for you.


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 12, 2014)

Sally said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Sweet_Caroline said:
> ...


Are you disappointed there's at least one woman in Gaza your heroic people haven't murdered/cleansed yet?

Don't worry, Moshe's working on it.

*"Gaza is part of our land

'Gaza is part of our Land and we will remain there forever,' Feiglin concludes.

Subsequent to the elimination of terror from Gaza, it will become part of sovereign Israel and will be populated by Jews. This will also serve to ease the housing crisis in Israel.

"Feiglin has a long history of incitement. Last week he expelled Arab members of the Knesset who dared to criticize Israels ongoing slaughter in Gaza and called for Israel to cut off power to dialysis patients there.

"As of now, ninety percent of Gaza is without electricity, journalist Mohammed Omer reports, and most Palestinians in Gaza are getting as little as two hours of electricity per day."*

Expel Palestinians, populate Gaza with Jews, says Knesset deputy speaker | The Electronic Intifada

How would you feel if Hamas cut off the electricity to your dialysis treatments?


----------



## Sally (Aug 12, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



But,  Gaza George, you seem to overlook that your new masters want to take over the world for Islam.  I think many of us realize that you will be happy to become a Dhimmi if they were lucky enough to do so.  Can you tell us why Egypt isn't supplying electricity to their Arab brethren?  By the way, before the Israelis tooks over the administration of these disputed territories and put in infrastructure, can you tell us about all the plants that were set up by the Egyptians so that the Gazans would receive electricity or did they have to use candlelight at night?  Why not ask the man Alo who started the Electronic Intifada to give you a little history about how the Arabs were living before the Israelis took over the administration of these two areas.  He should know all about it.  Can you get back to us with what he told you?  Thanks.

Gaza George must think that all those innocent people set upon by his new masters in Iraq are getting excellent medical treatment from his new masters.  Actually, he cares nothing about these people or even the Palestinian Arabs, and is just using the Palestinians  as his pawns in his fight against his favorite scapegoats, the Jews.


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 12, 2014)

protectionist said:


> 1.  What does thousands of rockets being fired at Israel (obtained from Iran) have to do with terrorism ?  That a rhetorical question.  I'll answer it.  EVERYTHING.
> 
> 2.  What does hundreds of tunnels bored into Israel (using concrete intended for peaceful purposes) have to do with terrorism ?  Again, EVERYTHING.
> 
> ...


I asked you 3 questions, are you going to answer them?


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 12, 2014)

Slyhunter said:


> You're as bad as Gaza George, get off it already. Everybody knows he's a Islamic loving loon. We don't need you spelling it out for us. Say something pertinent or say nothing at all.


I gave you a point on the wrong post.

595 was the one it was supposed to be.


----------



## Carlsen (Aug 12, 2014)

Ropey said:


> ^meh
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The USA and UK give Israel much money t o support the war in Gaza. Israel have more then 400 missiles that can hit anywere i n Europe.  So who send missiles that hit Gaza to kill more then 1,000 civilian women and children since war begin?

.


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 12, 2014)

Carlsen said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> > ^meh
> ...



The US and UK also give money to Aza.
Does the government of Aza, known as Hamas, use that money to further education and developement their OWN advanced technology?
Of course not!
They're too busy spending the money on tunnels under other nations.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 12, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > 1.  What does thousands of rockets being fired at Israel (obtained from Iran) have to do with terrorism ?  That a rhetorical question.  I'll answer it.  EVERYTHING.
> ...



Your loaded questions don't make any sense.  Do you have point hidden in here somewhere ?  >  If so, let's hear it.

PS - you need not answer my questions.  I already answered them for you. (in Post # 585)


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 13, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...







 Not according to the journalists that where staying in the hotel, they saw the rocket launchers being erected and realised that they were being used as human shields.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 13, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...






 One person voicing his opinion, what about the many hundreds of thousands of muslim leaders that chant the Islamic mantra "KILL THE JEWS"

 How about the hamas charter that says

  Article Eight: The Slogan of the Hamas
Allah is its goal, the Prophet its model, the Quran its Constitution, Jihad its path and *death for the case of Allah *its most sublime belief


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 13, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...







 They cant as they don't control it, but if they paid their bills they would get more electricity. Just as if they ceased all violence, terrorism and belligerence the blockade would be lifted.  The fault lies with the terrorists of hamas in gaza and not with the jews.
 How would you like to be faced with bombings, rapings, murders, beatings and violence all day every day because of some 1400 year old book that says god gave the world to muslims and they will kill to own it all.

 This is what all muslims work by


 [2.190] ...fight in the way of Allah with those who fight with you...[2.191] And kill them wherever you find them, and drive them out from whence they drove you out, and persecution is severer than slaughter, and do not fight with them at the Sacred Mosque until they fight with you in it, but if they do fight you, then slay them; such is the recompense of the unbelievers.

 ...the spoils of war...The spoils of war belong to Allah and the messenger


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 13, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > 1.  What does thousands of rockets being fired at Israel (obtained from Iran) have to do with terrorism ?  That a rhetorical question.  I'll answer it.  EVERYTHING.
> ...





 You have been asked 300 questions will you answer them..................


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 13, 2014)

Carlsen said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> > ^meh
> ...






 The UN alone gives Palestine more money in one month than Israel gets in aid in one year. The weapons are bought and not given freely, and many of Israel's armaments are home produced and they are pin point accurate. So if women and children are acting as human shields under the Geneva conventions they are no longer civilians but militia. 
 I wonder if the UN will try and change International law in favour of the Palestinian terrorists so they can arrest Jews and take the land of Israel away.  We need a referendum in every UN nation asking the people to vote on continual membership of the UN, see how the voting goes.


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 13, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Sweet_Caroline said:
> ...


*No, they didn't.*

"'The whole incident was awful,' he said. 'From where I was, I saw a group of small boys playing by the fishermans container and I wondered what they were doing there. The first missiles were aimed straight at the container.'

'I then saw four escaping and they got about 200 metres from the container and another shell targeted them directly. Because it was so far from the container, I was sure they had been directly targeted. I have experienced three different wars and this is the worst thing I have seen. Its a real catastrophe.'

"Lying on a bed at Gaza Citys Shifa Hospital waiting for surgery, Hamad Bakr said he too was sure he and his friends had been deliberately pinpointed.

'We were playing and there was a rocket fired, which killed one of our group,' he said. 'Then there was a second missile and three others died. At that point, we started to run to the hotel.'

Israel strike kills four boys on Gaza beach as 'humanitarian ceasefire' announced - Telegraph


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 13, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


*Millions of Jews support the Likud Charter:*

"a. 'The Jordan river will be the permanent eastern border of the State of Israel.'

"b. 'Jerusalem is the eternal, united capital of the State of Israel and only of Israel.
The government will flatly reject Palestinian proposals to divide Jerusalem'

"c. 'The Government of Israel flatly rejects the establishment of a Palestinian Arab state west of the Jordan river.'

"d. 'The Jewish communities in Judea, Samaria and Gaza are the realization of Zionist values. Settlement of the land is a clear expression of the unassailable right of the Jewish people to the Land of Israel and constitutes an important asset in the defense of the vital interests of the State of Israel. The Likud will continue to strengthen and develop these communities and will prevent their uprooting."

The Hateful Likud Charter Calls for Destruction of Any Palestinian State | Informed Comment


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 13, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...


*The Greed of some Jews:*

"And just three weeks ago, speaking at a press conference, Netanyahu said:
'I think the Israeli people understand now what I always say: that there cannot be a situation, under any agreement, in which we relinquish security control of the territory west of the River Jordan.'

"As David Horovitz wrote in The Times of Israel:
'He wasnt saying that he doesnt support a two-state solution. He was saying that its impossible. This was not a new, dramatic change of stance by the prime minister. It was a new, dramatic exposition of his long-held stance.

"'In other words, no independent Palestinian state. Period. Ever.'"

The Hateful Likud Charter Calls for Destruction of Any Palestinian State | Informed Comment


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Aug 13, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



Tough.  The Jews were given that land in 1922, voted by the League of Nations in San Remo.  Why should they give it away, particularly as giving away land has not brought Israel peace.


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 13, 2014)

Sweet_Caroline said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


What makes you think Europeans had any authority to authorize the Zionist colonization of Palestine in 1922? There were ten times as many Arabs as Jews living between the River and the sea at that time, and Jews have been stealing arab land and driving them into refugee camps ever since. Is that  your idea of self-determination?


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Aug 13, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



What makes *ME* think?  The case is *ALL 51 MEMBER NATIONS OF THE LEAGUE OF NATIONS VOTED TO GIVE THE LAND TO THE JEWS*.   Israel has given away enough land, far more than it should have or was entitled to give away.  No more land giveaways.  The give me give me mentality of the Palestinians is to stop.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 13, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...






 And here is first hand experience from a Journalist

Spanish Journalist in Gaza: Hamas Launched Rockets From Press Hotel | Jewish & Israel News Algemeiner.com

 Freelance Spanish journalist Fernando Gutiérrez said on Twitter Hamas was launching rockets from the press hotel, in Gaza.

In Spanish, Gutiérrez, who is writing for Melilla Hoy, tweeted, On Saturday, 9th of August, Hamas launched a battery of rockets from the press hotel. What was their intent? To provoke Israel to kill us?#SaveGazaFromHamas.

The journalist later said he recorded audio of the rockets being launched.

On Twitter, Gutiérrez told followers that he went to Gaza to see the facts for himself.

In another popular tweet in Spanish, Gutiérrez said, I would be lying if I told you I saw signs of apartheid in Israel. But Im not going to lie, posting a photo of an Arab IDF soldier kissing his mother, wearing a hijab, on the cheek.



 Guess your ANTI SEMITIC SOURCES are wrong


----------



## Challenger (Aug 13, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> ...And here is first hand experience from a Journalist
> 
> Spanish Journalist in Gaza: Hamas Launched Rockets From Press Hotel | Jewish & Israel News Algemeiner.com
> 
> ...



Clearly another foreign journalist fooled by Pallywood....


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 13, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


Guess you didn't notice your heroic people murdered the four cousins on Wednesday, July 16? 

You can't even find convincing hasbara liars for you cause.

Maybe you should convert to Islam?


----------



## Sally (Aug 13, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



Wouldn't it be great if for once Gaza George could fake it that he really cares about Arab children?  My goodness, here we are on a Middle East forum, and we all know that thousands and thousands of children have been murdered by Gaza George's new masters, and yet he has not said one word about those unfortunate children.  Now if he could only find a way to blame his favorite scapegoats, the Jews, for the murder of these thousands and thousands of Arab children, he would not hesitate to do so.  Since Gaza George is ignoring what his new masters are doing, instead of telling another poster that perhaps he chould convert to Islam, maybe it is Gaza George who should be the one converting to Islam.


----------



## Crystalclear (Aug 13, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> What makes you think Europeans had any authority to authorize the Zionist colonization of Palestine in 1922?


They had the mandate over Palestine,  so they were actually the governing power. They had all the authority over the region, just like the Ottoman Empire was the governing power over Palestine before WW1.

So, of course the Europeans had the authority to do that.



georgephillip said:


> There were ten times as many Arabs as Jews living between the River and the sea at that time, and Jews have been stealing arab land and driving them into refugee camps ever since. Is that  your idea of self-determination?



Israel had been attacked many times by their Arab neighbours. Israel fought back and gained territory. They have even returned land in return for peace treaties.
In those Arab-Israeli wars many Jews from all Arab nations fled to Israel, but the Arab nations did not want to help out the Palestinian refugees. Israel, of course, did not want the Arabs back in their country after starting several wars with the goal to destroy Israel. That's why the Palestinians moved to refugee camps.
So, you can't blame that all on Israel, but more on the Arab neighbours who didn't want to help out the Palestinian refugees. If they helped the refugees out, there wouldn't even be something as a refugee problem.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 13, 2014)

Crystalclear said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > What makes you think Europeans had any authority to authorize the Zionist colonization of Palestine in 1922?
> ...



There's an awful lot of many in those Arab nations too.  Lots of rich Arab Muslims.


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 13, 2014)

Sweet_Caroline said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Sweet_Caroline said:
> ...


How much land did all 51 MEMBER NATIONS own in Palestine?
How much did they "give" to Jews ALONE?
Link?


----------



## protectionist (Aug 13, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



*EXTERMINATE* the terrorists!!  *KILL* Hamas!!


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 13, 2014)

Crystalclear said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > What makes you think Europeans had any authority to authorize the Zionist colonization of Palestine in 1922?
> ...


*Zionism started the wars between Jew and Arab in Palestine.
Who do you blame for that?*

"There can be no voluntary agreement between ourselves and the Palestine Arabs.  Not now, nor in the prospective future.  I say this with such conviction, not because I want to hurt the moderate Zionists.  

"I do not believe that they will be hurt. 

"Except for those who were born blind, they realised long ago that it is utterly impossible to obtain the voluntary consent of the Palestine Arabs for converting 'Palestine' from an Arab country into a country with a Jewish majority."

"The Iron Wall" | Jewish Virtual Library

*In the late 19th century, Jews from Europe without ties to Palestine embarked on a plan to colonize a "land without a people."

It was a lie then, and it is still a lie today.*


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 13, 2014)

protectionist said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Sweet_Caroline said:
> ...


*How do you feel about Likud?*

"a. 'The Jordan river will be the permanent eastern border of the State of Israel.'
b. 'Jerusalem is the eternal, united capital of the State of Israel and only of Israel.
The government will flatly reject Palestinian proposals to divide Jerusalem'
c. 'The Government of Israel flatly rejects the establishment of a Palestinian Arab state west of the Jordan river.'
d. '*The Jewish communities in Judea, Samaria and Gaza are the realization of Zionist values*. Settlement of the land is a clear expression of the unassailable right of the Jewish people to the Land of Israel and constitutes an important asset in the defense of the vital interests of the State of Israel. The Likud will continue to strengthen and develop these communities and will prevent their uprooting.'"

The Hateful Likud Charter Calls for Destruction of Any Palestinian State | Informed Comment

*Do you believe Judea, Samaria, and Gaza are part of Israel?*


----------



## Sally (Aug 13, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> Crystalclear said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



But, Gaza George, you never mention what the British officials in the area reported -- that the Arabs were swarming in from their impovershed countries because the Jews had jobs for them, the same reason that the Central Americans have flooded into the Picoi Union area where you live -- they came for jobs.  What would have happened to these poor Arabs if they had stayed in their original countries without work to support a family?  We see how desperate people are to leave their poor countries that many from Africa try to reach Europe on boats which are unseaworthy, and thus they drown.  Mexicans are willing to trek through the desert to get to the U.S. and many have died on their way here.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 13, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


*
EXTERMINATE *the terrorists!!* KILL* Hamas!!


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 13, 2014)

Sally said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Crystalclear said:
> ...


"Sir Ronald Storrs, the first Governor of Jerusalem, certainly had no illusions about what a 'Jewish homeland' in Palestine meant for the British Empire: 'It will form for England,' he said, 'a little loyal Jewish Ulster in a sea of potentially hostile Arabism.'

Divide and Conquer as Imperial Rules - FPIF


----------



## Sally (Aug 13, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



Poor Gaza George, he must have spanned this site over a hundred times by now.  I certainly wish he would get out of his tiny apartment and ask the Central Americans in his own neighborhood with whom he can actually communicate with in English (some of them must speak some English) why they left their own countries to come up here.  He will find that it is the same reason those Arabs flooded into Israel when the Jews had jobs for them, as reported by the British officials stationed in the area.  Meanwhile, all the viewers can see that Gaza George has no interest in what is happening in the rest of the Middle East even though he parks himself regularly on this forum when he is not bashing Israel and the Jews elsewhere.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 13, 2014)

Sweet_Caroline said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Sweet_Caroline said:
> ...



Quote?


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 13, 2014)

P F Tinmore said:


> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


Hasbara is working overtime trying to rewrite their latest crusade in Gaza.
Please be patient.


Israeli Violations of International Law


----------



## toastman (Aug 13, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Sweet_Caroline said:
> ...



The first one in your link is just too funny:
1. ILLEGAL ACQUISITION OF LAND BY FORCE: Israel annexes land occupied by force during 1948 war 

  

5 Arab armies attack Israel by surrounding the entire region, and Israel took the land by FORCE? Hahaha!
You deluded leftists are so good at re writing history!


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 14, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...






 No guessing about it the evidence shows that hamas used the area for attacks on Israel, or don't you believe the journalist that spoke openly because he is sick and tired of being threatened by hamas  and wont be going back.   Guess you didn't notice all the military installations caught on camera right next to civilian structures. And with all that open ground they could use for military attacks as well


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 14, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...







 Under CUSTOMARY INTERNATIONAL LAW nost of it, and the arab muslims owned less that 1% , the Palestinian Christians just over 1% AND THE Jews 7%.   The Jews received about 18% of the total land area with the rest going to the arab muslims over the years. Don't you do any research into the history of the Palestinian mandate


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 14, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> Crystalclear said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...








 Once more you show your lack of research and intelligence regarding Palestine, as the war started way back in 632 C.E. when Mohamed started on his world domination and wiped out the Jewish tribe at medina. He then had it made into a religious command and had it written down for the muslims to follow for ever. His command was " KILL THE JEWS WERE EVER YOU FIND THEM " and that has been the state of play for the last 1400 years. This has shown in the many thousands of massacres of the Jews in the M.E over the last one and a half millennia and not a Zionist in sight. Not even in 1929 when the grand mufti organised the massacre of the Jews in Hebron and Jerusalem, all of them with a history in Palestine stretching back 4,500 years.

 Heres the biggest LIE from the pro ISLAMONAZI TERRORISTS that arab muslims have lived in Samaria and Judea  for over 2,000 years when islam is barely 1400 years old


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 14, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...







 More to the point what do you think of the arab muslims claims 

 "Our basic objective will be the destruction of Israel. The Arab people want to fight . . . The mining of Sharm el Sheikh is a confrontation with Israel. Adopting this measure obligates us to be ready to embark on a general war with Israel."  Nasser, May 27, 1967 

 "We will not accept any ... coexistence with Israel. ... Today the issue is not the establishment of peace between the Arab states and Israel .... The war with Israel is in effect since 1948."  Nasser, May 28, 1967 

 May 19, 1967: "This is our chance Arabs, to deal Israel a mortal blow of annihilation, to blot out its entire presence in our holy land" 

May 22, 1967: "The Arab people is firmly resolved to wipe Israel off the map" 

May 27, 1967: "We challenge you, Eshkol, to try all your weapons. Put them to the test; they will spell Israel's death and annihilation." 

"The existence of Israel is an error which must be rectified. This is our opportunity to wipe out the ignominy which has been with us since 1948. Our goal is clear  to wipe Israel off the map. We shall, God willing, meet in Tel Aviv and Haifa."  President Abdel Rahman Aref of Iraq, May 31, 1967 

"This is a fight for the homeland  it is either us or the Israelis. There is no middle road. The Jews of Palestine will have to leave. We will facilitate their departure to their former homes. Any of the old Palestine Jewish population who survive may stay, but it is my impression that none of them will survive."  Shukairy, June 1, 1967 

"We shall destroy Israel and its inhabitants and as for the survivors  if there are any  the boats are ready to deport them."   Shukairy, June 1, 1967, speaking at a Friday sermon in Jerusalem 

"We want war. War is the only way to settle the problem of Israel. The Arabs are ready."  Yemeni Foreign Minister Salam



 Kinda damning don't you think when you have claimed that the arab muslims want peace


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 14, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...







 Well we have all seen how violent and murderous the arab muslims are over the last 1400 years. While everyone else was changing their lives for the better the arab muslims were engaging in child rape, violence, amputations, murder and theft.


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 14, 2014)

protectionist said:


> Your loaded questions don't make any sense.  Do you have point hidden in here somewhere ?  >  If so, let's hear it.
> 
> PS - you need not answer my questions.  I already answered them for you. (in Post # 585)


So you're not even man enough to answer a direct question?

You didn't answer jack shit in 585!  You made up your own questions to avoid answering mine.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 14, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Sweet_Caroline said:
> ...






 Do explain what land they acquired by force in 1948 when the Palestinian arab muslims refused to accept any land, thus giving up any future claims to the land. It was not until 1988 that the Palestinians realised that they were going to get nothing as the land was still disputed so they filed a hurried declaration of independence which is illegal by the way having been written by an OUTSIDE INTERFERENCE to the Palestinians free determination.

Despite the proclamation of the State of Palestine, at the time the Palestine Liberation Organization did not exercise control over any territory, and designated Jerusalem as the capital of Palestine,which was under Israeli control and claimed by it as Israel's capital. Though recognised by over 100 countries, *no de facto independent Palestinian state has come into existence in the Palestinian territories. *


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 14, 2014)

toastman said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...






 As CUSTOMARY INTERNATIONAL LAW SHOWS

 Despite the proclamation of the State of Palestine, at the time the Palestine Liberation Organization did not exercise control over any territory and designated Jerusalem as the capital of Palestinewhich was under Israeli control and claimed by it as Israel's capital. Though recognised by over 100 countries, *no de facto independent Palestinian state has come into existence in the Palestinian territories*.


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 14, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


*You mean this journalist?*

"In Spanish, Gutiérrez, who is writing for Melilla Hoy, tweeted, '*On Saturday, 9th of August*, Hamas launched a battery of rockets from the press hotel. What was their intent? To provoke Israel to kill us?'"

*You haven't proven that Gutierrez was staying at the same hotel as the journalists who witnessed Israel's heroic murder of four cousins on Wednesday, July 16th.

Gutierrez also said he "saw no signs of apartheid in Israel."

Did he miss the Right of Return?

When Jews give up the Zionist dream of possessing all the land of Palestine for themselves, resistance to their illegal occupation will end.

Not before.*

Spanish Journalist in Gaza: Hamas Launched Rockets From Press Hotel | Jewish & Israel News Algemeiner.com


----------



## Challenger (Aug 14, 2014)

Sally said:


> ...But, Gaza George, you never mention what the British officials in the area reported -- that the Arabs were swarming in from their impovershed countries because the Jews had jobs for them...



Hope Simpson would disagree with you, for one. So do tell, which British officials, where and when?


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 14, 2014)

toastman said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...


*How old were you when you first heard about those "5 Arab armies?"
Possibly, you've been spoon-fed kosher bs on this subject your entire life?
Those armies took defensive positions around land allocated to the Arab state so there would not be a repeat of the heroic Jew assault on Jaffa.
Remember that one, Toastie?*

"It was 46 years ago, on May 13, 1948the day before Israel's creationthat the all-Arab seaside city of Jaffa surrendered to Jewish forces. It was the largest Arab city in Palestine and, under the U.N. Partition Plan, was to have been part of a Palestinian state. But Menachem Begin's terrorist Irgun group began bombarding civilian sectors of the city on April 25, terrifying the inhabitants into panicky flight."

Washington Report on Middle East Affairs - Arab Jaffa Seized Before Israel's Creation in 1948


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 14, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...







 Which other hotel was used for the journalists then ?

 What right of return would that be, and how is it apartheid to prohibit terrorists entry into a country or hostile aliens which the evicted arab muslims were. You really need to read the Geneva conventions some time


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 14, 2014)

Challenger said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > ...But, Gaza George, you never mention what the British officials in the area reported -- that the Arabs were swarming in from their impovershed countries because the Jews had jobs for them...
> ...





 Is this the same Hope-Simpson that wrote this in his report
 Prevention of illicit immigration.Finally, in closing the front door, steps should be taken to ensure that the backdoor should not be kept open for wouldbe immigrants into Palestine. The Chief Immigration Officer has brought to notice that illicit immigration through Syria and across the northern frontier of Palestine is material. This question has already been discussed. It may be a difficult matter to ensure against this illicit immigration, but steps to this end must be taken if the suggested policy is adopted, as also to prevent unemployment lists being swollen by immigrants from TransJordania.

 Then there are these

 By contrast, throughout the Mandatory period, Arab immigration was unrestricted. In 1930, the Hope Simpson Commission, sent from London to investigate the 1929 Arab riots, said the *British practice of ignoring the uncontrolled illegal Arab immigration from Egypt, Transjordan and Syria *had the effect of displacing the prospective Jewish immigrants. 8

The British Governor of the Sinai from 192236 observed: *This illegal immigration was not only going on from the Sinai, but also from Transjordan and Syria*, and it is very difficult to make a case out for the misery of the Arabs if at the same time their compatriots from adjoining states could not be kept from going in to share that misery. 

The Peel Commission reported in 1937 that the shortfall of land is&#8200;.&#8200;.&#8200;.&#8200;&#8203;due less to the amount of land acquired by Jews than to the *increase in the Arab population*.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 14, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...







 The arab muslims refused to accept the partition plan and so lost the right to the land, this is why today under CUSTOMARY INTERNATIONAL LAW THE LAND IS DISPUTED. Un res 242 and subsequent resolutions call on the parties to negotiate mutual borders


----------



## Challenger (Aug 14, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



Just a thought, Hamas is supposed to have launched rockets from a hotel the press were using? OK, fair point but why was Gutierrez the only one to report the incident? You'd think the other reporters staying there would have gone ballistic about being recklessly endangered, but I 've been unable to find anything about this other than from this Gutierrez chap tweeted on a hasbarra #savegazafromhamas. Anyone got a copy of Melilla Hoy?


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 14, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...


*Jews took Jaffa by force prior to May 1948.
Do you condemn that crime or many others that happened around the same time?*

"When future Israeli Prime Minister David Ben-Gurion learned that Jaffa had fallen, he wrote in his diary: 'Jaffa will be a Jewish city. War is war.' 

"To accomplish this, Israel set up a housing committee that was to allocate Palestinian homes and apartments to newly arrived Jewish families on certain dates. 

"But Israelis ignored the dates and occupied the abandoned residences on a first-come, first possess basis. Israeli immigrant chief Giora Yoseftal reported: 'Thus the populating of Jaffa was achieved by continuous invasions and counter invasions [of unauthorized immigrants.' 

"Within a short time some Jews had moved into abandoned Palestinian homes in Jaffa. 

"Although no figures appear to be available for Jaffa, *Palestinian bank accounts in Haifa containing 1.5 billion Palestinian pounds were seized by Israel.*"

Washington Report on Middle East Affairs - Arab Jaffa Seized Before Israel's Creation in 1948


----------



## Challenger (Aug 14, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...



You mean this Resolution 242- The one that has nothing to do with the partition plan of 1947?

Resolution 242 (1967)
of 22 November 1967


The Security Council,

Expressing its continuing concern with the grave situation in the Middle East,

Emphasizing the* inadmissibility of the acquisition of territory by war* and the need to work for a just and lasting peace in which every State in the area can live in security,

Emphasizing further that all Member States in their acceptance of the Charter of the United Nations have undertaken a commitment to act in accordance with Article 2 of the Charter,

1. Affirms that the fulfilment of Charter principles requires the establishment of a just and lasting peace in the Middle East which should include the application of both the following principles:

*(i) Withdrawal of Israel armed forces from territories occupied in the recent conflict;*

*(ii) Termination of all claims or states of belligerency and respect for and acknowledgment of the sovereignty, territorial integrity and political independence of every State in the area and their right to live in peace within secure and recognized boundaries free from threats or acts of force;*

2. Affirms further the necessity

(a)	For guaranteeing freedom of navigation through international waterways in the area;

*(b)	For achieving a just settlement of the refugee problem;*

c)	For guaranteeing the territorial inviolability and political independence of every State in the area, through measures including the establishment of demilitarized zones;

3. Requests the Secretary-General to designate a Special Representative to proceed to the Middle East to establish and maintain contacts with the States concerned in order to promote agreement and assist efforts to achieve a peaceful and accepted settlement in accordance with the provisions and principles in this resolution;

4. Requests the Secretary-General to report to the Security Council on the progress of the efforts of the Special Representative as soon as possible.

Also curious how an individual looses their rights to their own land when as a result of a rigged vote, "...it gave the majority of the land (56%) to the Jews, who at that stage legally owned only 7% of it and remained a minority (33% in 1946) of the population. There were also disproportionate allocations under the plan and the area under Jewish control contained 45% of the Palestinian population. The proposed Arab state was only given 45% of the land, much of which was unfit for agriculture." (taken from the Wikipedia article)

Normally when one party rejects a proposition, everyone gets together for a rethink and more negotiations, which is what would have happened had not the Zionist colonists declared their new "state".


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 14, 2014)

Challenger said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


I think there have been other reporters making the same claim after leaving Gaza.
Hamas would likely use international press a shields, and Hamas would likely intimidate
any reporters from revealing its war crimes.
The point I was trying to make is the four cousins were murdered on Wednesday 16 July and Gutierrez reported his experience over three weeks later on Saturday 9 August.
It seems entirely plausible both reports are accurate.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 14, 2014)

toastman said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Do you have a different story showing where Israel acquired land?


----------



## BillyP (Aug 14, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


All countries were acquired by force and defended. Just like where you live. Now please shut the fuck up.


----------



## BillyP (Aug 14, 2014)

P F Tinmore said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


All countries were acquired by force and defended, including all arab land. Just like where you live. Now please shut the fuck up.


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 14, 2014)

Challenger said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


There were Jews and Arabs who had been living in Palestine prior to 1948 who believed the UN violated its own charter by refusing to permit self- determination (voting) instead of imposing an arbitrary partition plan.

The vote would have produced a Semitic Union which could well stretch from the Nile to the Euphrates today with much less bloodshed than what we are currently seeing.


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 14, 2014)

BillyP said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


*You're a day late and a shekel short of reality, Bitch*

"It was 46 years ago, on May 13, 1948the day before Israel's creationthat the all-Arab seaside city of Jaffa surrendered to Jewish forces. It was the largest Arab city in Palestine and, under the U.N. Partition Plan, was to have been part of a Palestinian state. 

"But Menachem Begin's terrorist Irgun group began bombarding civilian sectors of the city on April 25, terrifying the inhabitants into panicky flight.

"At the time, the city's normal population of around 75,000 was already down to 55,000. 

"On the day of surrender less than three weeks later, only about 4,500 remained. The rest of Jaffa's citizens had fled their homes in terror, becoming part of the 726,000 Palestinian refugees created by the war."

Washington Report on Middle East Affairs - Arab Jaffa Seized Before Israel's Creation in 1948


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 14, 2014)

BillyP said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...



By the time Israel was created it was illegal to acquire land through the threat or use of force.


----------



## Sally (Aug 14, 2014)

P F Tinmore said:


> BillyP said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Now that is Mr. Hamas representative's view of this.  However, there are so many who will disagree with him and they have refuted this but he seems to say the same old stuff regardless.  By the way, Mr. Tinmore, even though you are obsessed with one little area of the world, do you have anything to say about what is happening in the rest of the Middle East where your brethren are busy murdering innocent others?


----------



## BillyP (Aug 14, 2014)

P F Tinmore said:


> BillyP said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



When the Chinese give back Tibet, Russia gives back Crimea, whites get South Africa back, Zimbabwe, the US gives back Saudi Arabia and gets out of all the places it got in by force like Germany and Japan... , north Vietnam gives back the South... Come back and we'll talk. Singly out Israel simply shows your anti semitism. 
And if you can't take land anymore by force, then what are Arabs fighting Israel for?


----------



## Sally (Aug 14, 2014)

BillyP said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > BillyP said:
> ...



You forgot to mention the Turks occupying part of Cyrus.  I am sure the Cypriots would like to see the Turks all gone.


----------



## Challenger (Aug 14, 2014)

Sally said:


> BillyP said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Which Cypriots, the Greek speakers or the Turkish speakers?


----------



## Sally (Aug 14, 2014)

Challenger said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > BillyP said:
> ...



From your home in England, I wouldn't think it would be a long trip for you to question these Cypriots and get their feeling of things regarding the Turks.  Perhaps some day you can take a longer trip and question the Tibetans how they feel about the Chinese.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 14, 2014)

P F Tinmore said:


> BillyP said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...






 And yet the ISLAMONAZIS are allowed to use force to acquire land to this day all over the world, so why aren't they stopped dead by the civilised UN and the western powers.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 14, 2014)

Challenger said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > BillyP said:
> ...






 The Turkish ones are the invaders and have no right to live there, they invaded and took by force Greek land and property. They operate an apartheid state in as much as you try and enter from the Greek side and you will be questioned on why you went to Greece and not Turkey.


----------



## aris2chat (Aug 14, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...



25 killed by a bomb there, 43 sent to jail for terrorism, here, recruiting boys to fight there, kids starving here, 50+ tortured and crucified there, Iron Dome stopping rockets here, hamas showing off rockets there......................

it can be a dangerous place to live because of hate, fanaticism and violence.


----------



## aris2chat (Aug 14, 2014)

Sally said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > BillyP said:
> ...


iran
Israel was created the same way Lebanon, Syria, Egypt and Jordan were created.  The same way other nations that had been part of "empires" were created.
Israel has a legal right to exist.  It has more historical, religious and cultural connection to the land.  It has done more to care for the land and develop it.  It has taken in refugees from around the world who were forced out of their homes and countries because of prejudice and hate.  It has defended the land and people from several wars in the last 65 yrs.


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 14, 2014)

aris2chat said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...


Israel was born of ethnic cleansing that resulted in over 700,000 indigenous residents of Mandate Palestine being forced from homes and farms that some had occupied for generations and funneled into squalid refugee camps in Lebanon, Syria, Egypt, and Jordan. This occurred because Arabs objected to a UN decree ( backed by the imperial powers of the day) that awarded Jews with over half the land of Mandate Palestine, in spite of the fact Jews owned about 6% of that real estate and comprised less than one-third of all the people living there. Jews won the war that resulted and during that aspect of their ethnic cleansing campaign increased their total land holdings to about 75% of Palestine,  without any regard for the Hague Regulations of 1907 or the UN Charter of 1945 both of which make it illegal to acquire territory by force of arms.


----------



## Sally (Aug 14, 2014)

aris2chat said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



As you can see, Aris, from Gaza George's post after yours, he is only interested in involving his favorite scapegoats, the Jews, and is not interested in how these other countries were formed.  He keeps on spamming the same thing over and over as if it will make it true.  He, of course, leaves out the part where the Arab leaders told the Arabs in the area to leave so they wouldn't be in the way of the armies; and when the armies wiped out the Jews, the Arabs who left could come back and take the property of the Jews.  The Arabs who actually had property and businesses stayed in Israel and are now citizens of Israel.  Meanwhile, the killing is still going on in other Middle East areas, and Gaza George's eyes are tightly shut because he can't blame his scapegoats for all the murders which are being committed.  Rest assured, though, that he will spam his same bit  once again for perhaps the thousandth time.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 14, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...



Why don't you start your own thread, since you obviously refuse to stick to the topic which is the cause of the Gaza War, which is simply Islamic jihad. And this lunacy has been going on ever since the cancer of Islam began.  No matter waht Israel has done or hasn't done, jihadist lunatics like Hamas are going to attack, and all of this will not cease until they are completely wiped out.


----------



## Rehmani (Aug 14, 2014)

protectionist said:


> People should blaming Israel For the Gaza War.  They are just defending themselves from the Muslim terrorist creeps known as Hamas.  The Palestinians are just an unfortunate people caught in the crossfire.
> 
> The Hamas Charter clearly defines the reason for this terrible war.  It is because Hamas is a bunch of Muslim jihadist lunatics, hell bent on annihilating Israel.  All this talk about the Palestinians and land is just a con job to gain sympathy for Hamas. They don't care a wit about the Palestinians, and they invite harm to these poor people by attacking Israel and than locating themselves and their weapons closely among the  Palestinians, where they know this will get them killed.  Then they blame it on Israel and seek world condemnation,
> 
> ...



Only Blame go to Israel, because Israelis are invader they are the who pushed Palestinian in to camps and took away their lively hood and continue to refuse the peace deal approved by Arab league and continue the grab Palestinian remaining land and divide Palestine in four Countries in Jordan,Lebanon,Israel and pushing Palestinian into camp by not giving their country back to Palestinian, what is all that mean. It means they don't want peace at all. Not only that in the result now these paranoid Israelis got hard liner like Hamas and Hezbollah. Who do you think blame should go?


----------



## soonerthunder22 (Aug 15, 2014)

Israel is our only friend in the Middle East.  We should be doing everything in our power to aid this country who is surrounded by cutthroat savages.  If we had a president such as Netenyahu, we would be shoulder to shoulder with the Israelis...helping to fight off the despicable radical Islamist hoards and ridding the earth of every trace of ISIS, a militant group who is even too maniacal for al-Qaeda to sanction.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 15, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...







 No it was born out of a need for compassion that is still lacking in the arab muslims. At the end of the day the arab muslims really had no say in what the lands LEGAL OWNERS did with the land. They were just squatters living of the backs of the hard working Jews and being parasites, still clinging to a 7c declaration that their god had made them the chosen people and had given them the world to own. Every civilised history book tells of illegal arab muslim migration to Palestine on the rumours of work and possible theft of Jewish farms. A practise as old as islam itself and it is proscribed for muslims as a means of gaining land and sex slaves. The Palestinians have practised ethnic cleansing since the arrived in the land and just recently cleansed its land of 10% of the population and not a whisper from you lot. Same when hamas/fatah wiped out each others families in gaza and the west bank and more children were murdered then than Israel has killed since 2005, again not a whisper from you over this. In fact every time the Palestinians murder their own people or go on a killing spree you say nothing, but let the Jews defend themselves against Palestinian violence and terrorism and you make vile claims about war crimes and child murder that have no basis in truth or reality. Your common sense is blinded by your hatred of the Jews and you need to be treated for it before you do something stupid.


 Now show what territory Israel has stolen by force of arms, and none of your partisan ISLAMONAZI LYING SITES


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 15, 2014)

Rehmani said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > People should blaming Israel For the Gaza War.  They are just defending themselves from the Muslim terrorist creeps known as Hamas.  The Palestinians are just an unfortunate people caught in the crossfire.
> ...






 How can they be the invaders when they have lived on the land for 4,500 years, the arab muslims can only go back 1400 years. The arab muslims had no livelihoods as they were itinerant farm worlers relying on temporary work to subsist. What peace deal by the arab league, and ask yourself if you would accept total destruction and genocide under that deal. Show what land has been stolen and were it has been taken to. Under CUSTOMARY INTERNATIONAL LAW IT WAS NEVER ARAB MUSLIM LAND  so the Palestinians have no legal claim to it and this they know. The UN and International Law judges have said that the land was never theirs but still offered them part of it, but being greedy they want all the land in all the world as promised by Mohamed and allah. That is were the blame lies, not with the Jews.


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 15, 2014)

Sally said:


> Now that is Mr. Hamas representative's view of this.  However, there are so many who will disagree with him and they have refuted this ...


Are those "others", dumbass trolls, such as yourself?

Listen idiot, *"conquer by conquest"* has been outlawed ever since the end of WWII.  It has nothing to do with any psycho-spin you want to put on it.



> _Conquer by Conquest:
> The right of conquest is the right of a conqueror to territory taken by force of arms. It was traditionally a principle of international law which has in modern times gradually given way until its proscription after the Second World War when the crime of war of aggression was first codified in the Nuremberg Principles and then finally, in 1974, as a United Nations resolution 3314._


You cannot legally acquire land by force any more.


> _The completion of colonial conquest of much of the world, the devastation of World War I and World War II, and the alignment of both the United States and the Soviet Union with the principle of self-determination *led to the abandonment of the right of conquest in formal international law.* The 1928 Kellogg-Briand Pact, the post-1945 Nuremberg Trials, the UN Charter, and the UN role in decolonization saw the progressive dismantling of this principle._


Just so we're clear on this and how it applies to Israel...



> _ Definition of Aggression, United Nations General Assembly Resolution 3314 (XXIX).
> 
> *the territory of a State shall not be violated by being the object, even temporarily, of military occupation or of other measures of force taken by another State in contravention of the Charter*,
> 
> ...


Now lets review...

...you cannot hold onto land seized in a war.

Israel cannot hold onto land seized in a war.

Israel cannot hold onto the West Bank, Golan Heights, Gaza and East Jerusalem.

Those are not *"disputed"* areas, according to international law, they are *"occupied"* areas, for the reasons listed above.

Those areas are not Israeli land, Israeli property, or Israeli ancestral whatever BS you want to make up; they do not belong to Israel, nor will they ever belong to Israel.

There are only two options on Israel's table:

leave
or get their ass kicked, just like Germany
Eventually, the world will not tolerate another pariah state, led by Nazi-Netanfuckyou.



Sally said:


> but he seems to say the same old stuff regardless.


You really shouldn't talk about others saying_* "the same old stuff"!*_


----------



## protectionist (Aug 15, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > Now that is Mr. Hamas representative's view of this.  However, there are so many who will disagree with him and they have refuted this ...
> ...



The answer to all this is simple > * EXTERMINATE HAMAS!!!*  And all other Muslim, jihad, lunatic, idiot groups.


----------



## Challenger (Aug 15, 2014)

Sally said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...



As it happens I've been to both Northern and Southern Cyprus and often have interesting chats with my local kebab shop owner. Many Cypriots would like to see the Island united again, unfortunately on the Greek side there are too many nationalistic "Zionists" who want the Turkish speakers gone, despite the fact they've lived there for as long as each other and are basically the same people.


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 15, 2014)

protectionist said:


> The answer to all this is simple > * EXTERMINATE HAMAS!!!*  And all other Muslim, jihad, lunatic, idiot groups.


Is that your.................*FINAL SOLUTION?*


----------



## protectionist (Aug 15, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > The answer to all this is simple > * EXTERMINATE HAMAS!!!*  And all other Muslim, jihad, lunatic, idiot groups.
> ...



It's the ONLY solution.


----------



## Challenger (Aug 15, 2014)

protectionist said:


> The answer to all this is simple > * EXTERMINATE HAMAS!!!*  And all other Muslim, jihad, lunatic, idiot groups.



I suppose that's a "simple solution" for those too "simple-minded" to realise if you "exterminate" a group, you merely inspire others to take their place. Exterminate Hamas, you strengthen Islamic Jihad, exterminate Islamic Jihad, you strengthen whoever comes next in an endless cycle of extermination and creation.


----------



## Crystalclear (Aug 15, 2014)

Challenger said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > The answer to all this is simple > * EXTERMINATE HAMAS!!!*  And all other Muslim, jihad, lunatic, idiot groups.
> ...



But this policy prevents that any terrorist organisation becomes big enough to pose a threat to Israel.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 15, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > Now that is Mr. Hamas representative's view of this.  However, there are so many who will disagree with him and they have refuted this ...
> ...







You are the troll as shown by your many LIES that are destroyed on here

 What do you think the arab muslims are trying to do then, and have been doing since 632 C.E.

 Yet the Palestinians are allowed to get away with doing it, take Jerusalem and Lebanon as prime examples. Then take Jordan were they failed because the Jordanian army mass murdered 50,000 Palestinians as an example of what would happen.

 Yet arab muslims are allowed to do as they want and take control of land that is not theirs. In recent years this has happened in Iraq, Lebanon, Syria, Egypt and Somalia. Why no outrage at these WAR CRIMES and breaches of INTERNATIONAL LAW ?

 Why did you miss these parts from your C&P, is it because they show that Israel is right in what they do

 3. Calls upon all States to refrain from all acts of aggression and other uses of force contrary to the Charter of the United Nations and the Declaration on Principles of International Law concerning Friendly Relations and Cooperation among States in accordance with the Charter of the United Nations;[FN2]

Recalling also the duty of States under the Charter to settle their international disputes by peaceful means in order not to endanger international peace, security and justice

Aggression is the use of armed force by a State against the sovereignty, territorial integrity or political independence of another State, or in any other manner inconsistent with the Charter of the United Nations, as set out in this Definition.   ( this has been the case since 1947 with regards to arab muslim attacks on the Jews and Israel ) Don't forget 200 rocket attacks in the months leading up to the reprisals against hamas.

 g) The sending by or on behalf of a State of armed bands, groups, irregulars or mercenaries, which carry out acts of armed force against another State of such gravity as to amount to the acts listed above, or its substantial involvement therein.   A common hamas tactic as shown by their own videos




 Read the Geneva conventios regarding the occupation of land for defence, and the recent attacks on Israel show they are right in occupying the west bank

 Who owns Jerusalem under International law, because it was never part of Palestine was it

 Third option invoke INTERNATIONAL LAW and demand the UN sends in troops to evict all arab muslims from Jewish owned land in Jerusalem. Then accept the Palestinian declaration of war and engage them under the rules of war. This will result in gaza being flattened and the UN having to rebuild the city.


 Now don't let your NAZI ANTI SEMITIC JEW HATRED  cloud your ability to see and think straight as it is an embarrassment having to show you up as a RABID LIAR every day.


----------



## Challenger (Aug 15, 2014)

Crystalclear said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...



Ah, yes, "Mowing the grass". Unfortunately this policy also generates groups like Al-Quaeda and the IS.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 15, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > The answer to all this is simple > * EXTERMINATE HAMAS!!!*  And all other Muslim, jihad, lunatic, idiot groups.
> ...






 Is it any different to yours that has been in action since 1933 when your God first spoke of it.


----------



## Challenger (Aug 15, 2014)

Looks like even the "Righteous Among the Nations" aren't immune from Zionist acts of genocide. "Dutch nonagenarian returns Righteous Among the Nations medal after six relatives killed in Gaza."

=http://www.haaretz.com/mobile/.pre...orldIsrael News - Haaretz Israeli News source


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 15, 2014)

Challenger said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > The answer to all this is simple > * EXTERMINATE HAMAS!!!*  And all other Muslim, jihad, lunatic, idiot groups.
> ...



Till in the end there are no more Islamic extremists, and that would mean no more arab muslims.    Have you a better idea on how to deal with hamas and their extremist actions


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 15, 2014)

Challenger said:


> Crystalclear said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...





 But they would be in such small numbers as to not be a problem to anyone, then the world would laugh at their ineptitude and loss of face.  Something the muslims can not abide


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 15, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> You are the troll as shown by your many LIES that are destroyed on here
> 
> What do you think the arab muslims are trying to do then, and have been doing since 632 C.E.
> 
> ...


I swear, you talk like a 15 year old!


----------



## Indofred (Aug 15, 2014)

Challenger said:


> Looks like even the "Righteous Among the Nations" aren't immune from Zionist acts of genocide. "Dutch nonagenarian returns Righteous Among the Nations medal after six relatives killed in Gaza."
> 
> =http://www.haaretz.com/mobile/.pre...orldIsrael News - Haaretz Israeli News source



Risk your life to save a Jew, but watch helplessly as Jews murder your family.
Sounds about right for the Zionist element.
Dutch nonagenarian returns Righteous Among the Nations medal after six relatives killed in Gaza - World Israel News | Haaretz

I'll bet the chap regrets his bravery and the sacrifices his family made.


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 15, 2014)

protectionist said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...


You can't remember the title you gave to your thread?
STOP BLAMING ISRAEL...
Israel is to blame for its latest "mowing the lawn" turf war in Gaza in exactly the same way it was responsible for al-Nakba in 1948, and the Jews are responsible for exactly the same motives; they want all the land between the River and the sea for themselves.

Your ignorance of the context changes nothing.


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 15, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...


"Gazas economic decline is seen in the near collapse of its agricultural sector. 

"One factor is the destruction of around 7,800 acres of agricultural land during Cast Lead. Consequently, approximately one-third of Gazas total arable land is out of production. 

"Furthermore, Israeli-imposed buffer zones  areas of restricted access  now absorb nearly 14 percent of Gazas total land and at least 48 percent of total arable land.

"Similarly, the sea buffer zone covers 85 percent of the maritime area promised to Palestinians in the Oslo Accords, reducing 20 nautical miles to three, where waters are fouled by sewage flows in excess of 23 million gallons daily.

"Another critical constraint is water. Gazas aquifer has been ruined by prolonged over-pumping and sewage and contaminant infiltration.

"Almost all of Gazas municipal wells used for drinking water are seriously polluted. 

"Due to the breakdown of Gazas sanitation infrastructure, particularly after 2008, this infiltration has led to elevated levels of nitrates and chlorides in the groundwater and soil  far above World Health Organization safety levels  posing a dangerous health risk to humans and livestock.

"Israels blockade policy restricts the entry of materials needed to repair, maintain, and upgrade Gazas sewage and wastewater treatment infrastructure. Save the Children reported in 2011 that Israeli airstrikes destroyed water and sanitation infrastructure valued at $1.3 million."

Where?s our humanity for Gaza? - Opinion - The Boston Globe


----------



## BillyP (Aug 15, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


Good, Gazans seem closer to total defeat and surrender.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 15, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > You are the troll as shown by your many LIES that are destroyed on here
> ...






 Typical looney right Nazi trick when you cant win the argument, insult the other poster.

 Now about your constant LIES dildo why do you do it ?


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 15, 2014)

Indofred said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like even the "Righteous Among the Nations" aren't immune from Zionist acts of genocide. "Dutch nonagenarian returns Righteous Among the Nations medal after six relatives killed in Gaza."
> ...







As is his right, I doubt the Jews will lose sleep over this............


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 15, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...






 Do explain how this is when hamas declared war on Israel by riring over 200 rockets and mortars at Israel in the months leading up to the retaliation. Maybe Israel should do what hamas does and fire rockets at gaza, targeting schools, kindegartens, playgrounds and anywhere else children are to be found.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 15, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...







 What has that got to do with Israel when it is hamas that causes the problems

 1) Who used the agricultural land for terrorist attacks, not Israel

 2)Who caused cast lead by firing rockets at Israeli children non stop, not Israel

 3)Who caused that by trying to plant bombs and firing illegal rockets at Israeli children, not Israel

 4)Who caused that by smuggling in weapons and destroying the sewage treatment works, not Israel

 5) Who caused that by stealing steel pipes to make rockets, not Israel

 6) Who caused that by stealing steel pipes to make rockets, not Israel

 7) Who caused that by stealing steel pipes from sewage treatment works, not Israel

 8) Who caused that by firing rockets into Israel  and stealing steel pipes destined for repairs, not Israel


 So you see when you look at it with clear vision it all boils down to hamas and its terrorist policies and violence in the name of islam


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 15, 2014)

BillyP said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...






 Closer to mass epidemics brought about by hamas stealing the steel pipes used in sewage treatment works. Israel allows plastic pipes to enter but hamas just destroys  these as they don't make rockets


----------



## Crystalclear (Aug 15, 2014)

Challenger said:


> Crystalclear said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...



But they will be no problem, since they cannot grow enough due to the "mowing the grass" policy.


----------



## Vigilante (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## georgephillip (Aug 15, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


*It's still the occupation, Stupid*

"The Gaza Strip is now in its 46th year of occupation, 22nd year of closure, and sixth year of intensified closure. 

"The resulting normalization of the occupation assumes a dangerous form in the Gaza Strip, whose status as an occupied territory has ceased to matter in the West; the attention has shifted  after Hamass 2006 electoral victory and 2007 takeover of the territory  to Gazas containment and punishment, rendering illegitimate any notion of human rights or freedom for Palestinians.

"*The Israeli government has referred to its siege policy as a form of 'economic warfare.*'

"In a Nov. 2008 cable from the US embassy in Tel Aviv released by WikiLeaks, US officials wrote, 'As part of their overall embargo plan against Gaza, Israeli officials have confirmed . . . on multiple occasions that they intend to keep the Gazan economy on the brink of collapse without quite pushing it over the edge' with the aim of having Gazas economy 'functioning at the lowest level possible consistent with avoiding a humanitarian crisis.' 

"This was achieved through an Israeli-imposed blockade that ended all normal trade.

"The result has been high and persistent unemployment, which stood near 30 percent by June 2012, according to the International Monetary Fund. Approximately 39 percent of Gazas people lived below the poverty line in 2011. The figure would be far greater without donor aid."

Where?s our humanity for Gaza? - Opinion - The Boston Globe


----------



## Vigilante (Aug 15, 2014)

*Hamas Admits Harassing, Deporting Journalists Who Filmed Rockets*

INN ^ 


 In a remarkably candid interview on Lebanese TV, the head of foreign relations at Hamas&#8217;s Information Ministry in Gaza explained how harassment, interrogations and deportations were used to ensure that journalists reporting from Gaza during Operation Protective Edge stuck to Hamas&#8217;s official line and did not report &#8220;the Israeli narrative&#8221;. [&#8230;] Foreign journalists have regularly complained of being harassed by Hamas authorities in Gaza, directly leading to biased coverage in favor of Islamist terrorists and against Israel. &#8230;


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 15, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...


Israel shot dead four Palestinian children between 12/13 and 5/14, including one 15 year-old shot in the back from 100 meters away; how many rockets did Hamas retaliate with during those six months? Israel has failed to live up to the "ceasefire" it agreed to in 2012; why is that? Because Israel wants all of historical Palestine for Jews ALONE.


----------



## Sally (Aug 15, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



Any rational person is not going to fall for it that Gaza George actually cares for the Arabs.  He is only using those Arabs from one part of the Middle East as his pawns in his fight against his favorite scapegoats, the Jews.  I think people reazlize that losers in life always need someone to blame their failure on.  If he actually cared about the Arabs in general, on this Middle East forum, he certainly would have be posting about those other Arab people who have had to undergo such atrocities in other areas of the Middle East (where, of course, his scapegoats are not involved).  Even the Muslim clerics have something to say about Hamas. 

Cleric to Hamas: Show Regard for Lives of Muslims - Middle East - News - Arutz Sheva

Meanwhile I hope that Gaza George informs his pawns that when they want to make believe they are dead, they shouldn't move.

Israpundit » Blog Archive » Hamas puts the FUN into Funeral!


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 15, 2014)

Sally said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


"THE HASBARA PROJECT"





http://theglobalconsciousness.wordpress.com/2009/05/23/the-hasbara-project/


----------



## toastman (Aug 15, 2014)

George, do you think anyone here cares what you think anymore?? Your evident hatred for Jews had flushed your credibility down the toilet.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 16, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...






 No occupation in gaza, hamas has said so

 In a stunning about-face, and after decades of violence justified by excuses of being under occupation, Hamas recently admitted that Gaza is not occupied by Israel. And yet, the United Nations, which has long been reluctant to acknowledge Gazas change in status, is still silent on the issue.

In response to a statement by Hamas Politburo Chief Khaled Mashaal that Hamas will hold mass demonstrations against Israel inside Gaza to parallel those organized by the Fatah-controlled Palestinian Authority in the West Bank, Hamas Foreign Minister Mahmoud al-Zahar declared such a protest to be irrelevant. Al-Zahar stated that while the West Bank is still under occupation and that all forms of resistance, including armed resistance, should be used in that territory, popular resistance is inappropriate for the Gaza Strip.

 The international law of occupation requires that a hostile army have effective control over a territory in an area where its authority can be exercised, and to the exclusion of the territorys established government. As foreign minister speaking on behalf of the Hamas government, al-Zahar is giving public credence to what has been a fact since September 2005 that Israel is no longer in Gaza and that the Israeli government does not displace Hamas authority. The assertion that Gaza is no longer occupied is strongly supported by international law derived from the Geneva Conventions and legal precedent. For Hamas to state otherwise would undermine its own power and would be a profound display of the weakness of its government.

 While it is not legally necessary for the UN to acknowledge the absence of occupation in Gaza application of the Geneva Conventions and legal precedent have satisfied those requirements it is politically important for there to be a recognized change in status so that Israel will no longer be held to the more stringent legal requirements of an occupier and to lend greater legitimacy to Israels acts of self-defense. Gaza should have the intermediate status of a sui generis territory unique, of its own kind or class under the control of its own governing authority for the period between the end of occupation and until the finalization of permanent status negotiations. And, considering that the law, the facts, and the leadership of Hamas all indicate that Gaza is not occupied, there is no legitimate reason to continue to deem Gaza to be under occupation, a legally and factually inaccurate status.


 Which is what the UN did to South Africa and other countries and not a word was said, the fact is gaza is nit a country and has no legal identity until such time as the P.A. agrees to talks and agrees peace and mutual borders.  As sharia sherri says you reap what you sow.

 The unemployment is nothing to do with Israel, they don't employ Palestinians from gaza. It is up to the Palestinians government to provide the employment for the people, and in the current world economic climate.


 Now you are clutching at straws to attack Israel for something they have no control over.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 16, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...






 No concrete evidence of this being a fact is there, just "Palestinian sources" and pallywood productions. Like the two allegedly shot on nakbar day that were later shown to be faked. For every 100 claims of dead men coming from the Palestinians you can discount 99.9 of them as being LIES. 

 Since August 2005 when Israel withdrew from gaza and officially stated they were no longer intending to occupy gaza over 20,000 rockets and other missiles have been fired from gaza at Israel. These are an act of war that has resulted in responces from Israel that resulted in terrorists and militia being killed. So explain why when gaza was mot occupied or under any blockade the arab muslims fired rockets into ISRAEL. A declaration of war and illegal under the Geneva conventions


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 16, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> For every 100 claims of dead men coming from the Palestinians you can discount 99.9 of them as being LIES.


It's more like for every 100 claims you make, you can count 101 of them being LIES.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 16, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > For every 100 claims of dead men coming from the Palestinians you can discount 99.9 of them as being LIES.
> ...



Not me that gets outed every week for the LIES now is it dildo. Like the one were you said that hamas had not fired any rockets at Israel prior to july 4th. Or that a missile the size of a golf ball was the bullet that hit the Palestinian man running towards it in the back.


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 16, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> Not me that gets outed every week for the LIES now is it dildo.


What are you talking about?  You get outed every post!

You tell so many lies, that are so bad, you even out yourself (see below)!




Phoenall said:


> Like the one were you said that hamas had not fired any rockets at Israel prior to july 4th.


This is what I mean, you're deliberately trying to take what I said out of context.

Why don't you post my exact quote?  We both know why you don't!




Phoenall said:


> Or that a missile the size of a golf ball was the bullet that hit the Palestinian man running towards it in the back.


How does someone run backwards?


----------



## BillyP (Aug 16, 2014)

Why doesn't gaza just surrender? That would stop the fighting.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 16, 2014)

Challenger said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > The answer to all this is simple > * EXTERMINATE HAMAS!!!*  And all other Muslim, jihad, lunatic, idiot groups.
> ...



Nonsense.  There is no '_"whatever"_ in this scenario.  Your "logic" ignores the whole 1400 year history of Islam, it's looney Koran, and its bloody history.  If Hamas is replaced with some other Islamic jihadist group, then they also need to be exterminated.  That's the point. The enemy isn't just Hamas.  It is radical Islam.  It is ISIS, the Taliban, Hezbollah, Boko Haram, and all the rest of these gooneybirds all over the world.

No, the is no "whatever".  There is a war between radical Islam and normal people throughout the world. There are no groups like radical Islamists.  There is no other Koran.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 16, 2014)

Challenger said:


> Crystalclear said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...



  If one has ever had fleas in their carpet, they know that many more fleas are constanly being hatched.  Irrelevant.  You kill all the fleas and you keep killing them, and you educate young people to live correctly, at the same time.  Eventually you git rid of all the pests.  Your "generate' theory doesn't hold water.  The German Nazis generated many more new Nazis, and in a much wider range than just Germany.  It didn't help them, ultimately, as they were crushed by mostly 3 determined, and well-prepared countries (the US, Britain, & USSR)


----------



## protectionist (Aug 16, 2014)

Challenger said:


> Looks like even the "Righteous Among the Nations" aren't immune from Zionist acts of genocide. "Dutch nonagenarian returns Righteous Among the Nations medal after six relatives killed in Gaza."
> 
> =http://www.haaretz.com/mobile/.pre...orldIsrael News - Haaretz Israeli News source



Anyone killed in Gaza right now is being killed because of Hamas, and radical Islamist lunacy.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 16, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



Nonsense.  There is no_ "context"_other than the Muslim jihad clearly stated in the Hamas Charter.  Are you "ignorant" of THAT ?


----------



## protectionist (Aug 16, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



Palestinians have no one to blame for _"Israeli-imposed buffer zones" _than Hamas.  Were it not for Hamas, and their maniacal jihad, these buffer zones would not exist.  Would they exist if all the people (minus Muslim nutjobs) of Denmark were living there ?  Or the people of Switzerland ?  Ask yourself that.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 16, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...



That's exactly what Britain and the USA did to Germany (carpet-bombing) anfter Germany had done to Britain what Hamas has done to Israel. If israel engaged in the same recourse as the Allies did in World War II, this war would already be over, there be no Hamas at all, and ther would be very little left of Gaza.  Lucky for the Gazans and Hamas, the Israelis are concerned with the lives of the Palestinians.  The Israelis could also have taken the measures that the US took in Hiroshima & Nagasaki.  Instead they suffer deaths to their own soldiers to save innocent Palestinians (who many people would say aren't so innocent, after voting for Hamas - if they actually did do that)


----------



## protectionist (Aug 16, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



There is no occupation.  Israelis left Gaza in 2005.  There isn't an Israeli soldier, or settler, or Jew in Gaza, that wasn't caused to be there by Hamas 'rocketing.  And the blockade was imposed by Hamas, just like all the other trouble.  Eliminate the Koran, eliminate Hamas, and this all goes away.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 16, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> *Hamas Admits Harassing, Deporting Journalists Who Filmed Rockets*
> 
> INN ^
> 
> ...



If they had reported the truth, they'd have been killed.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 16, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


----------



## protectionist (Aug 16, 2014)

toastman said:


> George, do you think anyone here cares what you think anymore?? Your evident hatred for Jews had flushed your credibility down the toilet.



Without a doubt. Including that British-sounding name he goes by. I suppose if he used his real name (Mohammed, by any chance ?) his disguise would be blown.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 16, 2014)

I find it interesting that  people describe the Israeli  thing upon GAZA as an 
economic SIEGE--------is there something wrong with an economic siege?  
since about 1950----the entire muslim world has imposed an economic siege 
upon  Israel.      It works like this.     Islamic lands do no business with large 
corporations that do business with Israel ------they sorta manage to accomplish 
this thing.      The "thing"   is meant to be an ECONOMIC SIEGE.     PEPSI---
does  (or at least did not for decades)  do any business at all with Israel-----
if it did----it could not do business with any muslim countries.     Is there some-
thing wrong with an  ECONOMIC SIEGE?          is there something wrong with BDS?


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 16, 2014)

protectionist said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...


*I'm aware of the Likud Charter, as well.
Are you?
Likud wants no Palestinian state west of the Jordan River.
What does that tell you about the Jew's plans for Gaza?*

"Since virtually every comment on Hamas in American media includes the assertion that the groups Charter rejects Israels right to exist, its worth noting the following from the Likud Platform of 1999:

a. 'The Jordan river will be the permanent eastern border of the State of Israel.'

b. 'Jerusalem is the eternal, united capital of the State of Israel and only of Israel.
The government will flatly reject Palestinian proposals to divide Jerusalem'

c. 'The Government of Israel flatly rejects the establishment of a Palestinian Arab state west of the Jordan river.'

d. The Jewish communities in Judea, Samaria and Gaza are the realization of Zionist values. Settlement of the land is a clear expression of the unassailable right of the Jewish people to the Land of Israel and constitutes an important asset in the defense of the vital interests of the State of Israel. 

"The Likud will continue to strengthen and develop these communities and will prevent their uprooting."

The Hateful Likud Charter Calls for Destruction of Any Palestinian State | Informed Comment

*Can you figure out which charter has the most chance of success in Palestine?*


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 16, 2014)

protectionist said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


The buffer zones were there before Hamas came into existence.
What does that tell you about the Likud Charter and its well-publicized provision stating there will be no Arab state west of the Jordan river?
You seem to be telling us that you're not only ignorant of Israel's recent history, but you are actually indifferent to the fact that Jews have been practicing creeping annexation in Palestine since 1948.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 16, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



try again------the LIKUD  statement does not exclude a  state for the people who call themselves 
"palesstinians"    in the  LEVANT   ---(keeping in mind that just about the entire LEVANT is 
the historic  "Palestina"    ad described by  Herodotus----an idea that makes sense even today both 
culturally and linquistically)           HOWEVER  the hamas charter and  the  filth of shariah in general 
excludes a jewish homeland ANYWHERE in the LEVANT  which shariah enthusiasts actually do consider 
all      "MUSLIM LAND"            The Jordan river does seem to be a natural border -------
natural borders make good borders --------no border works for a  CALIPHATE MAN-----you 
got some UMMAHNIKS   ready to give up   THE CALIPHATE  aka DAR AL ISLAM?


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 16, 2014)

protectionist said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


Are you too fucking stupid to know the difference between sovereign states like Britain, the US, Germany, and Israel and an occupied territory like Gaza, or are you Jewish? Israel doesn't carpet bomb Gaza because the world community would vanish it from the page of time, not because the Jews running Israel have the slightest concern for human rights in Gaza. If you disagree, explain why there were twice as many Arabs as Jews living between the River and the sea in 1948, and there are equal numbers of each nation living on the same land today.


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 16, 2014)

irosie91 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...


The Hamas Charter ceased to be operational with the forming of the latest unity government in Palestine. The Likud Charter on the other hand makes no mention of the Levant, Herodotus, or sharia in general, it clearly states there will be no Arab state west of the Jordan river, which would seem to include Gaza and the West Bank. Why do you try to lie about the Zionist goal of controlling all of Palestine by Jews?


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 16, 2014)

protectionist said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


The only was this all goes away is if 80% of Gazans agree to leave their homes, businesses and farms and move to unknown parts of the world while a roughly equal number of Jew squatters flood into Gaza and solve the housing crisis in Israel.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 16, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> [
> 
> 
> The only was this all goes away is if 80% of Gazans agree to leave their homes, businesses and farms and move to unknown parts of the world while a roughly equal number of Jew squatters flood into Gaza and solve the housing crisis in Israel.




what  "businesses and farms"  ??     Gaza is a concentration camp.     People don't have businesses and
farms in concentration camps       Were there businesses and farms in Auschwitz?       The Gazans 
should be happy to leave the  CONCENTRATION CAMP-------as I recall---GETTING out to anywhere 
was the biggie for all the inmates of Auschwitz


----------



## Sally (Aug 16, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



As you keep on blabbering like the one-trick pony that you are, bringing up basically the same old stuff over and over, it is quite obvious that you aren't the least bit interested in what is happening in the rest of the Middle East even though you are here on the Middle East forum.  If you are going to keep blabbering about your favorite scapegoats, the Jews, at least give us new things to ponder about, such as:

Hamas admits intimidating foreign press who reported wrong 'message' | The Times of Israel

Grumbling in Gaza: Bitter voices of anti-Hamas dissent surface | The Times of Israel

Hamas TV shows Gaza missile production during war | The Times of Israel


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 16, 2014)

protectionist said:


> Nonsense.  There is no_ "context"_other than the Muslim jihad clearly stated in the Hamas Charter.  Are you "ignorant" of THAT ?


Are you ignorant the Charter is an outdated document they no longer follow, or are you just too pussy to admit it?


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 16, 2014)

protectionist said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


*Only if you promise to WHINE LOUDLY about the source:*

"However, reaction to the recent unity government announced in April this year was very different. A government of technocrats  comprising not a single Hamas member  was endorsed by both Fatah and Hamas in an attempt to end the isolation and strangulation of the Gaza strip. 

"As noted in the Independent at the time, this new government would 'adhere to the conditions of the Middle East Quartet [the EU, UN Russia and US], recognise Israel, ratify all signed agreements and renounce violence' according to a 'senior Palestinian official' quoted on the Times of Israel site. 

"As such, it was welcomed by both the US and the EU. 

"Israel no longer had Palestinian disunity as an excuse for refusing to engage in peace talks. 

"Nor did they have terrorism as an excuse, as Hamas had steadfastly stood by the terms of the 2012 ceasefire, not only ceasing their own rocket fire, but also successfully preventing rocket attacks by other Palestinian groups in Gaza. 

"And all this despite continuous violations of the ceasefire by Israel beginning before the ink was even dry  *from a refusal to lift the blockade (as required by the ceasefire terms*), to continued attacks on Palestinians, killing 4 and maiming nearly 100 within the first three months of the ceasefire alone. 

"Even after Israeli attacks were stepped up over the past year, with four Palestinian children shot dead by Israeli forces between December 2013 and May 2014, including a 15 year old shot in the back from 100m, Hamas held their fire.

"Netanyahus narrative of negotiations being impossible due to..."

Israel?s Real Target is Not Hamas » CounterPunch: Tells the Facts, Names the Names


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 16, 2014)

irosie91 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


*Your hasbara is going the way of Auschwitz inmates.
Do you feel it?*

"DEIR EL-BALAH, Gaza Strip   Mohammed al-Telbani lost his life's work when Israeli shells repeatedly slammed into his four-story snack and cookie factory during the Gaza war, finally sparking a fire that engulfed vats of margarine and sacks of cocoa powder.

"As he contemplated starting over, sitting near the smoldering ruins of one of Gaza's largest factories, he looked to Cairo for answers. 

"There, negotiators from Israel and Hamas launched another attempt Monday to negotiate an end to the 34-day-old war  and, perhaps even more crucial for Gaza's 1.8 million people, reach a new border deal for the coastal territory."

7-year-old border blockade, imposed to isolate Hamas, has hurt Gaza's 1.8 million people | Fox News


----------



## Sally (Aug 16, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



As bad as Gaza looks at the moment, we have to remember that there will be tons of money pooring into the area from different nations to rebuild.  Can Gaza George tell us who will be sending all the money to Iraq and Syria to help them rebuild?  Meanwhile, I wonder if Gaza George can tell us of any other people who have had their own relief agency looking out for their needs for years and years on end when there have been so many other areas in the world who have needed help desperately.  I don't think we have seen any Gazans looking like skin and bones the way we have seen other groups look.


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 16, 2014)

Sally said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


Greedy Jews destroyed Gaza, so let them pay to rebuild it.


----------



## Slyhunter (Aug 16, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Nonsense.  There is no_ "context"_other than the Muslim jihad clearly stated in the Hamas Charter.  Are you "ignorant" of THAT ?
> ...



So what's their new charter?


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 16, 2014)

Slyhunter said:


> So what's their new charter?


They won't do anything until the occupation ends, then they'll codify a new one recognizing Israel.


----------



## toastman (Aug 16, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > So what's their new charter?
> ...



The 'occupation' is not going to end until the Palestinians surrender...


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 17, 2014)

toastman said:


> The 'occupation' is not going to end until the Palestinians surrender...


You got your sense of morality and justice ass backwards.

The occupation is the cause of all the violence.

So the occupation must end, to end the violence.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 17, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...






 What housing crisis in Israel, there are plenty of areas the muslim immigrants can go to if they wanted. There is the arteas around the gaza border, or the area around the Syrian border. 
 It is the arab muslims that are overcrowded and want to force the Jews to move away so they can infest the land of Israel like the vermin they are


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 17, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...







 How about a link then georgie boy that shows the hamas charter is no longer operational. The way it was set up makes it impossible to alter or rescind without a quorum of at least 75% OF THE HAMAS LEADERSHIP 
 The likud charter is not binding and was rescinded when it was seen to cause problems for the party. Clutching at straws again georgie and running it into the ground.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 17, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Nonsense.  There is no_ "context"_other than the Muslim jihad clearly stated in the Hamas Charter.  Are you "ignorant" of THAT ?
> ...






 And you can of course produce the evidence to support this claim, as didn't hamas use their charter as justification to attack Israel in July ?

 keep trying dildo as one day you just might get it right, but then it will snow in hell


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 17, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...






 A pity your source is  

The Anti-Defamation League in 2007 described CounterPunch as an "anti-Zionist radical left newsletter". The pro-Israel media watchdog group Committee for Accuracy in Middle East Reporting in America (CAMERA) in 2007 described CounterPunch.org as an "extremist anti-Israel web site

 In 2004, Max Boot described CounterPunch as an "extreme" "conspiracy-mongering website", citing a 2003 article by Dave Lindorff comparing George W. Bush to Hitler. The same article was also referred to by James Taranto of the Wall Street Journal as similarly permitting the dismissal of CounterPunch ("an outfit whose staple is stuff comparing Bush to Hitler"). Lindorff has defended his article against this characterisation.

 So hardly an unbiased source of your POV, while you use proven ISLAMONAZI SOURCES you will be laughed at and seen as a complete moron.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 17, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...







 Then he should be claiming from hamas that allowed rocket launchers to be built close to his factory. They have over 50% of the gaza strip they can use for firing their missiles at Israel, so why do they need the civilian areas to do so.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 17, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...






 Wrong again georgie as it was greedy hamas that destroyed gaza with it terrorism and charter that they invoked in June of this year


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 17, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > So what's their new charter?
> ...






 How about a LINK that shows this to be true, or is it another of your LIES.

 You do realise that hamas invoked their charter starting in June of this year and are still spouting parts of it now.
 Until they get a quorum of 75% OF THE HAMAS LEADERSHIP  to meet in one particular place and vote on the alterations to the existing charter it stays in effect. This was done deliberately so that it can never be rescinded or altered


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 17, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> How about a LINK that shows this to be true, or is it another of your LIES.
> 
> You do realise that hamas invoked their charter starting in June of this year and are still spouting parts of it now.
> Until they get a quorum of 75% OF THE HAMAS LEADERSHIP  to meet in one particular place and vote on the alterations to the existing charter it stays in effect. This was done deliberately so that it can never be rescinded or altered


So what you're saying is...

...Hamas is waiting to vote on alterations, so the charter can never be altered?

Hmmm...........somewhere in the land of Ezra, a village is missing its idiot.


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 17, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> And you can of course produce the evidence to support this claim, as didn't hamas use their charter as justification to attack Israel in July ?


Already did and no they didn't.

Back to you.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 17, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > The 'occupation' is not going to end until the Palestinians surrender...
> ...





 Then how do you explain the violence before the occupation, the many terrorist attacks on Israeli children and civilians. Here are just some of the attacks that show the violence was there before the occupation

 Apr 16, 1957 - Militants infiltrated from Jordan, and killed two guards at Kibbutz Mesilot.
May 20, 1957 - A gunman opened fire on a truck in the Arava region, killing a worker.
May 29, 1957 - A tractor driver was killed and two others wounded, when the vehicle struck a landmine, next to kibbutz Kissufim.
June 23, 1957 - Israelis were wounded by landmines, close to the Gaza Strip.
Aug 23, 1957 - Two guards of the Israeli Mekorot water company were killed near Kibbutz Beit Govrin.
Dec 21, 1957 - A member of kibbutz Gadot was killed in the Kibbutz fields.
Feb 11, 1958 - Militants killed a resident of moshav Yanov who was on his way to Kfar Yona, in the Sharon area.
Apr 5, 1958 - Militants lying in an ambush shot and killed two people near Tel Lakhish.
Apr 22, 1958 - Jordanian soldiers shot and killed two fishermen near Aqaba.
May 26, 1958 - Four Israeli police officers were killed in a Jordanian attack on Mount Scopus, in Jerusalem. At 1654 Local time Lieutenant-Colonel Flint of the Mixed Armistice Commission was killed apparently by a single sniper round while trying to evacuate the dead and wounded Israelis from an Israeli police patrol. The Israeli police patrol was on a disputed route past the al-Issawiya village in the Jordanian controlled area of Mount Scopus.[9]
Nov 17, 1958 - Syrian Militants killed the wife of the British air attaché in Israel, who was staying at the guesthouse of the Italian Convent on the Mt. of the Beatitudes.
Dec 3, 1958- A shepherd was killed at Kibbutz Gonen. In the artillery attack that followed, 31 civilians were wounded.
Jan 23, 1959 - A shepherd from Kibbutz Lehavot HaBashan was killed.
Feb 1, 1959 - Three civilians were killed by a landmine near Moshav Zavdiel.
Apr 15, 1959 - A guard was killed at kibbutz Ramat Rachel.
Apr 27, 1959 - Two hikers were shot at close range and killed near Massada.
Oct 3, 1959 - A shepherd from kibbutz Heftziba was killed near kibbutz Yad Hana.
Apr 26, 1960 - Militants killed a resident of Ashkelon south of the city.
Apr 12, 1962 - Militants fired on an Egged bus on the way to Eilat; one passenger was wounded.
Sept 30, 1962 - Two Militants attacked an Egged bus on the way to Eilat. No one was wounded.
May 31, 1965 - Jordanian Legionnaires fired on the neighborhood of Musrara in Jerusalem, killing two civilians and wounding four.
June 1, 1965 - Militants attack a house in Kibbutz Yiftah.
Sept 29, 1965 - A Militant was killed as he attempted to attack Moshav Amatzia.
Nov 7, 1965 - A Fatah cell that infiltrated from Jordan blew up a house in Moshav Givat Yeshayahu, south of Beit Shemesh. The house was destroyed, but the inhabitants were unhurt.
Apr 25, 1966 - Explosions placed by Militants wounded two civilians and damaged three houses in moshav Beit Yosef, in the Beit She'an Valley.
May 16, 1966 - Two Israelis were killed when their jeep hit a terrorist landmine, north of the Sea of Galilee and south of Almagor. Tracks led into Syria.
July 14, 1966 - Militants attacked a house in Kfar Yuval, in the North.
July 19, 1966 - Militants infiltrated into Moshav Margaliot on the northern border and planted nine explosive charges.
Oct 27, 1966 - A civilian was wounded by an explosive charge on the railroad tracks to Jerusalem.

List of attacks against Israeli civilians before 1967 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

 There are many more such attacks that show you are talking bullshit and proves that you do not want the Jews to exist.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 17, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > How about a LINK that shows this to be true, or is it another of your LIES.
> ...





 No dildo I am telling it as it is, that hamas has made it impossible for their charter to be repealed or altered. This is something they learnt from the PLO who have the same rules in place to stop their charter from being repealed or altered. 

 Now about this LINK I asked for that shows your claims to be correct.  Or is your immature personal attack because you cant find one and want a way out.


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 17, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> Then how do you explain the violence before the occupation, the many terrorist attacks on Israeli children and civilians. Here are just some of the attacks that show the violence was there before the occupation
> 
> Apr 16, 1957 - Militants infiltrated from Jordan, and killed two guards at Kibbutz Mesilot.
> May 20, 1957 - A gunman opened fire on a truck in the Arava region, killing a worker.
> ...


What prompted Arab attacks in 1957?

Probably Israeli attacks in 1956?



> _Operation Kadesh: The Israeli operation in the Sinai Peninsula
> 
> *The conflict began on 29 October 1956. *At about 3:00 pm, Israeli Air Force Mustangs launched a series of attacks on Egyptian positions all over the Sinai. Because Israeli intelligence expected Jordan to enter the war on Egypt's side, Israeli soldiers were stationed along the Israeli-Jordanian frontier. The Israel Border Police militarized the Israel-Jordan border, including the Green Line with the West Bank, during the first few hours of the war. *Israeli-Arab villages along the Jordanian border were placed under curfew, and orders were given to shoot curfew violators. *This resulted in the killings of 48 civilians in the Arab village of Kafr Qasim in an event known as the Kafr Qasim massacre. The border policemen involved in the killings were later tried and imprisoned, with an Israeli court finding that the order to shoot civilians was "blatantly illegal". This event had major effects on Israeli law relating to the ethics in war and more subtle effects on the legal status of Arab citizens of Israel, who at the time were regarded as a fifth column._


BTW, why wouldn't I want Jews to exist?


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 17, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > And you can of course produce the evidence to support this claim, as didn't hamas use their charter as justification to attack Israel in July ?
> ...





 Not that I have seen, all I can see is immature name calling and personal attacks, so were is the link that shows hamas has scrapped its charter ?

 Here is the evidence that hamas invokes it's charter to justify the attacks on Israel

The Latest Hamas-Israel Confrontation -- Some Pertinent Legal Points

 No. 602    July-August 2014
*The ideological foundation of Hamas as set out in its national charter, and its actions of indiscriminate terror directed against Israeli towns, villages and citizens, clearly define its character as a terrorist entity. This is reflected in the fact that Hamas has been formally outlawed in several major states.*
The terrorist actions by Hamas, including the indiscriminate targeting of Israels civilian population centers and the deliberate and cynical exposure and use of its own civilians, mosques, hospitals and schools as human shields, are violations of international humanitarian law. for which Hamas leaders and commanders are accountable and prosecutable.
International law recognizes Israels right to defend itself, whether by the conventional international right of self-defense as set out in the UN Charter or by the international customary right to self-defense.
Accusations that Israel is collectively punishing the Palestinian population of the Gaza Strip have no basis. Israels military actions are solely directed to one strategic and tactical purpose, not to punish the population, but to halt the indiscriminate rocket fire and terror infiltration into Israels sovereign territory.
The allegation leveled against Israel that it uses disproportionate force, is a misreading of the international rules of proportionality in armed conflict which are intended to regulate the extent of force needed in relation to the military challenge anticipated.


The Inherent Character of Hamas as a Terrorist Entity 

 Its declared modus operandi advocates and espouses terror against Israel as the means to achieve its ends. It views every Israeli man, woman and child as a legitimate military target thereby justifying its terrorist attacks by missiles, suicide bombings, murder and abductions. It openly admits its strategy of terrorizing Israels civilian population through the use of rockets and missiles indiscriminately aimed at Israels towns and villages. Its leaders and spokesmen are on public record admitting their responsibility for such acts of terror. Thus the indiscriminate rocket fire is consistent with its ideology, which sees Israeli civilian casualties as strategic and tactical military successes 


International Crimes and Criminal Responsibility by Hamas *The terrorist actions practiced by Hamas  both indiscriminate targeting of Israeli towns, villages and civilians, as well as the exposure of its own residents as human shields  are violations of international law *and internationally accepted humanitarian norms, specifically, the violation of the rule of distinction, which requires combatants to limit attacks to legitimate military targets. As such these constitute both crimes against humanity and war crimes, prosecutable before the International Criminal Court (ICC), as well as before municipal courts and tribunals that are guided by universal criminal jurisdiction. *Advocating a religious holy war aimed at creating a regional Islamic entity encompassing the whole of the territory of Israel, and the call to liberate Palestine and to raise the banner of Allah over every inch of Palestine appear to contravene the provisions of the 1948 Convention on the Prevention of Genocide.*


----------



## Penelope (Aug 17, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



That website is totally bias and so what you posted means nothing.


----------



## BillyP (Aug 17, 2014)

Penelope said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Billo_Really said:
> ...


^^^^^^ 

You lose.


----------



## Vigilante (Aug 17, 2014)




----------



## Phoenall (Aug 17, 2014)

BillyP said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...






 Nope I win by default


----------



## aris2chat (Aug 17, 2014)

Penelope said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Billo_Really said:
> ...



don't like the answer, reject the source.
there are some sites that tell nothing but lies, they are well know to most posters.
jcpa has an impressive list of experts, many do commentary on major news TV.


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 17, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...


"Tackling the housing shortage
Dissolving the Israel Land Administration's monopoly on land could drive down home prices.
Haaretz Editorial	| Jun. 16, 2014 | 7:56 AM"

http://www.haaretz.com/opinion/1.599011


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 17, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


You first, Hasbara.
Start with your imaginary Hamas quorum.
Then tell us when Likud repealed its racist charter.


----------



## Hollie (Aug 17, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Then how do you explain the violence before the occupation, the many terrorist attacks on Israeli children and civilians. Here are just some of the attacks that show the violence was there before the occupation
> ...



Islamist ideology.


----------



## Hollie (Aug 17, 2014)

Penelope said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Billo_Really said:
> ...



Boilerplate piffle. 

We (sensible infidels and Jews) understand that the fundamental character of the Hamas charter remains unchanged, and that Hamas is still a despicable jihad/sharia terror gang.


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 17, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...


If you believe the ADL, CAMERA, and Max Boot provide a more balanced view of Israel's occupation of Palestine, you can probably explain why Israel refused to lift its blockade of Gaza in 2012? Too tough? How many Gazans did Israel kill within the first three months after the 2012 ceasefire? Still stuck? Maybe you should find some new hasbara talking points.


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 17, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


Link to your proof Hamas had rocket launchers around his factory.
Or keep spamming hapless hasbara.


----------



## Sally (Aug 17, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



Why, Gaza George, there have been articles from news sources around the world about what your new masters are doing.  How many Gazans would have been killed if their leaders didn't start up first and Israel had to defend itself?  I think most rational readers realize that you want your favorite scapegoats, the Jew, to just sit back when your new masters attack them.  How about you start telling us, especially since you are on this Middle East forum, how many innocent people your new masters have managed to kill in the other Middle East countries?  Oh, no Jews for you to blame so you are just not interested in the thousands and thousands of people your new masters have murdered.  See how easy it is for Dhimmis to close their eyes to this, especially when they need a scapegoat.


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 17, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...


Except Israel is the occupying power in Gaza, not Hamas.
Jews broke it; now they will have to pay for their crimes.


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 17, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...


What would a rational person expect after 650,000 Jews inflict their state upon 1.3 million Arabs in 1948; over 700,000 Arabs were cleansed from their homes, businesses, and bank accounts inside Israel and into squalid refugee camps in Syria, Lebanon, and Jordan. Arabs had no problem with Jews existing until Jews started stealing land and water belonging to Arabs.


----------



## Hollie (Aug 17, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Billo_Really said:
> ...



Pretty silly, Angry Ahmed. In both a historical and present timeline, Arabs have inflicted their brand of politico-religious fascism across the entirety of the Middle East. 

What causes you and your ilk to become incensed is that Israelis have reclaimed their historic homeland and that is an affront to islamo-fascist ideology.


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 17, 2014)

Sally said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


If you're referring to the latest "mowing the lawn in Gaza" episode, Jews struck first, just as they have in virtually every war/conflict they've been involved in over the past 66 years. Israel is the occupying power in Gaza which means Jews can not simultaneously deny Gaza self-government and claim self-defense against a civilian population it is required to protect. Your people will have to find a new way of stealing the land and water of Gaza; too bad.


----------



## Sally (Aug 17, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...




I wish Gaza George would get in touch with the Hamas leader who had said that Gaza is not occupied.  Meanwhile, I think the posters and viewers realize that Gaza George doesn't think that his new masters are committing any crimes in the rest of the Middle East -- no matter how many innocent people they have killed.  After all, nobody has seen him ever mentioning what his new masters are doing to these people.

Meanwhile, Phoenall, did you notice Gaza George is back to his "greedy Jews" bit once again?  I wonder what he thinks those "greedy Jews" in Los Angeles did to him that made him such a loser that he needed to make them his scapegoat.  Imagine if those "greedy Jews" who are taxpapers started complaining about helping losers with subsidized apartments.


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 17, 2014)

Hollie said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


In Mandate Palestine of 1948 650,000 Jews inflicted their state on twice as many Arabs by the process of ethnic cleansing; why do you ignore that?


----------



## Sally (Aug 17, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



Oh my goodness, we have the same old, same old spiel again from Gaza George.  He will never tell you that most of these Arabs came from poor surrounding countries when the Jews had jobs for them, and the British officials stationed in the area noticed this..  (After all, he can't be blind as to why all the Central Americans (many here illegally) have flooded into his own Pico Union neighborhood of Los Angeles.)  He will also not tell you that the Arab leaders told these "Palestinians" to get out of the way when they come in to destroy the Jews and then they could come back and take over the property of the Jews.  The Arabs who didn't heed their call are now citizens of Israel.


----------



## Hollie (Aug 17, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



Sorry, Angry Ahmed, but the Mandate provided land for both Israel and the Arab squatters. It was a function of Arab/Islamist fascism that would not allow you and your angry Ahmed brethren to allow Jews in "Moslem Lands".

You should educate yourself about issues you remain ignorant of. 

Define the islamo-fascist concept of _waqf_ for us. You will even find reference to it in the Hamas'istan Charter.


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 17, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> Not that I have seen, all I can see is immature name calling and personal attacks, so were is the link that shows hamas has scrapped its charter ?
> 
> Here is the evidence that hamas invokes it's charter to justify the attacks on Israel
> 
> ...


All your evidence is just some Israeli kiss-ass saying what he thinks, Hamas thinks.

If you want to know what Hamas thinks, you ask Hamas!



> _*KHALED MASHAL, CHIEF OF THE POLITICAL BUREAU, HAMAS: *We are not fanatics. We are not fundamentalists. We do not actually fight the Jews because they are Jews, per se. We do not fight any other races. We fight the occupiers.
> 
> On the contrary, *we actually respect the religious people. We ask for tolerance, for coexistence between the Buddhists, the Jews, the Christians, or the Muslims. As God created us as nations, we are different. And the Quran says that, in order for the nations to live together and coexist together without occupation and without any blockade.*
> 
> ...


There you have it, their current position.  

Not some 30 year old document from the '80's.


----------



## Hollie (Aug 17, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Not that I have seen, all I can see is immature name calling and personal attacks, so were is the link that shows hamas has scrapped its charter ?
> ...



Mashal also has title to a bridge he wants to sell you.


----------



## Sally (Aug 17, 2014)

Hollie said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



We can see how badly the Muslims want to make peace with the Jews.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 17, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...










So no actual crisis apart from the one designed by the ILA


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 17, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...







 Whats wrong georgie cant you find any links that support your false claims.  But here you go with links that support my claims

CAMERA: Fatah's Constitution (English Translation)

Likud-Beiteinu struggles to reconcile charter with Netanyahu's 'two state' Bar-Ilan speech Israel News | Haaretz


----------



## Sally (Aug 17, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



We have to give Gaza George a little pat on the back.  After all he learned a new word --  Hasbara -- to add to his limited vocabulary and he keeps on using it to show us how proud he is of learning it.  I hope his neighbors have taught him another word to describe himself, which is cucaracha/


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 17, 2014)

Sally said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...


Hundreds of thousands of Arabs who didn't heed their call were driven into refugee camps in Gaza, and their homes, businesses and farms were given to Jews from around the Middle East.


----------



## Sally (Aug 17, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



Meanwhile, it was too long before that when there were millions and millions of displaced people from the war in Europe who were helped to settle thousands of miles from their original homes, learn a new language, and got on with their new lives (many certainly more successfully than you were able to do even though you were born here).  It appears that your new masters needed these Palestinians as pawns just like you do in their fight against the Jews whom they have hated ever since Mohammed showed up.

By the way, I find it amusing that Gaza George wants the readers to think that the Palestinians who heeded the call of the other Arab leaders were so rich that they owned all these businesses, their own homes and other properties, etc.  Most of these Arabs were actually experiencing the same economic conditions that the Central Americans are doing in your own neighborhood.


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 17, 2014)

Sally said:


> Oh my goodness, we have the same old, same old spiel again from Gaza George.  He will never tell you that most of these Arabs came from poor surrounding countries when the Jews had jobs for them, and the British officials stationed in the area noticed this..


  Listen you stupid bitch, there were no jobs for Arabs from Jews.  I've already corrected you on this.  Are you able to retain any information in that empty headed brain of yours?

Labor agreements at that time stated the land could only be worked by a Jew.  If you hired any non-Jewish labor, you were fined.

The Arabs George was referring to, were the ones who were already living in the area for generations, you fucking bitch!



Sally said:


> He will also not tell you that the Arab leaders told these "Palestinians" to get out of the way when they come in to destroy the Jews and then they could come back and take over the property of the Jews.  The Arabs who didn't heed their call are now citizens of Israel.


Earth to Psycho Sally, earth to Psycho Sally, people don't leave a home they've been living in for generations, just because someone asked them to.

What are you going to say next, troll?


----------



## Hollie (Aug 17, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > Oh my goodness, we have the same old, same old spiel again from Gaza George.  He will never tell you that most of these Arabs came from poor surrounding countries when the Jews had jobs for them, and the British officials stationed in the area noticed this..
> ...


How odd that you grant special exemptions to foreign Arab squatters. Well, actually, not odd at all. Your Joooooo haten' proclivities pre-announce themselves.


----------



## Sally (Aug 17, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > Oh my goodness, we have the same old, same old spiel again from Gaza George.  He will never tell you that most of these Arabs came from poor surrounding countries when the Jews had jobs for them, and the British officials stationed in the area noticed this..
> ...



Listen, you good-for-nothing Jew-hating unemployed anti-Semite.  Go ask your new friends if they need your expertise in helping them build some new tunnels so you can lend a hand in having some more Jews being killed.  

I think it is obvious to anyone with even one brain cell left that Billy is really not interested in what is happening in the rest of the other Middle East countries where Arabs are being murdered all the time by other Arabs.  He, like the rest of the losers, is using the Arabs as his pawns.  The troll here is you, Bily, who crawls over here like a cockroach but has nothing to say about all those unfortunate people in Iraq who are suffering greatly.  Naturally you don't care about them because you can't blame the Jews for what is happening.


----------

